# Come celebrate Leslie's new KitchenAid mixer!



## Leslie

Over on the "Devices I own but never use" a couple of people noted that they never use their Kitchenaid stand mixers. I posted this message there, but I am reposting here in the hope that more people will see it:

I noticed a couple of people on this thread posted that they have Kitchenaid stand mixers that they never use. If you would be interested in selling yours, send me a PM.

My Kitchenaid belonged to my grandmother -- it is 56 years old. She bought it in 1953 (actually, I think my father bought it for her). Even though it has been a long and loyal work horse, it is showing its age. Right now, it has two speeds: slow and medium, which makes it hard to do things like whip cream. The bowl doesn't stay screwed into the base, either. So maybe it is time for a replacement.

I probably use it about 8 or 9 times a year (more around the holidays) which has always deterred me from spending money on a new one. But I have been leery of buying a used one because I would know much about the seller, condition, etc.

So...if you'd consider parting with your Kitchenaid, let's talk and see if we can strike a deal. I don't need a really big one (the one I have know is 3 qts) nor do I need a ton of fancy attachments. Just a solid, reliable mixer that I can use for cakes, cookies, whipped cream, and waffle batter.

L


----------



## pomlover2586

LOL I put one on my wedding registry............even though I rarely cook and never use a mixer.......got it and then returned it.........I know....bad bad bad.........  Hope you find one soon though!

KitchenAid Mixer for a new K2 step right up!! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie,

I have a green one that rarely gets any use. It's maybe 4-5 years old and I've probably used it a dozen times.

It says it's a Profesional 6 (525 watts). It might be a little bigger than you're looking for though. I know you said you're not looking for attachments, but it did come with a meat grinder and cheese grater (also rarely used).

Luv


----------



## ak rain

I am still using mine that I got for my 15 birthday (quincera) it is still in use. the lower speeds are slipping. I also have a grain mill with it. I am just advicating a good machine if they are still being made that good.
sylvia


----------



## Marguerite

Hi Leslie.  There are current sales on them at either JC Penny's or Sears.  I have been to both recently and I can't remember which.  I use mine all the time.  I got it for a wedding gift almost ten years ago.  I am the family baker also like to bake and give away cakes.  I know I am other peoples enabler but I want to bake them but can't eat them all or I would be huge.  The price that they are now is low enough that it is worth it to buy them.  I figure after the cost of shipping and the price of the used it can't be far away from the sale price I saw.  I think that they were down it the low $200.  A cook needs tools that work right.


----------



## Leslie

ak rain said:


> I am still using mine that I got for my 15 birthday (quincera) it is still in use. the lower speeds are slipping. I also have a grain mill with it. I am just advicating a good machine if they are still being made that good.
> sylvia


I only want a Kitchenaid. I know they are the best!

L


----------



## Leslie

Marguerite said:


> Hi Leslie. There are current sales on them at either JC Penny's or Sears. I have been to both recently and I can't remember which. I use mine all the time. I got it for a wedding gift almost ten years ago. I am the family baker also like to bake and give away cakes. I know I am other peoples enabler but I want to bake them but can't eat them all or I would be huge. The price that they are now is low enough that it is worth it to buy them. I figure after the cost of shipping and the price of the used it can't be far away from the sale price I saw. I think that they were down it the low $200. A cook needs tools that work right.


Thanks for this info, Marguerite. I think I was reading somewhere that Hobart no longer makes KA mixers and the quality and sturdiness has gone downhill. I'm not sure how long this has been (I think the company has been sold) but it is one of the reasons I was toying with the idea of looking for a good quality used one vs. brand new. Even so, it might be worth a trip to Sears or Penney's to see what they have available.

L


----------



## Marguerite

I don't know when the company was sold but I have been very happy with mine


----------



## pomlover2586

Hmmm interesting news


----------



## VictoriaP

Mine only gets used a few times a year, but it's one of those "pry it from my cold dead hands" things. LOL

Having said that--I got mine refurbished on a Amazon special a few years ago, after my ex husband got custody of the first one in the divorce.  If you can't find a secondhand one easily, watching Amazon Outlet for a good deal may be a viable alternative.  I know I saved around $80 on mine, and it was in perfect condition with a warranty.


----------



## ak rain

Leslie said:


> I only want a Kitchenaid. I know they are the best!
> 
> L


oh I know I got mine for my 15 birthday=quincinera


----------



## Leslie

They have a 4.5 qt Kitchenaid on sale at Amazon for $212. I can get with free shipping and no tax, so a really good deal. While there are lots of positive reviews, a few people are complaining about burned out motors, oil dripping into the bowl, etc. 

What to do, what to do....

L


----------



## Wheezie

I finally caved and bought the 5qt from where else-Amazon, after wanting one for years. My only concern about buying one used is that if you had a problem you would probably have to pay to ship it back to them and that could be costly. Mine weighs 28lbs w/o box and packaging. 
Amazon seems to have the best pricing, and it goes according to color. If you can do with plain white, it is the cheapest.



Leslie said:


> They have a 4.5 qt Kitchenaid on sale at Amazon for $212. I can get with free shipping and no tax, so a really good deal. While there are lots of positive reviews, a few people are complaining about burned out motors, oil dripping into the bowl, etc.
> L


----------



## Leslie

Since all I've ever had is white, I don't think that will be a problem! LOL.

L


----------



## Andra

Hmmm, does DecalGirl do skins for Kitchen Aid mixers?


----------



## L Brandt

I have had my Kitchen Aid Mixer for 21 yrs now.. It gets used about twice a week, it is a workhorse, that I could never be without. I  have a hand mixer that rarely gets any use. Like me its an oldie but goodie!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Andra said:


> Hmmm, does DecalGirl do skins for Kitchen Aid mixers?


OMG! I'm laughing so hard at this one! Maybe I should send them a custom request!

I feel bad, I offered to sell Leslie mine yesterday and told her I'd take pictures. When I went downstairs last night with the camera, my two oldest girls asked what I was doing. When I told them I had someone who might be interested in buying it, I was that under no circumstances was I allowed to sell it. Mind you, they're 14 and 11 and that thing is rarely used. I never expected them to be that attached to a kitchen mixer at that age. I've got weird kids.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> OMG! I'm laughing so hard at this one! Maybe I should send them a custom request!
> 
> I feel bad, I offered to sell Leslie mine yesterday and told her I'd take pictures. When I went downstairs last night with the camera, my two oldest girls asked what I was doing. When I told them I had someone who might be interested in buying it, I was that under no circumstances was I allowed to sell it. Mind you, they're 14 and 11 and that thing is rarely used. I never expected them to be that attached to a kitchen mixer at that age. I've got weird kids.


They want to inherit it like I inherited mine from my grandmother, via my mother. They're not weird, they're smart. The older one will claim it because she's older; the younger one will turn out to be the baker and will claim it because she'll actually use it. Mark my words. LOL.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> They want to inherit it like I inherited mine from my grandmother, via my mother. They're not weird, they're smart. The older one will claim it because she's older; the younger one will turn out to be the baker and will claim it because she'll actually use it. Mark my words. LOL.
> 
> L


Nah, it'll be my son who gets it because he'll have taken it apart and won't get it back together properly and I'll have to go out and get new ones for all of his sisters!


----------



## cheshirenc

I have two kitchenaid mixers, both artisan models.  I think they could be improved upon, but they work better than anything else I've ever used other than two very old hamiliton beach mixers my grandmother had.

I have the tilt up head and the crank up bowl types.  I use the crank up most.  It does make it hard to get flour in the bowl without it spraying back out (even with plastic gard in place).  Make sure you get at least a 5 qt or larger, you won't regret having too large a mixer, but will regret having one too small.  

My tilt up head has a short in the motor.  I've lost speed 6.  I haven't had any motor problems with the crank up bowl mixer.  I haven't had dripping oil in either model.  

I really can't imagine not having them.  They make things so much easier.


----------



## Sparkplug

Andra said:


> Hmmm, does DecalGirl do skins for Kitchen Aid mixers?


Actually there are decals you can apply to KitchenAid mixers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No Kitchenaid, but we have a Hamilton Beach stand mixer that my husband got as a wedding present for his first marriage in 1957.  Still works perfectly.  He got the mixer as part of the divorce settlement.  He made a good deal.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I am amazed that mixers get divvied up in divorces. I guess I should be happy that my father inherited his mother's mixer (he was the youngest of four children, and the only boy) and it came to me.

Meanwhile, I have done more research but I am still holding out on the original offer: if you have a KitchenAid stand mixer that is collecting dust, let's talk!

L


----------



## frojazz

Sparkplug said:


> Actually there are decals you can apply to KitchenAid mixers.


(I so want the cow one!!)

I'm not willing to part w/ mine, Leslie, but I have an artisan model, and I think I'm too hard on it. I've probably made it mix something (like too much bread dough), and now it shakes a little at the higher speeds. I love the tip back feature on it, though. The drop down ones look so massive, but its probably what I should have with the use I put it through. I usually use mine several times a week, but it has been alone in the kitchen more now that I've got my kindle!!

(I have a coworker that bought a KitchenAid mixer 'for decoration.' She's hoping that her future husband will be a good cook!!)

L, good luck with finding a used one. Come on people, you know you have one that you don't use!!! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl

My artisan kitchenAid is proudly on my counter and to me it's a piece of art.  Even though I don't use it everyday ...I love to look at it!  I bought it when my daughter and all her friends got married and received them for wedding presents.  I didn't have one and thought they weren't KitchenAid worthy ...hadn't earned the right to own one and I did...so I bought one for myself.  When QVC has it as a TSV you can't beat their price anywhere.


----------



## pidgeon92

Mine is NOT collecting dust... It was a gift from my MIL many years ago.... I once made it smoke, when I was making pasta....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I have an image of a KitchenAid mixer smoking a cigarette, relaxing after a hard session of pasta making...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I have an image of a KitchenAid mixer smoking a cigarette, relaxing after a hard session of pasta making...


HEY! I cried when my poor mixer was smoking... I made my husband take it apart... I thought I killed it.

I don't think I've made pasta with it since.

Lots of cookies and pancakes, however.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I have an image of a KitchenAid mixer smoking a cigarette, relaxing after a hard session of pasta making...
> 
> Betsy


Darn it..There went the cream soda. Hurts just as much as the Sprite. I'm switching to water.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pidgeon92 said:


> HEY! I cried when my poor mixer was smoking... I made my husband take it apart... I thought I killed it.


You could have killed it, everyone knows smoking is bad for you...shame on you for making the poor mixer smoke.









Betsy


----------



## KindleMom

My KitchenAid was my Mom's.  She got it in 1974 so it's 35 years old and still going strong.  I use it a lot.  She used it a lot.  These babies were made to last and work hard.  I can't imagine having one that is gathering dust though.  I imagine if you don't cook but everyone bakes a cake mix sometime, don't they.

I purchased a Bosch mixer a few years ago because I wanted a larger bowl.  I can make move loaves of bread at once but for cookies, whipping cream, etc. - the Kitchen Aid works better.  It is more thorough and much easier to clean.  The Bosch also has a blender attachment that we use regularly for smoothies - it has a powerful engine - probably more powerful than the Kitchen Aid.

So now I have Bosch washing machine.  It rocks!  Much better than my Maytag.


----------



## Leslie

So now I have done more research. I've found a site with the 5 qt. Artisan model, with the lift up head, for sale for $268. Free shipping. Plus, until March 28th, I can get a free cookbook with mixer recipes, a one year subscription to Food & Wine, and a $30 Visa debit card.

I could get it in yellow...not white! Something not white, what a concept! What do you guys think?










I figure my rationale is that I am buying this today to give to my daughter in 25 years or something....

Help!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Go for it, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Sounds like a really good deal.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Sounds like a really good deal.
> deb


You think?

I could go for other colors, but really, I don't want a black, red, or navy blue mixer. I think the yellow appeals to me because I am so sick of winter and waiting for spring. They also have a pink breast cancer mixer but really, I am not a pink person, even though I support many, many breast cancer causes....

L


----------



## frojazz

The yellow is really pretty!  (You should get a 2nd bowl while you are at it.  I got an extra bowl for mine; I love it; I can bake and then frost a cake and not have to do the dishes in between.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Love the yellow. You should get it! (Then I won't feel guilty  )


----------



## Leslie

frojazz said:


> The yellow is really pretty! (You should get a 2nd bowl while you are at it. I got an extra bowl for mine; I love it; I can bake and then frost a cake and not have to do the dishes in between.)


That's a good suggestion. I have 3 bowls for my antique KitchenAid and you're right, I do use them all, especially at the holidays when I am mixing more.

Come one enabler guys, push me a little more....LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

Do all the 5 qt bowls come with handles? Anyone know?

L


----------



## intinst

A cover might be good, you know how you like covers.  Don't think Oberon has branched out to kitchenAid yet, though


----------



## Leslie

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> A cover might be good, you know how you like covers.  Don't think Oberon has branched out to kitchenAid yet, though


No, I don't need a cover. I don't keep my mixer on the counter, I have a cabinet that I store it in...

But still, good insight into my cover personality. 

L


----------



## frojazz

Leslie said:


> Do all the 5 qt bowls come with handles? Anyone know?
> 
> L


I did a quick google search and couldn't find any 5 qt bowls w/out handles. Just need to be careful to get the 5 qt bowl that is not the one for the lifty-mixer.

(Does that make any sense?)

{I went back and looked at the yellow again, and I am suprised at how much I like it. Very nice!}


----------



## Leslie

frojazz said:


> I did a quick google search and couldn't find any 5 qt bowls w/out handles. Just need to be careful to get the 5 qt bowl that is not the one for the lifty-mixer.
> 
> (Does that make any sense?)


Yes, it makes perfect sense. I don't want the lifty mixer, I am definitely a tilt head person. I found the bowl, that was $39.99 but if I get a $30 Visa card, that means the bowl is only $9.99, right? (This is called "shopper's math.")

I have it in my cart but I am hesitating.....

L


----------



## frojazz

*whispers* Do it, do it!!

LOL

You won't regret an extra bowl.  I keep one in the cupboard (my mixer sits on the counter), and it is less scratched up than the other one.  I like it for making homemade whipping cream.

*whispers* Do it, do it!!

This way you'll save on shipping, right?  (Unless you are prime and get free shipping anyway, then you could wait if you wanted.)


----------



## Leslie

I did it. 

I don't know why I am waffling on this but we all have our weird moments. I mean, heck, this mixer with an extra bowl cost less than my Kindle and how many of those I have purchased? LOL.

Okay, so now I am thinking that I'll use the excuse to invite Mom and Dad for Easter and my daughter and I will use the new mixer to do some special cooking. Of course, I can't make the old mixer feel sad. But to be perfectly honest, I think the old mixer is actually getting sort of tired and is ready for a break. 

So, one KitchenAid Artisan, 5 qt with a tilt head and extra bowl is on its way to my house. Free shipping and it should be here in 7 to 10 days. I did qualify for the rebate.

Yeah!

L


----------



## Leslie

frojazz said:


> *whispers* Do it, do it!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> You won't regret an extra bowl. I keep one in the cupboard (my mixer sits on the counter), and it is less scratched up than the other one. I like it for making homemade whipping cream.
> 
> *whispers* Do it, do it!!
> 
> This way you'll save on shipping, right? (Unless you are prime and get free shipping anyway, then you could wait if you wanted.)


I didn't buy it from Amazon but I still got free shipping. I used my Amazon card so I will get points (but not triple points) for the purchase. But the yellow at Amazon was $299 and this was $268 so I really needed to go with the dollar savings vs. points for later.

L


----------



## frojazz

Leslie said:


> I did it.
> 
> I don't know why I am waffling on this but we all have our weird moments. I mean, heck, this mixer with an extra bowl cost less than my Kindle and how many of those I have purchased? LOL.
> 
> Okay, so now I am thinking that I'll use the excuse to invite Mom and Dad for Easter and my daughter and I will use the new mixer to do some special cooking. Of course, I can't make the old mixer feel sad. But to be perfectly honest, I think the old mixer is actually getting sort of tired and is ready for a break.
> 
> So, one KitchenAid Artisan, 5 qt with a tilt head and extra bowl is on its way to may house. Free shipping and it should be here in 7 to 10 days. I did qualify for the rebate.
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> L


Yay Leslie! Congratulations. Do we need to start a "Waiting for my KitchenAid" thread?

LOL



Leslie said:


> I didn't buy it from Amazon but I still got free shipping. I used my Amazon card so I will get points (but not triple points) for the purchase. But the yellow at Amazon was $299 and this was $268 so I really needed to go with the dollar savings vs. points for later.
> 
> L


You got a really good deal. It is a good investment.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yay Leslie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think this just became the "Waiting for my KitchenAir" thread.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP

I think you got an outstanding deal!  And the yellow really is cheerful. Who needs a cover with that?


----------



## Leslie

frojazz said:


> You got a really good deal. It is a good investment.


Given that the Kitchenaid I currently have is 56 years old, I can't quibble with that! LOL.

I think...whoever gave the advice here...to go with the 5 qt was good advice. I was looking at the 4.5 qt which seems to be the machine that leaks oil and people have problems with. My sense is that is not their "workhorse" machine. So, by jumping up a notch (and in the end, only paying $30 more) I got the better, sturdier, more long lasting mixer. Plus, it has nine zillion accessories (although I need to stay away from them). The 6 qt was probably bigger than I need. I also wasn't ready for the lifty bowl. I'll stick with the tilt head.

What is it about Kindleboards that makes me spend money? LOL.

L


----------



## intinst

Accessories?


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> What is it about Kindleboards that makes me spend money? LOL.
> 
> L


Um....you're surrounded by self proclaimed & proud Enablers?


----------



## intinst

Who were trained by Betsy, to the point that now she must defend herself.


----------



## Leslie

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Who were trained by Betsy, to the point that now she must defend herself.


Way back when Harvey and I first thought of asking Betsy to be a mod, we had no idea just how talented she was in this department!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You should have known when, after agreeing to mod Accessories, I rubbed my hands together and cackled...










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I am actually going to move this thread out of buy, sell, and barter, since I am not doing any of those things anymore. Now I am on KitchenAid watch! LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Now I need to know, from experienced KitchenAiders, when do you use the different mixer attachments? My antique KA has only one, which is sort of a version of the wire whip. I've never had a dough hook and that other one is completely new to me. Which one does everyone use the most?

Also, I read somewhere (I think on Amazon) that you can adjust the mixer by putting a dime in the bottom, turning a screw and getting it so the dime moves  1/4" with each turn of the mixer. That is the best position: no scraping on the bowl but it will mix in all the flour at the bottom (a real problem with my old mixer). Has anyone done this?

Looking forward to being in KA watch with all of you!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, now it's my job to help you accessorize:

http://flameka.com/pictures.aspx










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

<<<Groan>>>


----------



## dcom

Leslie said:


> Now I need to know, from experienced KitchenAiders, when do you use the different mixer attachments? My antique KA has only one, which is sort of a version of the wire whip. I've never had a dough hook and that other one is completely new to me. Which one does everyone use the most?
> 
> Also, I read somewhere (I think on Amazon) that you can adjust the mixer by putting a dime in the bottom, turning a screw and getting it so the dime moves 1/4" with each turn of the mixer. That is the best position: no scraping on the bowl but it will mix in all the flour at the bottom (a real problem with my old mixer). Has anyone done this?
> 
> Looking forward to being in KA watch with all of you!
> 
> L


I'll be one of probably 2 guys that chime in here. I do all the cooking at home and my wife got me a KA mixer several years ago (cobalt blue, 5 qt). I use the white flat beater attachment when I've done cookies because it can stand up to the thicker dough, especially after you add nuts and chunky things. For breads, use the white dough hook and for stuff like cake batter or lighter things, either the wire wisk or the flat beater. The wisk is good at whipping things like egg whites into a froth when you crank up the speed.

I also have the pasta maker that fits on the front but have only used it a few times. From what I remember, it did a decent job.

I don't know about the adjustment you're taking about, I haven't had reason to try that.


----------



## Kindle Convert

LOL!! Betsy...that is too funny!!!

Leslie, I have the same model that you just bought, mine is red.  I use the flat mixing blade (white enamel) to make chocolate chip cookies and the wire wip (frostings, whipping egg whites etc) the most out of all of my attachments so I keep those very handy.  Enjoy!!


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> <<<Groan>>>


LOL. What did you expect? 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, how about these from the same site:


----------



## Cowgirl

I have the ARtisan in cobalt blue.  It was the color 7 years ago when I got mine but I really love the yellow. Mine came with 2 bowls...one with handles and one without.  Make sure you keep your mixer out on the counter so you can look at it.  You will love it.


----------



## rla1996

Congrats on the new acquisition. You're going to love it. I've had my Kitchen Aid Mixer for 15 years (yikes!!), I received it as a gift from my first high school boyfriend... needless to say I have since moved on but I still have the mixer.  I Love that mixer.  
  I use the flat paddle for cookie doughs, and cake mixes. The whisk for frostings and whipping things like cream and eggs for meringue and the hook for heavy doughs such as breads.  
  Though I don't use it EVERY day I use it often enough that it has been awarded a place of honor on my kitchen counter (all other appliances with the exception of the toaster live in the cabinets). When my DH tried to move it to a cabinet he got an over my dead boy lecture and then a "get out of my kitchen" look  . Come on the thing is 20 something pounds and I'd hate to have to lug it in and out of a cabinet every time I need to use it. In my house the Kitchen Aid is mine and the hand mixer is his- I use my kitchen aid for EVERYTHING and he's the only one who uses the hand mixer.  I have not told him that the mixer was a gift from an old b/f because I don't keep the mixer for sentiment; I keep it because I love it and I'd hate to mix up several dozen of cookies by hand . Plus the matter has never come up.  
  I have have the bowl guard, and the slicer shredder attachment.  I love to use the slicer shredder to grate cheese- its so fast and easy . I think the accessory that I use the most is the extra bowl. This way I can make 2 cookie doughs at once and then clean my kitchen while they're cooking. 
 I came in last Saturday and my SIL (who lived with us) was making cookies by hand  .  I could not believe it, I haven't done that since I was 15.  
  So any way enough of my rambling- I should prob get back to work... but I'll close with my favorite bread recipe to make in this mixer... its just so easy and fast... better make more than one though as it goes pretty fast.

Super Fast Bread Recipe
Yields: 1 loaf 
 Preparation 30 minutes 
Cooking 1 hours 
Ready In 2 hours 


Ingredients
3 cups flour, all-purpose  
1 2/3 cups water  
1 teaspoon salt  
1 tablespoon yeast, active dry dry 
1 tablespoon honey  

Directions
Heat 3 cups of flour for 2 minutes in the microwave.

While that's happening, measure the water.

Add salt, dry yeast and a dollop of honey.

It looks like a mess, but don't worry about it.

Quickly take the hot flour and mix in the water combo with an electric mixer.

It should be sticky and gooey. If your mixer is having trouble, just add more water.

Mix it around as long as you want.

Now, cover it, put it in a cool place, go away and ignore it.

Go to work, take a walk, go to sleep, whatever.

If you happen to pass the poor neglected thing during the day, pound it around a little with a wet spoon.

If you are going to ignore it for more than 8 hours, put it in the refrigerator.

If you are in a hurry, ignore the ignoring part and proceed to the next step.

Pound your sticky dough around with a wet spoon to pop all the bubbles, then slop it into a well oiled bread pan ( do not whisper sweet nothings in its ear ).

Set a timer and let the dough rise in a warm spot for 10 minutes.

If it was kept in the refrigerator, let it sit a little longer.

Set your timer again for 10 minutes and turn on your oven at 350 degrees F.

When it's hot, put the bread in and set the timer for 50 minutes.

**edited to correct some spelling issues.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the recipe. That sounds great, nice and easy.

I know I am going to love the mixer and I will probably say to myself, why did I wait so long to buy it? I have been thinking about this for at least 10 years and obviously, now it is time.

Of all the things that my mixer has made the most, this is probably number 1, among my grandmother, my mother and me. I think I might christen the new mixer with this too.

*Yorkshire Pudding*

2 cups flour
2 cups milk
1 tsp salt
4 extra large eggs

Mix together flour, milk, and salt. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. I use mixer speed 4. Cover and set aside until time to cook. It is best if it can sit for a few hours.

To cook: pour drippings from roast beef pan into a large baking pan. Put in preheated 450 degree oven for a few minutes til the fat is hot and sizzly. Pour the batter into the pan and cook for 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 375 (don't open the oven door) and cook an additional 15 minutes.

Cut into squares and serve hot with roast beef.

Yum!

L


----------



## Andra

I got my KitchenAid as a wedding gift 15 years ago, so it may be a little different, however...
I only use the wire whisk thingy for egg whites.  And the dough hook has been in the drawer this whole time.  That flat beater does everything else.  And I don't remember having to adjust the bowl.  That beater gets all the way to the bottom and scrapes the sides really well.  So you can try it first before you start adjusting.
Mine is black, by the way.


----------



## ferretluver

Leslie,

Congratulations!!! I am now on my second Kitchenaide mixer. Not that there was anything wrong with my first one I just wanted a colorized one. I find that I use my mixer at least 5-6 times a week. 
Kitchenaide also has a forum http://forum.kitchenaid.com/forums The people there are really nice (just like here) They will be happy to help with any questions you have.

ferretluver


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Andra -- to be honest, I don't think they change all that much! LOL

ferretluver, thanks for the info on the forum. I heard about that and said to myself, I better stay away, for now. I already spend to much time here, if I add another discussion group to my list....yikes!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

dcom said:


> I'll be one of probably 2 guys that chime in here. I do all the cooking at home and my wife got me a KA mixer several years ago (cobalt blue, 5 qt). I use the white flat beater attachment when I've done cookies because it can stand up to the thicker dough, especially after you add nuts and chunky things. For breads, use the white dough hook and for stuff like cake batter or lighter things, either the wire wisk or the flat beater. The wisk is good at whipping things like egg whites into a froth when you crank up the speed.
> 
> I also have the pasta maker that fits on the front but have only used it a few times. From what I remember, it did a decent job.
> 
> I don't know about the adjustment you're taking about, I haven't had reason to try that.


I hope that I am not the "other guy" that chimes in - by that I mean that I hope more than 2 of us do.
We have an old model KithenAid with all the stuff - can make sausage with it. We tend to use the hand held kitchen aid more often.
Because we use the food processor and the blender a lot.
I do all the cooking each weekend and always cook Christmas dinner for when the kids come over.


----------



## ak rain

I am laughing as mostly I use the dough hook for my bread making. KA makes it easy. next in line would be the flat beater for cookies and cakes. I have never used the whisk though I still have it. it may come in use now as my hand mixer's off switch don't work have to use plug - try that when whisking cream or egg whites. I am not the most coordinated 
Sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP

My poor mixer is rarely used as I truly, deeply, HATE to cook.  So the dough hook & whisk generally stay in the drawer.  The paddle blade, of course, is used for cookies/cakes/brownies/etc.

But my favorite attachment is an optional one--the grinder.  Every Thanksgiving & Christmas (and really any time I can get fresh cranberries), I make a huge bash of Cranberry Relish, grinding Granny Smith apples, peeled oranges, and bags of whole cranberries.  Add half a ground lime & sugar to taste.  I can eat this stuff for days, breakfast, lunch, and dinner.  And making it is way easier and more consistent with the KitchenAid than any other appliance I've tried.


----------



## Leslie

Tarma said:


> Can someone explain to this lousy cook the advantages/disadvantages of the tilt vs lift? I'm thinking it might be time to start eating better.


The lift bowl mixer has a bigger motor. My impression is that it is a heavier-duty machine and is better for people who will be baking lots of bread. The tilt lift certainly can handle bread dough (it comes with a kneading hook) but it seems like it is geared for the average home baker vs. the super-serious home baker.

I know someone here has both, maybe she can weigh in with more information.

L


----------



## Leslie

I got a UPS email that my mixer shipped -- due to arrive on March 31st. KitchenAid Kountdown!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Will you name your Kool KitchenAid?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Will you name your Kool KitchenAid?


Usually, I don't name things, my Kindles being the notable exception (and my very first car, White Bullet). But who knows, with all these K alliterations, something may come up...

L


----------



## rho

rla1996 said:


> I have have the bowl guard, and the slicer shredder attachment. I love to use the slicer shredder to grate cheese- its so fast and easy . I think the accessory that I use the most is the extra bowl. This way I can make 2 cookie doughs at once and then clean my kitchen while they're cooking.


I was debating about the slicer shredder - it is good huh? We use the grinder a LOT - potato pancakes, clams for casino, fritters, chowder, corned beef for a sandwich spread, and you will all laugh at me I am sure - but I am one of the few people who likes Spam - so I do a sandwich spread from the Spam too. Before we got our huge meat grinder we used to do sausage in it too.

I just got the pasta attachment but haven't had a chance to try it out yet - soon I hope.

love the recipes - will be trying both yours and Leslies out -- on yours do you think you could do that in a Pullman pan - I have one of those on back order from King Arthur and should be getting that in May - it is really long - I think hubby would like that bread for sandwiches more than the artisan bread I do now - although he loves that too ...


----------



## Leslie

> love the recipes - will be trying both yours and Leslies out -- on yours do you think you could do that in a Pullman pan - I have one of those on back order from King Arthur and should be getting that in May - it is really long - I think hubby would like that bread for sandwiches more than the artisan bread I do now - although he loves that too ...


They have Pullman pans at King Arthur flour. It looks like they make wonderful pain de mie and I was all fired up to buy one but then I realized that Standard Baking does it better than I can do any day of the week. LOL. Go visit the tourist thread for pictures of Standard Baking and their breads. Fabulous bakery, right on Commercial Street in Portland, ME.

Where does the grinder go, Rho? On the front of the machine? I haven't figured out the attachments yet. My old old old machine had a sausage/meat grinder attachment that my mother used, but somehow, when I got the mixer, I never got the attachment. And we never had a cheese grater or anything like that.

L


----------



## frojazz

I have to 2nd the opinion about the grater/shredder. It comes with 4 different shredding 'inserts.' We use the one for grating cheese (I recently fell *in love * with pecorino!!), and another for grating carrots (homemade carrot cake is the *best*!!). I have used the other two rarely, one for slicing cucumbers, etc. If you like homemade coleslaw, it would make shredding the ingredients super easy.

I have the grinder attachment, but haven't used it yet. (It kind of scares me.) We have recently been eating less meat, but this would be good to have if you wanted to grind your own hamburger. I imagine it would also be good to make your own baby food.

I want the pasta roller/cutter set attachment. I have the pasta maker, but haven't used it yet.

I don't have the ice cream attachment. I've thought about it, but I have an ice cream maker.

I have the pouring shield, but if you pour slow enough or add in the flour in small enough batches, it is really not worth the time to put it on the mixer.

I have an extra bowl, and I love it!!

I use the 'flat' paddle attachment 90% of the time. I like how well it creams butter and sugar together. Since getting my KA, the texture of my cookies and cakes has improved. (I don't overbeat them like I used to when I had to stir.)
I used the dough hook once. I like to knead dough by hand.
And I love my whisk! I can't get it into hubby's head that it needs to be handwashed (it has been through the dishwasher numerous times), but it makes making homemade whipped cream so easy. It also does a great job on egg whites. (I have a German chocolate cake that benefits from the egg whites being aerated.) Too easy!!

I love my kitchenaid. It feels like having another (silent & obedient) person helping you in the kitchen.


----------



## libro

You'll love your KitchenAid mixer, Leslie.  I keep mine on the counter not only for practical purposes, but also because it's beautiful, colorful, and makes me look like I know what I'm doing in the kitchen


----------



## farmwife99

I've had my basic white KitchenAid stand mixer for about 10 years and love it. But I still have an urge to get a larger colbalt blue one day. Guess what is stopping me is I have two girls and they would both want my old mixer if I would get a new one. So for the peace of the family I'm just keeping my old machine.


----------



## Leslie

libro said:


> You'll love your KitchenAid mixer, Leslie. I keep mine on the counter not only for practical purposes, but also because it's beautiful, colorful, and makes me look like I know what I'm doing in the kitchen


We have this hanging breadbox that is full of stuff but most of it is stale and moldy. I am thinking of taking that down and getting rid of it and using the freed up counter space for my new mixer. Keep it close at hand and handy and then I can use it regularly, right?

L


----------



## Leslie

farmwife"723" said:


> I've had my basic white KitchenAid stand mixer for about 10 years and love it. But I still have an urge to get a larger colbalt blue one day. Guess what is stopping me is I have two girls and they would both want my old mixer if I would get a new one. So for the peace of the family I'm just keeping my old machine.


Ten years in KA years is barely old. How big is yours? 4.5 qts, 5 qts, 6 qts? My antique one is 3 qts, I can barely imagine what the new one will be like.

L


----------



## Mom of 4

OK all you enablers... I am not a cook or much of a baker.
I make muffins and cupcakes from box mixes,
pancakes and waffles are frozen,
pasta is dried and meat already ground. 

So why do you all have me thinking I NEED a Kitchen Aid mixer?!?!?!? 

eta:  BTW, congrats Leslie!  Love the yellow too!


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> They have Pullman pans at King Arthur flour. It looks like they make wonderful pain de mie and I was all fired up to buy one but then I realized that Standard Baking does it better than I can do any day of the week. LOL. Go visit the tourist thread for pictures of Standard Baking and their breads. Fabulous bakery, right on Commercial Street in Portland, ME.
> 
> Where does the grinder go, Rho? On the front of the machine? I haven't figured out the attachments yet. My old old old machine had a sausage/meat grinder attachment that my mother used, but somehow, when I got the mixer, I never got the attachment. And we never had a cheese grater or anything like that.
> 
> L


first off pfffft - for rubbing in Standard Bakery to someone who is hours and hours away from it  The Pullman Pan will be delivered around May 1 to me - we will be away for a bit before then and I asked that they hold it for me - King Arthur is great!

And yes all the attachments go in the front - you take off the Kitchen Aid metal logo plate and the attachments just get put in there to run. It is great having the attachments they take up a small amount of shelf space and you already have teh mixer to run it. And they work great.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Somehow I missed this thread until now. 

But after reading all 5 pages of it, I know a big thing when I see it. I'm gonna go register KitchenAidBoards.com and start a forum, like NOW!!!


----------



## luvshihtzu

I just found this thread so it is too late to tell you to skip the color choice in appliances.  My Kitchen Aid Stand Mixer is of the ancient Harvest Gold variety, so now I have to keep it covered at all times to keep it hidden.  If I had it to do over, I would go for chrome/stainless or white as a last choice. I can't even remember what year (late 60's/early 70's?)I purchased the mixer, but it is still working very nicely and I did buy an extra stainless bowl and beater almost 20 years ago.
You will be happy with your purchase and it was definitely worth the money.  
luvshihtzu


----------



## ricky

Yay, Leslie!  You did it... congratulations.....I was actually a little worried that you would not find one, but you did..


----------



## Leslie

luvshihtzu said:


> I just found this thread so it is too late to tell you to skip the color choice in appliances. My Kitchen Aid Stand Mixer is of the ancient Harvest Gold variety, so now I have to keep it covered at all times to keep it hidden. If I had it to do over, I would go for chrome/stainless or white as a last choice. I can't even remember what year (late 60's/early 70's?)I purchased the mixer, but it is still working very nicely and I did buy an extra stainless bowl and beater almost 20 years ago.
> You will be happy with your purchase and it was definitely worth the money.
> luvshihtzu


I thought about the color issue. I don't like the chrome -- too industrial looking for my taste. I was going to go with white but then I decided -- hey, a splash of color might be nice. I figure that yellow is nice and spring-like and will remind me of the spring of 2009 and the fun we were having at Kindleboards. And...if if get sick of yellow, then that might be the time to give it to my daughter and get a white one. LOL.

I looked at some colors and said absolutely not: pink for breast cancer -- good cause but I am not a pink person. They have a new color called "pear" which I think will be the "harvest gold" of the future. And "bayleaf" will be the avocado green that everyone loves to hate.

L


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> first off pfffft - for rubbing in Standard Bakery to someone who is hours and hours away from it  The Pullman Pan will be delivered around May 1 to me - we will be away for a bit before then and I asked that they hold it for me - King Arthur is great!


I love King Arthur. If you ever get to visit the store in Vermont, it's worth the trip. Great stuff and friendly people.



> And yes all the attachments go in the front - you take off the Kitchen Aid metal logo plate and the attachments just get put in there to run. It is great having the attachments they take up a small amount of shelf space and you already have teh mixer to run it. And they work great.


Good to know. Now I have a built-in wish list for upcoming birthday and Christmas presents!


----------



## rla1996

Mom of 4 said:


> OK all you enablers... I am not a cook or much of a baker.
> I make muffins and cupcakes from box mixes,
> pancakes and waffles are frozen,
> pasta is dried and meat already ground.
> 
> So why do you all have me thinking I NEED a Kitchen Aid mixer?!?!?!?
> 
> eta: BTW, congrats Leslie! Love the yellow too!


Even if it all comes from boxes you still have to mix them up. This means you have to HOLD the hand mixer over the bowl while they mix... with a Kitchen Aid you don't. You can grease/spray the pans or whatever while its mixing . And it still saves time because if you keep it on the counter like I do it's all already out and you don't spend forever looking for the beaters. (I keep the whisk, whip, and hook in the bowl for easy access)

Just call me enabler

**again with the spelling


----------



## Leslie

I have a handheld mixer and I hate it. I'd much rather drag the KA out than deal with the handheld, although I am seriously thinking of rearranging the counters so I can keep the new KA out all the time.

L


----------



## drenee

Harvey said:


> Somehow I missed this thread until now.
> 
> But after reading all 5 pages of it, I know a big thing when I see it. I'm gonna go register KitchenAidBoards.com and start a forum, like NOW!!!


How funny!!


----------



## ak rain

I have a grain grinder. I like it as we buy in bulk and grain lasts longer then flour. My mom has a dedicated grain grinder that is much faster and more efficient. My KA one does fine for the amount that I grind.
Sylvia


----------



## alugrag

The "Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library" for the Kindle is still free.  That will help give your KitchenAid a workout.
-mike


----------



## Leslie

alugrag said:


> The "Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library" for the Kindle is still free. That will help give your KitchenAid a workout.
> -mike


I signed up for it the first minute I knew it was free. It's a great resource. I am thrilled to have it on my Kindle.

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Over on the "Devices I own but never use" a couple of people noted that they never use their Kitchenaid stand mixers. I posted this message there, but I am reposting here in the hope that more people will see it:
> 
> I noticed a couple of people on this thread posted that they have Kitchenaid stand mixers that they never use. If you would be interested in selling yours, send me a PM.
> 
> My Kitchenaid belonged to my grandmother -- it is 56 years old. She bought it in 1953 (actually, I think my father bought it for her). Even though it has been a long and loyal work horse, it is showing its age. Right now, it has two speeds: slow and medium, which makes it hard to do things like whip cream. The bowl doesn't stay screwed into the base, either. So maybe it is time for a replacement.
> 
> I probably use it about 8 or 9 times a year (more around the holidays) which has always deterred me from spending money on a new one. But I have been leery of buying a used one because I would know much about the seller, condition, etc.
> 
> So...if you'd consider parting with your Kitchenaid, let's talk and see if we can strike a deal. I don't need a really big one (the one I have know is 3 qts) nor do I need a ton of fancy attachments. Just a solid, reliable mixer that I can use for cakes, cookies, whipped cream, and waffle batter.
> 
> L


I wonder, does Oberon make covers for these?


----------



## DD

I have this one and use it a lot. I give a lot of parties and do some amateur catering for friends and family.



KitchenAid KP26M1XNP Professional 600 Series 6-Quart Stand Mixer, Nickel Pearl

It is powerful and can handle anything - even bread making. Strongest mixer I've ever had and I've had a few in 37 yrs. of marriage.


----------



## bookfiend

You guys are the worst... I hate cooking, but after reading all 5 pages, I started feeling guilty about the ham and eggs and cheese in the fridge that needs to get eaten. So, feeling compelled by my husbands Kitchen Aid (that I've never even used) whipped 10 eggs, and shredded some cheese (it took like 12 seconds), added the ham, salt and pepper. Into the oven 375 for 25-30. The mess is already cleaned up, and it still has 18 min to go. The only problem is, I cant get the shredder off the post.. 
*enablers!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

> enablers!


It's what we do best.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

bookfiend said:


> You guys are the worst... I hate cooking, but after reading all 5 pages, I started feeling guilty about the ham and eggs and cheese in the fridge that needs to get eaten. So, feeling compelled by my husbands Kitchen Aid (that I've never even used) whipped 10 eggs, and shredded some cheese (it took like 12 seconds), added the ham, salt and pepper. Into the oven 375 for 25-30. The mess is already cleaned up, and it still has 18 min to go. The only problem is, I cant get the shredder off the post..
> *enablers!!!*


At least you didn't have to go out and the the KitchenAid first!

L


----------



## bookfiend

Yea, I got it for my husband for Christmas,  he hunts, and we used it to make deer sausage, it turned out great.


----------



## DD

bookfiend said:


> You guys are the worst... I hate cooking, but after reading all 5 pages, I started feeling guilty about the ham and eggs and cheese in the fridge that needs to get eaten. So, feeling compelled by my husbands Kitchen Aid (that I've never even used) whipped 10 eggs, and shredded some cheese (it took like 12 seconds), added the ham, salt and pepper. Into the oven 375 for 25-30. The mess is already cleaned up, and it still has 18 min to go. The only problem is, I cant get the shredder off the post..
> *enablers!!!*


Wow, sounds great. My son has deer sausage made up by the butcher when he gets a deer (almost every year) during the season in PA. He has it done with cheese and jalapenos in it. OMG, it's delicious!


----------



## Kathy

I'm trying to catch up on the boards since coming home from my trip and just found this thread. Congrats on your new mixer Leslie. Enjoy!

I don't cook, but my husband does. Do you the same rules apply to men about buying appliances for presents? LOL He has a mixer, a noodle maker and bread maker that his Mom gave him. He has 2 brothers and he is the only one that loves to cook. Now that the kids are all grown and married, he doesn't pull them out very often, but he will never part with them.


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> I'm trying to catch up on the boards since coming home from my trip and just found this thread. Congrats on your new mixer Leslie. Enjoy!


Thank you! I know I will.



> I don't cook, but my husband does. Do you the same rules apply to men about buying appliances for presents? LOL He has a mixer, a noodle maker and bread maker that his Mom gave him. He has 2 brothers and he is the only one that loves to cook. Now that the kids are all grown and married, he doesn't pull them out very often, but he will never part with them.


I bought my husband a really nice pie pan last fall from Williams Sonoma. One of those fancy French ones -- Emile Henry. He was so overcome, I thought he was going to cry. LOL.

The KA is mine, though. I'll let him use it, but I bought it for me.

L


----------



## frojazz

bookfiend said:


> You guys are the worst... I hate cooking, but after reading all 5 pages, I started feeling guilty about the ham and eggs and cheese in the fridge that needs to get eaten. So, feeling compelled by my husbands Kitchen Aid (that I've never even used) whipped 10 eggs, and shredded some cheese (it took like 12 seconds), added the ham, salt and pepper. Into the oven 375 for 25-30. The mess is already cleaned up, and it still has 18 min to go. The only problem is, I cant get the shredder off the post..
> *enablers!!!*


Take the shredder stuck on the post and remove it from the white housing. Then put the post back into where it attaches to the KitchenAid, and twist the shredder part with your hand to remove it from the post. We do the reverse to put it on. I hope I described it well enough. Good luck, bookfiend! I'm glad you were inspired by us. I'm making those yummy looking chocolate chip cookie brownies tomorrow that I found somewhere here.


----------



## Leslie

frojazz said:


> Take the shredder stuck on the post and remove it from the white housing. Then put the post back into where it attaches to the KitchenAid, and twist the shredder part with your hand to remove it from the post. We do the reverse to put it on. I hope I described it well enough. Good luck, bookfiend! I'm glad you were inspired by us. I'm making those yummy looking chocolate chip cookie brownies tomorrow that I found somewhere here.


Let me help you. These are really, really good....

http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html

They are part of the reason I bought a new mixer since I discovered the old one just didn't have the pep to cream the butter and eggs properly.

L


----------



## stitch

I made the mistake of printing the recipe out for the cookies today at work (I was thinking of making them this weekend) and my husband saw it on my desk (we work together).  After he was done reading it and then looked at my computer screen where the picture of them was still up he just about dropped to his knees begging me to make them.  LOL  My kitchenaid mixer will be getting a work out making these for home and the office now.  

That Kitchenaid mixer was the only "household" item I have ever asked for as a holiday gift.  My husband went and got it for me for Christmas and couldn't believe how much he was paying for it.  Thought it was ridiculous.  Well he changed his mind real quick when he realized how much I started using it especially for baking (he has a humongous sweet tooth).  I think he loves the dang mixer more than I do now. LOL


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> Let me help you. These are really, really good....
> 
> http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html
> 
> They are part of the reason I bought a new mixer since I discovered the old one just didn't have the pep to cream the butter and eggs properly.
> 
> L


oh you are just evil I tell you evil!


----------



## frojazz

stitch said:


> I made the mistake of printing the recipe out for the cookies today at work (I was thinking of making them this weekend) and my husband saw it on my desk (we work together). After he was done reading it and then looked at my computer screen where the picture of them was still up he just about dropped to his knees begging me to make them. LOL My kitchenaid mixer will be getting a work out making these for home and the office now.
> 
> That Kitchenaid mixer was the only "household" item I have ever asked for as a holiday gift. My husband went and got it for me for Christmas and couldn't believe how much he was paying for it. Thought it was ridiculous. Well he changed his mind real quick when he realized how much I started using it especially for baking (he has a humongous sweet tooth). I think he loves the dang mixer more than I do now. LOL


Too funny!!! My KitchenAid was an X-mas present, too. My husband jumps to the KitchenAid's defense quickly when people question the expense. He gets a lot of benefit from that mixer! LOL



Leslie said:


> Let me help you. These are really, really good....
> 
> http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html
> 
> They are part of the reason I bought a new mixer since I discovered the old one just didn't have the pep to cream the butter and eggs properly.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie!!!


----------



## cheshirenc

Leslie said:


> Let me help you. These are really, really good....
> 
> http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html
> 
> They are part of the reason I bought a new mixer since I discovered the old one just didn't have the pep to cream the butter and eggs properly.
> 
> L


I'm mad at you. I went and looked at the link you posted and then had to look all through the site. It's almost time to get into a bathing suit.


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> Let me help you. These are really, really good....
> 
> http://bakerella.blogspot.com/2009/01/thaaank-you-betty.html
> 
> They are part of the reason I bought a new mixer since I discovered the old one just didn't have the pep to cream the butter and eggs properly.
> 
> L


I sent the link to those to my daughter - she's already planning to make them for Easter. And I'm making them as soon as I can pick up a roll of refrigerated cookie dough.


----------



## Leslie

My mixer is here! Yipee!!

Of course, I have to work at the Free Clinic this evening so I won't get to try it out right away...sigh...

L


----------



## intinst

Congrats, Leslie! Are you going to do an unveiling pictorial of the mixer?


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Congrats, Leslie! Are you going to do an unveiling pictorial of the mixer?


I probably should, shouldn't I? I've photographed everything else! Kindle arrival, skinning Sir William and so on...

L


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> I probably should, shouldn't I? I've photographed everything else! Kindle arrival, skinning Sir William and so on...
> 
> L


You also have to include the first time it is used. The story wouldn't be complete without that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought of you, Martha Stewart was using a powder blue Kitchenaid to make pie crust or something this morning.  Apparently it's part of her "collection."  (I like the yellow better!)

Yay for yours arriving!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Congrats on receiving yours, Leslie!

I asked for my KitchenAid for Christmas this last year. I'd been wanting one for years but couldn't justify the expense. But I found them marked down a LOT so that it wasn't so outrageous, so called my husband, said "This is what I want for Christmas, this is where you can find it". He "surprised" me with a matching cover. Good thing, because it lives on my kitchen counter, sucker is just too heavy to pull out for occasional use! I love it, though - will break it out again this week to make those Bakerella brownies.

Here's mine - pretty in pink...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

oh my, my.....I am a terrible cook and I barely bake, yet I have always wanted a Kitchen Aid in hopes that I woul learn and then cook/bake more.  But if I didn't, that sure is a lot of $$$ wasted, so I have resisted for years.  Last weekend, I even wished for it while I was making those cookiebrownies from the delish thread.  (Nevermind that it was my first baking attempt in over 9 months.)  Now, here comes this thread that I had been avoiding because I KNEW what it would do: kindle my need for a Kitchen Aid.  And now here I am, off work for the day, my new Amazon Visa humming from my wallet on the table and the internet at my fingertips....

*runs away screaming*


----------



## intinst

Hey,KK, do you have a Keurig coffee maker?
<the enabler whispers, then runs away>


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

uh...no...what is that?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

WAIT!  Maybe I don't want to know...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sorry, I read your last post too late.


----------



## Kathy

intinst said:


> Sorry, I read your last post too late.


You wear your enabler title proudly.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Whew!  I can resist the Keurig thanks to my finicky stomach.  The only coffee I can drink more than about 1/2 a cup of without hurting myself is the Folgers Simply Smooth.....I escaped THAT enable easily enough....

*close call*


----------



## intinst

But there are so many different flavors available, and with the right ACCESSORIES you can use your own coffee. <snicker, snicker>


----------



## Leslie

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Whew! I can resist the Keurig thanks to my finicky stomach. The only coffee I can drink more than about 1/2 a cup of without hurting myself is the Folgers Simply Smooth.....I escaped THAT enable easily enough....
> 
> *close call*


It does make tea and hot chocolate, too. I just got samples of Peppermint tea, chamomile, and rooibus. Plus old favorites like Earl Grey and English Breakfast.

L


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> It does make tea and hot chocolate, too. I just got samples of Peppermint tea, chamomile, and rooibus. Plus old favorites like Earl Grey and English Breakfast.
> 
> L


Thanks for the help, Leslie, says the enabler.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

HEY!  I thought we were talking about Leslies new mixer she got today!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Boy you guys are GOOD at this!


----------



## frojazz

Leslie, congrats!  You'll have to let us know what recipe you use to break in the yellow KA!!


----------



## Anju 

WOO HOO FOR LESLIE


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Leslie congratulations on the new mixer.  I have been trying to not clutter my counters but now I think I am going to have to put the KA out so I can use it more.  I know you said that you have "free clinic" tonight but we can hardly wait to see the unveiling of the new yellow KitchenAid mixer, please post pictures soon.  Thanks


----------



## Leslie

B-Kay said:


> Leslie congratulations on the new mixer. I have been trying to not clutter my counters but now I think I am going to have to put the KA out so I can use it more. I know you said that you have "free clinic" tonight but we can hardly wait to see the unveiling of the new yellow KitchenAid mixer, please post pictures soon. Thanks


Thanks, B-Kay. The box has made it into the house, but it hasn't been opened yet. My husband raised a fuss (as I knew he would). "What's wrong with the 56 year old mixer?" I said, nothing is *wrong *with it but I think it is tired and has earned its retirement. He harrumphed a bit but seemed to be coming around. When I said I would do some cabinet rearranging to accommodate the new mixer -- that is what won him over.

It's late and I am tired from the Free Clinic. Maybe I can do a box opening and unveiling, complete with pictures, tomorrow. Thanks for your patience everyone! LOL.

L


----------



## rla1996

B-Kay said:


> Leslie congratulations on the new mixer. I have been trying to not clutter my counters but now I think I am going to have to put the KA out so I can use it more. I know you said that you have "free clinic" tonight but we can hardly wait to see the unveiling of the new yellow KitchenAid mixer, please post pictures soon. Thanks


For the past several years I've been telling B-Kay how awesome the KA mixer is and that I use it for everything, but in no way have I ever been able to get her to leave it out so that the poor thing can get used on a regular basis. Now after a week here she's decided that it should be out. I don't know if i should do the "I told you so gloat/complete with song and dance , or be offended that she just couldn't take me at my word **Sniff Sniff** 

rla1996


----------



## Leslie

rla1996 said:


> For the past several years I've been telling B-Kay how awesome the KA mixer is and that I use it for everything, but in no way have I ever been able to get her to leave it out so that the poor thing can get used on a regular basis. Now after a week here she's decided that it should be out. I don't know if i should do the "I told you so gloat/complete with song and dance , or be offended that she just couldn't take me at my word **Sniff Sniff**
> 
> rla1996


I think you should do the dance that says, "Another KitchenAid mixer that will be used more and be happy to be doing its job on a regular basis!"

Now that I have had a good night's sleep, I'm eager to get mine out of the box and on the counter! It's 6:30 am and I need to leave by 8 for a dr. appt. I wonder if that is enough time to clean the cabinet and counter? Hmm....

L


----------



## Leslie

I just looked at the cabinet and it is way to overwhelming for the morning (besides, it's already 7:15, another 45 minutes that have evaporated spending time with my friends here at KindleBoards!). 

Maybe I'll try to get home early and tackle that job.

L


----------



## Cowgirl

Leslie said:


> Thanks, B-Kay. The box has made it into the house, but it hasn't been opened yet. My husband raised a fuss (as I knew he would). "What's wrong with the 56 year old mixer?" I said, nothing is *wrong *with it but I think it is tired and has earned its retirement. He harrumphed a bit but seemed to be coming around. When I said I would do some cabinet rearranging to accommodate the new mixer -- that is what won him over.
> 
> It's late and I am tired from the Free Clinic. Maybe I can do a box opening and unveiling, complete with pictures, tomorrow. Thanks for your patience everyone! LOL.
> 
> L


I justify my kitchen gadget purchases by saying...my husband doesn't need a new driver in his golf bag but he buys one.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, the pictures you have been waiting for! Let's start with the embarrassing kitchen cabinet (before):










Trash can after cabinet is cleaned out.










Cabinet after. Notice that the green "breadbox" is gone to make space for the mixer:










Mixer unveiling in the next post....


----------



## Leslie

Mixer in the box:










Opened box:










Moving to new home on the counter:










All set up:










Beautiful!










I even found space in the cabinet for the extra bowl:










I feel so organized! I think I am going to christen it with some corn muffins to go with our kebabs for dinner.

L


----------



## rla1996

YAY!!! Leslie.  Congrats.  Have fun tonight.


----------



## Kathy

The color is really nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, everyone. I like the color, too.

I did make a box of Jiffy corn muffins from a box I found in the embarrassing cabinet. God knows, that mix is probably 8 years old but it looked okay. I snazzed them up a bit with some frozen corn.

I can see the seductiveness of having a mixer right there on the counter, ready to use, immediately at hand...I've never had that. We've always kept the antique in the cabinet. My mother (who had the antique before me) did keep it on the counter but she wasn't much of a baker. 

L


----------



## Anju 

AWESOME Leslie!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wheezie

I the color, in fact I almost got that one but I went for the cobalt blue.


----------



## stitch

Leslie said:


> Thanks, everyone. I like the color, too.
> 
> I did make a box of Jiffy corn muffins from a box I found in the embarrassing cabinet. God knows, that mix is probably 8 years old but it looked okay. I snazzed them up a bit with some frozen corn.
> 
> I can see the seductiveness of having a mixer right there on the counter, ready to use, immediately at hand...I've never had that. We've always kept the antique in the cabinet. My mother (who had the antique before me) did keep it on the counter but she wasn't much of a baker.
> 
> L


Leslie thanks for sharing the pics. I have noticed since I have left the mixer out on the counter (that thing weighs a ton) that I definately use it more often. I use it atleast twice a week if not more since it is so handy. Although I no longer have the excuse that its to much a pain to get it out of the cabinet and set it up.  My waist line definately has noticed the mixer getting alot more use. 

Enjoy.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Leslie, thank you for the pictures, your mixer is B E A U T I F U L !!  I still haven't put my mixer on the counter yet, first it is very heavy and is currently in another room on the floor.  Second I agree with Stitch about having it too available and a thickening waistline.  (I am trying to go the other way.)  Third my counter space is very limited and I like the space without appliances cluttering it up.  Oh my, what to do?


----------



## pomlover2586

Yay!!!!! It looks lovely!


----------



## DD

It's a beauty, Leslie, and your cabinet looks great!  Love the soft yellow (I would call it maize) color of the mixer.  Use it in good health!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> It's a beauty, Leslie, and your cabinet looks great! Love the soft yellow (I would call it maize) color of the mixer. Use it in good health!


Maize is probably a good description. KA calls it Majestic Yellow. Whatever, I like it. I hope I don't get tired of it in a few years, but I don't think I will.

L


----------



## intinst

I don't know that I would want the whole kitchen done in yellow, but I think that your mixer looks great. I think it will be a bright spot in your kitchen and a reminder of all the good foods (and good times) you made with it when you look at it years from now.


----------



## Anju 

AND having just the mixer yellow will bring you bright sunny days and make you think of sunflowers on those dreary winter days in Maine


----------



## frojazz

It looks fantastic!  Love the picture diary of getting it set up.  Your before and after of the cabinet makes me want to organize my pantry...


----------



## Leslie

Now the mixer has been officially christened. My daughter baked a cake yesterday and for dinner, my husband made homemade mac and cheese, which was quite tasty. He used the mixer for the cheese sauce.

L


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> AND having just the mixer yellow will bring you bright sunny days and make you think of sunflowers on those dreary winter days in Maine


Dreary winter days and dreary spring days, like today!

L


----------



## MeganW

Lovin' your new KitchenAid, Leslie -- it's gorgeous!  I have one just like that in black, and it's beautiful -- makes me want to go bake some cookies right now...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I bought one for my daughter several years ago. She really loves to cook. But she ended up leaving it at my house where I used it once a year to make pumpkin cheesecake at Thanksgiving. Way too heavy and no room at all in the kitchen.

I love the yellow. Yellow is my favorite color, and that shade is so cheerful.

What's so embarrassing about your cabinet? Aren't they _supposed _to look that way? I know mine would if I had actual packages of food in them. 

Happy mixing!!!


----------



## Leslie

I realize it's been a few weeks since I posted here, and I think you all need an update.

Last weekend was Easter. I used my new Kitchenaid to make a cake and Yorkshire pudding. Mom and Dad came over for Easter lunch/dinner.

My daughter is usually the cake baker but she was busy so I took on the job. I was just using a mix but I must have gotten over-zealous with my beating (understandable, since the old mixer didn't beat nearly as hard or as fast) and the cake actually baked up and over the pans (too much air?). Anyway, it was a very weird looking cake but tasted okay, despite its appearance. The Yorkshire came out fine.

Mom, of course, noticed the new KA on the counter. I was peppered with questions: what happened to the old one? why did you have to get a new one? do you really cook that much? you must be very rich to spend all the money on a mixer! and so on. I did get hit with the grand finale of mother comments (people, please tell me that I am not the only one with a mother like this): 1) "I don't like the yellow" and 2) "Maybe I'll take the old one back since you obviously didn't like it" (never mind that she gave it to me 20 years ago and remember...the thing is 56 years old!). 

Thinking quickly to all the CBT groups I have gone to with my daughter, I tried to come up with a positive response. Regarding the yellow, it seems her objection is that it doesn't match the decor -- mostly the curtains -- in my kitchen. I told her that's a perfect reason to give me new curtains for my birthday (she gave me the present curtains 13 years ago, when I turned 40. It might be time for new curtains). Guess what? My ploy worked. She got her mind off the yellow and onto redecorating, a topic that always makes her happy.

As for giving her the old mixer, I told her it was already promised to my son, when he graduates from college. He likes to make waffles and pancakes. That shut her up...for the moment. We'll see if it lasts.

Sigh...I love my mother, I really do, but sometimes...   

L


----------



## MeganW

Wow, Leslie -- any chance we have the same mom?  Ha ha!  Did she sigh a lot when she said she might as well take back the mixer?


----------



## Leslie

MeganW said:


> Wow, Leslie -- any chance we have the same mom? Ha ha! Did she sigh a lot when she said she might as well take back the mixer?


Yes. Lots of sighs....

L


----------



## Angela

Congrats on the new mixer, Leslie... looks great!!









I had the opportunity to inherit Larry's grandmother's KA several years ago and didn't think I would use it much so I let my son have it... I have been kicking myself in the b*tt ever since!! What was I thinking


----------



## Leslie

One of the bonuses that came with my new mixer was a $30 Visa debit card, which arrived today. I applied it to my Amazon account and then bought myself a $30 gift card. It all worked great and now I have more in my GC balance to buy books...to read while I am using my mixer, I suppose! 

I am looking at the mixer and thinking that maybe I'll make pancakes in the morning....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got a visa debit card from somewhere. . .I wasn't sure how to apply it to amazon. Do I just list it as another credit card, or what. . .it doesn't have my name on it or anything. . . .

"And in the morning, I'm makin' WAFFLES!" _-- Donkey_

Ann


----------



## Leslie

The one I got did have my name on it, so I just went to Amazon and added it as a credit card. Then, I bought the gift card and used the debit card to pay for it. It all worked just fine. 

I got one a few months ago from Staples for $22. I wish I had done the same thing with that one. It has some weird amount of money left on it ($3.23, I think) and keeps getting rejected when I try to use it. Pain in the neck.

L


----------



## Leslie

We had corn on the cob last night for dinner (where did it come from? Florida?) and had an extra ear, so I decided to make corny-cornbread this morning. I had only one-half cup of cornmeal (the recipe calls for one cup) so I substituted oat bran. Hopefully the real corn will give it enough corn taste. We'll see! Thanks to whoever suggested buying the extra bowl when I bought the mixer. That was good advice. It makes it so easy to mix up the wet ingredients in one bowl, dry in the other, then mix it all together.

L


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Very nice!!

Have you started attachment shopping yet?  That'll send your mom into a frenzy.


----------



## Leslie

DawnOfChaos said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Have you started attachment shopping yet? That'll send your mom into a frenzy.


I know. Note to self: do NOT ask mom for an attachment as a birthday present!

L


----------



## Leslie

The cornbread was sort of disappointing. Oat bran is not the same thing as cornmeal. Plus, I cut back on the sugar which was a mistake. I realized that I am a northerner who likes her cornbread sweet. Oh well, live and learn. I can try again the next time I have a leftover ear of corn.

L


----------



## MeganW

Hey Leslie (and all fellow KitchenAid fans!), I found a new beater for my KitchenAid and I absolutely LOVE it! It's called the BeaterBlade, and it all but eliminates the need to stop the mixer to scrape the bowl. I used it the other day to make a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies for my future father-in-law, and I only stopped the mixer to add ingredients.

You can buy the beater at Amazon, Crate & Barrel, etc., and it ranges from $25-$30, I believe, depending on your mixer. My mom and my sister both have the beater, as well, and love it.

** Enabling ends now...


----------



## intinst

Harvey, looks like we're going to need a new enabler banner, one that says Kitchenaid Enabler!


----------



## MeganW

intinst said:


> Harvey, looks like we're going to need a new enabler banner, one that says Kitchenaid Enabler!


Ooooh, that would be lovely! Great idea!


----------



## DawnOfChaos

MeganW said:


> Hey Leslie (and all fellow KitchenAid fans!), I found a new beater for my KitchenAid and I absolutely LOVE it! It's called the BeaterBlade, and it all but eliminates the need to stop the mixer to scrape the bowl. I used it the other day to make a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies for my future father-in-law, and I only stopped the mixer to add ingredients.
> 
> You can buy the beater at Amazon, Crate & Barrel, etc., and it ranges from $25-$30, I believe, depending on your mixer. My mom and my sister both have the beater, as well, and love it.
> 
> ** Enabling ends now...


Looks promising! How easy is it to clean all those nooks and crannies?


----------



## Leslie

That's interesting, Megan. Thanks for the link!

L


----------



## MeganW

DawnOfChaos said:


> Looks promising! How easy is it to clean all those nooks and crannies?


No problem, Leslie! And Dawn, it's really easy to clean everything. Now I feel like baking brownies...


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> The cornbread was sort of disappointing. Oat bran is not the same thing as cornmeal. Plus, I cut back on the sugar which was a mistake. I realized that I am a northerner who likes her cornbread sweet. Oh well, live and learn. I can try again the next time I have a leftover ear of corn.
> 
> L


Oh, too bad, Leslie. Did you use the cornbread recipe I posted in another thread a while back? If so, maybe try it again as it is written. It is pretty sweet and I really think you'll like it. You could just use frozen corn too. This is always a big hit at my house. Here is the post with the recipe:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,539.msg132412.html#msg132412


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Oh, too bad, Leslie. Did you use the cornbread recipe I posted in another thread a while back? If so, maybe try it again as it is written. It is pretty sweet and I really think you'll like it. You could just use frozen corn too. This is always a big hit at my house. Here is the post with the recipe:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,539.msg132412.html#msg132412


Actually no, I didn't -- I'd forgotten you had posted that! I'll try it next time. Thanks for the reminder!

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I was just poking my head in here because I had been reading about the KA mixer...Leslie's mom sounds exactly like my mom...like they could be sisters or something.  My mom is 78 (I was adopted, they are really my grandparents).  She had given me many things over the years.  She remembers things she gave me 20 years ago, but has a hard time remembering short term stuff.  So, this means that when I do something with that thing she gave me many years ago, I hear lots about how she never should have given it to me in the first place.  Sigh.....It gets her really upset.  I've had to stop telling her things because of the reaction...

Oh well, I love my KA mixer, but I've never used it    It's soooo pretty...I have the maroon colored one...don't remember the name of the color...and it sits on my counter and I look at it alot.


----------



## Leslie

Since I have the mixer on the counter, I am trying to make use of it. Yesterday I made a batch of brownies and this morning, I made cranberry-orange scones from a King Arthur mix. They are very tasty but I am beginning to think there is something wrong with the thermostat on my oven.  

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Since I have the mixer on the counter, I am trying to make use of it. Yesterday I made a batch of brownies and this morning, I made cranberry-orange scones from a King Arthur mix. They are very tasty but I am beginning to think there is something wrong with the thermostat on my oven.
> 
> L


Uh-oh. Let's start shopping for a new oven. 

Seriously, some ovens have an adjustment in them where you can put the temp shown on the controls 25 degrees higher or lower. It might be in the dial itself, unless they are digital controls. Then, I don't know. Do you still have your owner's manual?

If you think the temp is too low, then bake your next recipe that calls for 350 at 375 and see if it is done in the proper amount of time. Then you'll know your oven is 25 degrees to low.

You made me hungry talking about those baked goods early on Sunday morning. I can almost smell them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Turn the oven on to whatever temp and put a thermometer in it.  Check it and move it around and check again.  You should be able to figure out whether it's consitently either too hot or too cool or if there are hot spots which should help you figure out if you can adjust recipes or if it makes more sense to buy a new oven.  Of course, it could be the thermostat or the heater element are just bad. . .replacing either of those is probably cheaper than the new oven route.  Unless, of course, you just want a new oven.  

Ann


----------



## Leslie

I don't really want a new oven. This is a double oven range and I am not sure they make these anymore. I do think it is showing its age, however. I think one of the burners on the stove needs to be replaced (its electric). And maybe something in the oven needs to be fixed/adjusted. Time to call the repair guy, perhaps...

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> Harvey, looks like we're going to need a new enabler banner, one that says Kitchenaid Enabler!


Yeah, before long DecalGirl will be making skins for Leslie's mixer.


----------



## Susan in VA

Harvey said:


> Yeah, before long DecalGirl will be making skins for Leslie's mixer.


You mean they don't now?? 
<cancelling my KitchenAid order>


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> This is a double oven range and I am not sure they make these anymore.


They didn't make them for a while, but there are at least a few available again. We considered replacing one of those about a year and a half ago. The only ones available then were in the very pricey, designer-brand category, but perhaps more manufacturers offer them now.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> They didn't make them for a while, but there are at least a few available again. We considered replacing one of those about a year and a half ago. The only ones available then were in the very pricey, designer-brand category, but perhaps more manufacturers offer them now.


Mine is a Tappan with a smallish oven on the top (which we use all the time) and a regular size oven on the bottom. Electric range with four burners. Our kitchen is not set up to have a built in oven (the usual scenario for a double oven) so I am interested in keeping the current stove working. I was trying to remember when I got it and can't quite place the date. I am thinking at least 15 years. Maybe 20.

The stove we had previously was the exact same one Samantha had in Bewitched. Can anyone picture it? We dated it to 1964. It had a drawer and the you could push the burners in to hide them. The oven was on the top. I should try to find a picture. The more amazing thing is that the house we rented in Chicago had the exact same stove, except as a gas model. When I tell people that I have lived with not one, but TWO drawer-hiding ranges, they look at me like I am crazy. LOL

L


----------



## drenee

My grandmother had that stove.  I LOVED it.  I would have loved to have bought her house just for that stove.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Sounds intriguing, though I can't quite picture how it would work.  I assume you'd have to wait until the burners had completely cooled?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

more pictures at http://www.1164.com/set/tv/kitchen/index.html (a really good one near the bottom of the page.)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow, what a cool appliance!  Why doesn't anybody still make that??


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Sounds intriguing, though I can't quite picture how it would work. I assume you'd have to wait until the burners had completely cooled?


No, you didn't need to. You could just push the button and close the drawer. It really was an amazing stove. I loved it and was really really sad when we finally gave it up for the new one (which isn't so new anymore).

L


----------



## Leslie

The other amazing appliance we had...also dated to about 1964...was a washer/dryer combo. It was made by Sears. It looked like a front-loading washer. You'd put your clothes in, turn it on, it would wash..then click...it would turn into a dryer. Amazing machine. Apparently Sears sold them during 1964-1965 then realized (duh)...they weren't selling two appliances, only one. So they discontinued it. The one we had lasted til 1988 or so...a good 25 years...until it finally had to be retired. A very sad day in Nicoll appliance history...

L


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> The stove we had previously was the exact same one Samantha had in Bewitched. Can anyone picture it? We dated it to 1964. It had a drawer and the you could push the burners in to hide them. The oven was on the top. I should try to find a picture. The more amazing thing is that the house we rented in Chicago had the exact same stove, except as a gas model. When I tell people that I have lived with not one, but TWO drawer-hiding ranges, they look at me like I am crazy. LOL
> 
> L


Do you remember the manufactuer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> The other amazing appliance we had...also dated to about 1964...was a washer/dryer combo. It was made by Sears. It looked like a front-loading washer. You'd put your clothes in, turn it on, it would wash..then click...it would turn into a dryer. Amazing machine. Apparently Sears sold them during 1964-1965 then realized (duh)...they weren't selling two appliances, only one. So they discontinued it. The one we had lasted til 1988 or so...a good 25 years...until it finally had to be retired. A very sad day in Nicoll appliance history...
> 
> L


They have those all over the UK. There was one in the house we rented when we lived there. Our experience was that it didn't really work very well. IT was very small for one thing; held less than half what I would normally call a 'small' load. Wanna wash your jeans. You could do 2 pair at a time, if they were kids jeans. Probably only one pair if they were adult sized. With 3 people in the house, one of whom was a 10-13 year old boy, it just wasn't practical. Also, it took about 3 hours to do the wash and dry. Fortunately we also had an American washer and dryer. I only every really used the British one for 'hand washing' which it actually did a pretty good job on.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We were on TDY in England for a few days and the flat we were in had one, it didn't work very well either.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Do you remember the manufactuer?


Kenmore....Sears. I don't know who was making Sears' appliances back in 1964. Whirlpool?

L


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> They have those all over the UK. There was one in the house we rented when we lived there. Our experience was that it didn't really work very well. IT was very small for one thing; held less than half what I would normally call a 'small' load. Wanna wash your jeans. You could do 2 pair at a time, if they were kids jeans. Probably only one pair if they were adult sized. With 3 people in the house, one of whom was a 10-13 year old boy, it just wasn't practical. Also, it took about 3 hours to do the wash and dry. Fortunately we also had an American washer and dryer. I only every really used the British one for 'hand washing' which it actually did a pretty good job on.
> 
> Ann


This was a regular full-size front loader. It about 90 minutes from beginning to end. The washer ran for 30 minutes and the dryer for an hour. It worked great.

LG makes one and when we had to buy a new washer and dryer last fall, I actually looked at it. But it was expensive and got so-so ratings so in the end, I decided against it.

L


----------



## rla1996

Leslie said:


> The other amazing appliance we had...also dated to about 1964...was a washer/dryer combo. It was made by Sears. It looked like a front-loading washer. You'd put your clothes in, turn it on, it would wash..then click...it would turn into a dryer. Amazing machine. Apparently Sears sold them during 1964-1965 then realized (duh)...they weren't selling two appliances, only one. So they discontinued it. The one we had lasted til 1988 or so...a good 25 years...until it finally had to be retired. A very sad day in Nicoll appliance history...
> 
> L


Its funny you should mention that, a few months ago when we had to replace my washer and I asked my husband why we couldn't just have one machine that did both. I had no clue that they actually made them.


----------



## hazeldazel

Just discovered this thread and wow!  so many KA fans here!  I have my grandmother's KA from the mid 60's I think and it's still going strong.  Have all the attachments too which are a-w-e-s-o-m-e!!!  Somehow, though I never bought an extra bowl - what's wrong with me?  Gah, do you know how many times I wash that freakin' bowl at xmas time when I'm making 6 different types of xmas cookies plus some fruit cake?!?!  

Leslie, I saw your post about over-beating the cake - remember that with a KA you don't beat the batter as long as you do with a hand-mixer.  The KA is so much more efficient that it mixes things in less time.  If the directions say ~2 minutes with a hand-mixer, than I do about 30 seconds with the KA.  

Have you guys seen Alton Brown's KA?  It's so cool!  It looks like a dark gray nickel (rough matte finish?) with flames painted on.  *drool*


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> The other amazing appliance we had...also dated to about 1964...was a washer/dryer combo. It was made by Sears. It looked like a front-loading washer. You'd put your clothes in, turn it on, it would wash..then click...it would turn into a dryer. Amazing machine. Apparently Sears sold them during 1964-1965 then realized (duh)...they weren't selling two appliances, only one. So they discontinued it. The one we had lasted til 1988 or so...a good 25 years...until it finally had to be retired. A very sad day in Nicoll appliance history...
> 
> L


I had one when I lived in Scotland. It wasn't bad. I couldn't imagine having one of those now. Our washer and dryer are always running. I have supersize units right now and I still can't keep up.


----------



## Leslie

I bought another box of brownie mix and whipped it up and...the oven is really acting up. I am annoyed. I may need to get the repair guy here with his temperature gizmo to adjust the thermostat.

Sigh...it's always something.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

"So the brownies didn't turn out well?" she asked mournfully?

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> I bought another box of brownie mix and whipped it up and...the oven is really acting up. I am annoyed. I may need to get the repair guy here with his temperature gizmo to adjust the thermostat.
> 
> Sigh...it's always something.
> 
> L


You've been having trouble with the oven for a while now, haven't you? Shall we start a new thread to help pick your new stove? We recently got an unexpected financial blessing and DH has offered to replace my working as it should smooth surface electric range with a dual range gas top/electric oven and I am so tempted even though I don't NEED it. I really want the constant temperature of gas on the burners for canning and candy making even though I would only use it for that purpose a couple of times a year!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "So the brownies didn't turn out well?" she asked mournfully?
> 
> Betsy


The brownies turned out quite tasty but I ended up cooking them much longer than the recipe said.

The last batch I made, I baked at 350 and the bottoms were a little too brown for my taste. This time, the box said 325 for a nonstick or unshiny metal pan (which I had). But I think 325 in my oven was about 125 for cooking. After 25 minutes (when they looked like goo) I kicked the temp up to 375 and ended up cooking them for another 25 minutes (double the recommended time). Clearly, something is wrong.

@Chris: I don't really want a new stove....I like this one! I'd just like to fix the oven. Sigh....

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> @Chris: I don't really want a new stove....I like this one! I'd just like to fix the oven. Sigh....


Most likely you just need either a new thermostat or a new heating element. Either one would be fairly quick and uncomplicated to replace, unless they need a few extra days to order a part.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Leslie, I wanted to let you know of a cookbook I found at Sams Club, it is "KitchenAid Baking Companion" and was about $13.00.  I have skimmed through it and there are some very interesting recipes that look yummy.  Just thought you might want to check it out.


----------



## Leslie

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Leslie, I wanted to let you know of a cookbook I found at Sams Club, it is "KitchenAid Baking Companion" and was about $13.00. I have skimmed through it and there are some very interesting recipes that look yummy. Just thought you might want to check it out.


Oh, thank you! I'll keep my eye out for it.

L


----------



## Rice768

I am not too familiar with this KA mixer that you are talking can you add more details about this thing I am just  a little bit confused.,


----------



## Leslie

Rice768 said:


> I am not too familiar with this KA mixer that you are talking can you add more details about this thing I am just a little bit confused.,


Hi Rice,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congrats on your first post.

A KitchenAid mixer is a stand mixer (as opposed to a handheld one). They were first manufactured in the early 1950s and were unique because they have only one beater. The beater turns one way and the thing it is connected to turns the other, which makes for very efficient mixing/beating. KitchenAids are also know for being extremely durable. I just bought myself a new one. The one I was using before (and still have) was my grandmother's. My father bought it for her in 1953...that mixer is older than me! It still works but was showing its age which is why I splurged on a new one...which I am loving, by the way.

L


----------



## Leslie

For people who remember this thread....when my mother first saw my new KitchenAid mixer, she dissed it and complained about the color (yellow). For my wedding anniversary, she gave me a cookbook, "KitchenAid: Great Baking and More," which I figured was an olive branch in the KA wars. Then, yesterday, for my birthday, she gave me new curtains (valances) for the kitchen, in a very pretty blue, white, and YELLOW plaid. The old ones, which she had given to me for my birthday in 1995, were green and white. Anyway, now that I have curtains with yellow in them that match the mixer, I figure that is her second olive branch and she is sorry for dissing me about my new mixer. She even got my sister involved as she gave me yellow placemats with matching plaid napkins and potholders.

My daughter used the mixer yesterday -- twice! Once to mix up a birthday cake (chocolate with vanilla frosting) and second, to make mashed potatoes to go with steak au poivre for dinner. She discovered, sort of serendipitously, that the mixer makes great mashed potatoes so we've been eating them like mad the past few weeks (when we are not eating rice cooked in the rice cooker).

L


----------



## Anju 

Dat's nice  

Something good happened WOO HOO


----------



## Bren S.

I love,love, love my KA.I have the white one.
I've had it for about 5 years.
I waited to get the big one that I wanted.
I use mine about 3 times a week.
Love all the accessories too


----------



## Leslie

Sugar said:


> I love,love, love my KA.I have the white one.
> I've had it for about 5 years.
> I waited to get the big one that I wanted.
> I use mine about 3 times a week.
> Love all the accessories too


I had a white one...an antique. It was built in 1953. I think that might be the first year of KitchenAids. When I finally decided to replace it, I decided to bust loose and get a colored one and went with yellow. The way my mother carried on, you would have thought I was bludgeoning babies. Fortunately, she seems to have gotten over it.


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> I had a white one...an antique. It was built in 1953. I think that might be the first year of KitchenAids. When I finally decided to replace it, I decided to bust loose and get a colored one and went with yellow. The way my mother carried on, you would have thought I was bludgeoning babies. Fortunately, she seems to have gotten over it.


I've seen the yellow.I actually like the color  I think it is just hard for some people to get over the fact that KA's were white only for so many years.
I remember my Grandmother and my Aunts all having KA's.In fact I think my Aunts all still have their original ones,and the one Aunt has my Grandmother's.


----------



## Leslie

My children are already fighting over who will get the antique and who will get the new one. Frankly, I think that is why my daughter is making stuff in the new one so often...to impress me. The antique, however, is truly an antique and needs to be given to someone who will love and cherish it. Not sure my son falls into that category....

L


----------



## lynninva

Leslie, that is nice that your mom is offering an olive branch after she was disappointed when you bought the new mixer.  Based on how my mom reacts to things, I can definitely relate to her reaction.

I think it is funny about the kids jockeying for rights to the new mixer.  Even if you don't think your son will appreciate the antique, maybe he will have a life partner who will.

But I would tell them that the new one will also be an antique before they are able to take possession.


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> I think it is funny about the kids jockeying for rights to the new mixer. Even if you don't think your son will appreciate the antique, maybe he will have a life partner who will.


Or maybe he'll have a fiancee who puts it on her wedding gift list. I bought my niece a KA last year (pink!) as a wedding present. Of course, Lance announced a few months ago that he doesn't plan on getting married until he is 40. LOL



> But I would tell them that the new one will also be an antique before they are able to take possession.


Good suggestion!

L


----------



## Cindy416

I have 2 of them, one of which is about 33 years old, and the other is 4. The newer one is a Professional 6, which my husband bought me for Christmas. I couldn't/wouldn't do without my mixer and all of its wonderful attachments.  (There's a very good forum on the KitchenAid website, too.) Customer service for the KA products is great, and most of my small appliances are KA. I wasn't aware that Hobart had sold to someone, but it hasn't affected my feelings about the quality of the appliances.


----------



## Leslie

I haven't gotten any accessories yet. That will be something to start thinking about for Christmas.


----------



## Cindy416

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Leslie, I wanted to let you know of a cookbook I found at Sams Club, it is "KitchenAid Baking Companion" and was about $13.00. I have skimmed through it and there are some very interesting recipes that look yummy. Just thought you might want to check it out.


I bought several of these books, and gave them to my daughters, my great-niece, and, of course, myself. It's a really good one.


----------



## Bren S.

Ohhh a KitchenAid cookbook.I'll have to check into that


----------



## bookfiend

Well Leslie, I hope you really like yellow.   Most people buy appliances to match their kitchen,  I guess your family decided your kitchen needed to match your appliance.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

My Kitchenaid it currently dirty from the Pizza dough I finished 5 minutes ago.  It got dirty when my 4year old decided to 'help' as I was putting the flour in, and she cranked it to high.  **POOF** flour cloud everywhere.


----------



## Leslie

bookfiend said:


> Well Leslie, I hope you really like yellow.  Most people buy appliances to match their kitchen, I guess your family decided your kitchen needed to match your appliance.


I do like the yellow. I almost went with white (same color as the antique) and then said...whoa, I can live a little. LOL. Then I had to decide, what color is going to stand the test of time? I decided that yellow was bright and summery and good for my kitchen.

L


----------



## drenee

I thought of this thread, and Leslie's KA, over the weekend.  I was staying at my boyfriend's house and his sister wanted me to make zucchini bread.  I went looking around and found his mother's KA.  She died at the age of 80, I believe, so I'm thinking her mixer has been around for a few years.  It worked perfect.  Now I'm trying to talk him into buying more accessories.  
Maybe I just need to bring it home.  I think I appreciate it more than he does.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I thought of this thread, and Leslie's KA, over the weekend. I was staying at my boyfriend's house and his sister wanted me to make zucchini bread. I went looking around and found his mother's KA. She died at the age of 80, I believe, so I'm thinking her mixer has been around for a few years. It worked perfect. Now I'm trying to talk him into buying more accessories.
> Maybe I just need to bring it home. I think I appreciate it more than he does.
> deb


Deb, what does it look like?

Here's a really old one, the first ever KitchenAid mixer:










Wow, anyone here live near Greenville, Ohio? Apparently you can go on a tour of the factory and see the mixers being made! That's the sort of thing I love to do...LOL

http://www.kitchenaid.com/flash.cmd?/#/page/inside-kitchenaid-experience-center


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know. . .the interesting thing is that they've not changed the bowl or the beater since. . . . .I guess when you get something good you stick with it.


----------



## drenee

It looks like the newer models.  It's white.  I would guess the age at something more than 50 years.  I asked both of his sisters and they always remember having it around, and they believe she had it before they were born.  
deb


----------



## drenee

I used a KA yesterday to make 24 mini loaves of zucchini bread.   It made the task so much easier.  My mom has my grandmother's KA.  I think I'm going to have to "sneak" it out of her house.  She doesn't cook.   
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> I used a KA yesterday to make 24 mini loaves of zucchini bread. It made the task so much easier. My mom has my grandmother's KA. I think I'm going to have to "sneak" it out of her house. She doesn't cook.
> deb


As her if you can borrow it and then don't return it!!! LOL


----------



## drenee

Then she would know it was missing.  She never cooks, so I'm betting she won't even realize it's gone for quite a while.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

So you're planning a  mixerknapping without the ransom.


----------



## drenee

shhh...


----------



## Leslie

mixerknapping...LOL

L


----------



## Anju 

Promise we won't tell - however, you have to share something yummy


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> Promise we won't tell - however, you have to share something yummy


The 24 mini loaves of zucchini bread sound pretty good!


----------



## drenee

They did turn out really good.  I have to say it's not my recipe.  And it uses crushed pineapple.  You can't taste pineapple, but it make the bread more moist than other zucchini breads I've made in the past.  
deb


----------



## rla1996

my DH cringes whenever I say i'm going to make cookies.  I ALWAYS use the KitchenAid and ALWAYS make atleast 2 different kinds of cookies.  The problem is that I automatically double the recipes then I also like to play with the recipes as I go along.  This means TONS of cookies get made in many different forms, and its just him and I at home...  If i sound the alarm my family will come and take most of them-as I'm the only one that makes homemade anymore, but the ones that are left seem to hang around F-o-r-e-v-e-r.  Without all the "kids" (teens who have since grown up) over they just don't get eaten.  I always say that I'm only gonna make a few but it ALWAYS turns out this way.  Maybe its because I like making cookies, it relaxes me and I find it entertaining when I'm bored.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Cowgirl

rla1996...yep...I love to bake also but it's just the 2 of us now.  I freeze a lot of what I make or when we are invited to dinner somewhere I always say I'll bring dessert and then bake my heart out.  Couldn't do it without my KitchenAid cobalt blueMixer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I totally don't have that problem:  if I decide to bake, whatever I bake is gone in a couple of days. . .even if it is just the two of us.  

It's healthier for us if I don't decide to bake very often. . . . .


----------



## Anju 

I'm with Ann, try to not bake because it does not stay around other than in our tummies.  I try to take whatever I have left over to the neighbors, church, meetings, give to the garbage men, gardener, out of the house!  (key word here is TRY)


----------



## Susan in VA

I wish I could bake more often!! I don't need the calories, DD doesn't need to fill up on sugar, her dad really doesn't need the calories either, and my parents (who live five minutes away) aren't much for sweet stuff.

This is why large offices are great; you can bake cookies and keep a few (or bake a cake and just eat two slices) and then take the rest in to work in the morning, and by lunchtime it's gone. But I currently don't have one of those. 

I bake for everyone else's parties and special events. And I bake bread. But what I'd really like is to do what my grandmother did -- she baked something _every _Sunday, and everyone would be over in the afternoon for coffee and cake or pastries.


----------



## Cindy416

I love to bake (and to cook), and never have any trouble finding someone to take extras. My brother-in-law is the major recipients of extra food, since my sister passed away nearly two years ago.

Have any of you seen the new anniversary (60th, I think) KitchenAid mixer with the glass bowl? It's beautiful!!!  (I know. I don't need it, and won't get it, but a girl can look, can't she??)  Besides, I'm too busy playing with my new 1000 watt Cuisinart Elite food processor. (It's unbelievable!)


----------



## rla1996

Cindy416 said:


> Have any of you seen the new anniversary (60th, I think) KitchenAid mixer with the glass bowl? It's beautiful!!! (I know. I don't need it, and won't get it, but a girl can look, can't she??)


where do i find pictures of this thing? Not that I can justify a new one, but I'd like to look too.


----------



## Jaasy

Is this it?...



I want one! It should be released by now...


----------



## Cowgirl

I wonder if you can just buy the glass bowl?  I want one!


----------



## rla1996

oooooohhhhh pretty... I want one of those bowls.


----------



## Cowgirl

I googled the glass bowl and can't find it for sale...but KitchenAid is celebrating their 90th anniversary!


----------



## Leslie

I have a glass bowl on my antique mixer, plus an aluminum one and a stainless steel one. The shape is different, though, More "V" shaped, not as round. 

One of these days I should haul it out and take a few pictures. It really is a collector's item, I think (but no, I am not parting with it).

L


----------



## Cindy416

Jaasy said:


> Is this it?...
> 
> 
> 
> I want one! It should be released by now...


That's it. And it's their 90th anniversary rather than their 60th. Wish I could lose 30 years that easily!

As Clark Griswold's dad said in "Christmas Vacation," "It's a beaut, Clark!" 

As for your antique mixer, Leslie, I'd love to see photos of it.


----------



## Leslie

This website has some before and after pictures of a 1919 KitchenAid mixer that was restored.

http://www.decodan.com/h5.htm

I'd like to find a timeline of mixers and what they looked like over the years.

L


----------



## frojazz

There are some pics and timelines on this website. Looks like a KitchenAid forum. I didn't realize there were so many design changes over the years.


----------



## Leslie

frojazz said:


> There are some pics and timelines on this website. Looks like a KitchenAid forum. I didn't realize there were so many design changes over the years.


Interesting timeline. Thanks for digging that up! This is what my antique looks like, which apparently is the 1950-1954 model. Mine might be older than I realized...I've alwways said 1953, but it might be 1950.










I have only one beater (which is all it came with) and three bowls. I'll take some pictures later on, when I have a minute to fool around.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Wow, I feel old. I was born in 1950, but I look a lot younger than that mixer. Whew!

The link that was posted is, indeed, a KA forum. It's a pretty good one, at that. (Since joining this one in early May, none of the other boards that I visit hold a candle to this.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So I went and looked to see if I could find my mother's mixer and realized she must have had a Sunbeam. Looked like this:









Still, it worked great from 1956 or so when she got it until it finally gave up the ghost sometime in the '80's. It was promptly replaced with an updated model because all of the attachments still worked -- and they fit the new one! How cool is that?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I think my Mom had that mixer too!  Except in white.  The bowl looks SO familiar!
I should use my KitchenAid more....  it's white too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now that you mention it. . . .Mom's might have been white too.  I vividly remember the beaters -- which we got to lick when she was making frosting. . .though we'd try to sneak it for brownies and cookies, but she'd been a biochemist and wasn't about to let us eat raw eggs even if they were beaten to within an inch of their lives!  The top handle could be pushed down so you could attach a meat grinder, and the speed control is the large black bit at the back. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah the good old Sunbeam mixmaster.
My mom had one of those.

Couldn't afford the KA, I think.

But mom always baked when she had time.


----------



## Cowgirl

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah the good old Sunbeam mixmaster.
> My mom had one of those.
> 
> Couldn't afford the KA, I think.
> 
> But mom always baked when she had time.


Yep ... that was the one my Mom had. Only she baked every day. We had homemade dessert every night and leftovers for our lunches. Thank God for her wonderful desserts because she was and is the world's worse cook! Love yah MOM.


----------



## Leslie

We were always a KitchenAid family so I never paid any attention to Sunbeam Mixmasters (although I do recall some friends whose moms had them on their counters), but for those here who have fond memories of the Sunbeams in their past, I found a loving tribute at this history site:

http://www.angelfire.com/home/flexibleshaft/index.html

Lots of pictures, too!

L


----------



## Cowgirl

Leslie said:


> We were always a KitchenAid family so I never paid any attention to Sunbeam Mixmasters (although I do recall some friends whose moms had them on their counters), but for those here who have fond memories of the Sunbeams in their past, I found a loving tribute at this history site:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/home/flexibleshaft/index.html
> Lots of pictures, too!
> 
> L


I think that wallpaper was the exact wallpaper we had in our kitchen...Maybe you got a free roll with every Mixmaster you purchased. I also had a sunbeam mixmaster when I got married but after 30 years it died. That's when I replaced it with my KitchenAid. By the way if you don't have the KitchenAid hand held mixer you need to get it. I use it more than the big one.


----------



## Leslie

Cowgirl said:


> I think that wallpaper was the exact wallpaper we had in our kitchen...Maybe you got a free roll with every Mixmaster you purchased. I also had a sunbeam mixmaster when I got married but after 30 years it died. That's when I replaced it with my KitchenAid. By the way if you don't have the KitchenAid hand held mixer you need to get it. I use it more than the big one.


I actually have a Cuisinart handheld mixer, which works fine when I use it (which is not very often. I think it is just as easy to use the big one).

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I actually have a Cuisinart handheld mixer, which works fine when I use it (which is not very often. I think it is just as easy to use the big one).
> 
> L


I started out in 1972 with a yellow or gold Sunbeam mixer with dark brown trim. A year or so after my husband and I got married and I started cooking for our hired man in addition to my family, I got my first lift-type KA mixer. Five years ago, my husband bought me a Professional 6 to replace my old one, which was starting to make odd noises. (I still have it and can use it in a pinch.) I also have a KitchenAid hand mixer, and there are times that I use it because it suits the purpose that I have in mind. I use my stand mixer and food processor much more frequently than the hand mixer, though.


----------



## rla1996

In my house its a known fact that the hand mixer belongs to my husband as he's the only one in the house who uses it.  If he didn't we probably wouldn't keep it around.  I ALWAYS use the KitchenAid.


----------



## KindleMom

I don't own a handmixer.  I can't think of a time I've needed one when my KA didn't do the job.  It's so easy to stick the bowl and paddle in the dishwasher.  

Yesterday we celebrated a birthday at our house.  I used the KA three times - for the cake, frosting and mixing the ice cream for the Cuisinart ice cream maker.  

I keep thinking I need a new KA because mine does sound different than it used to, but it keeps marching on.  And it's one of the few things of my mom's that I have.  That, her aebleskiver pan and her wedding ring.  I get to think of her everytime I use her KA - which is a lot!


----------



## Jaasy

My table mixer is a GE but now I'm on the hunt for that new anniversary glass bowl'd KitchenAid


----------



## BTackitt

Currently Williams Sonoma has exclusive rights to sell the 90th Anniv. model. $349
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/sku164111/index.cfm?pkey=xsrd0m1%7C16%7C%7C%7C0%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7Ckitchenaid%20mixer&cm%5Fsrc=SCH
From what I was reading, sometime between Sept & Dec, you may be able to find it elsewhere, but the glass bowl will not be on sale seperately until after the new year.


----------



## Leslie

Ack, I should have waited! A 90th anniversary model...wow. 

Oh well, I do have a KA with a glass bowl so I'll just pull out the antique if I want to see the planetary mixing action. LOL

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Ack, I should have waited! A 90th anniversary model...wow.
> 
> Oh well, I do have a KA with a glass bowl so I'll just pull out the antique is I want to see the planetary mixing action. LOL
> 
> L


That's always my luck, Leslie. As soon as I make an investment in something for the kitchen, a new and more fantastic model is unveiled. (Luckily, with my recent food processor purchase, I discovered the big one just before ordering a smaller one.)

I saw the new KA anniversary mixer in person, and it's absolutely beautiful! (I know I already said that earlier, but it IS gorgeous!)


----------



## Leslie

You know, I sometimes wonder about us...waxing rhapsodic over a KitchenAid mixer, calling it gorgeous...

You know what would be really gorgeous? Hugh Jackman whipping up a batch of cookies in that 90th anniversary KA mixer....wearing nothing but an apron.  

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now, Leslie. . . .this is a family board. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, Leslie. . . .this is a family board. . . . .


He's baking cookies, Ann! What could be more family than that?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> He's baking cookies, Ann! What could be more family than that?


LOL!


----------



## ladyknight33

Yes chocolate chip cookies. What could be more wholesome than that?


----------



## Anju 

my goodness gracious


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> You know, I sometimes wonder about us...waxing rhapsodic over a KitchenAid mixer, calling it gorgeous...
> 
> You know what would be really gorgeous? Hugh Jackman whipping up a batch of cookies in that 90th anniversary KA mixer....wearing nothing but an apron.
> 
> L


Yes, indeed, Leslie! (Have you seen the video of Mike Rowe cooking with the naked chef? All they are wearing are aprons. It was a locally produced tv show that he was doing, and ended up being the precursor to "Dirty Jobs." Mike Rowe isn't Hugh Jackman, but he's pretty hot (and has a great voice!)


----------



## Jaasy

I want a batch of dem cookies!


----------



## BTackitt

this IS a family board.. She had him wearing clothes.... well, an apron Does count as clothing right?


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> this IS a family board.. She had him wearing clothes.... well, an apron Does count as clothing right?


Sure seems like clothing to ME!


----------



## geoffthomas

Now I think it would more befit a family board if it were Catherine Zeta-Jones in that apron.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Now I think it would more befit a family board if it were Catherine Zeta-Jones in that apron.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Let's see, Geoff...Are you thinking along the lines of "baseball, mom, and apple pie a batch of cookies" when you mention Catherine Zeta-Jones in conjunction with a family board?


----------



## geoffthomas

sure. absolutely. right idea. apple pie. the flag. cookies. things. 

Yeah what you said.


----------



## drenee

Mike Rowe could just read the recipe to me and I'd be happy.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> Mike Rowe could just read the recipe to me and I'd be happy.
> deb


Me, too, deb. Be sure to go to You Tube and search for clips of Mike Rowe if you haven't done that. There are clips way back when he was with QVC, as well as the Naked Chef clip and lots of Dirty Jobs clips. His website is great, as well.


----------



## Cindy416

Deb, I meant to ask if you knew that he used to be a baritone with the Baltimore Opera? There are some clips in which he sings, but most are just snippets of things. There's one, however, in which he sings parts of Broadway show tunes. It's great!


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Now I think it would more befit a family board if it were Catherine Zeta-Jones in that apron.
> 
> Just sayin.....


It being a family board and all, this is as close as I can come to your wish, Geoff.


----------



## Leslie

Because I have a little bit of everything in my photobucket, how about this?


----------



## frojazz

^^I need to watch that movie again.  So good...love the Cell Block Tango!


----------



## Leslie

This has nothing to do with KA mixers, but heck, it's my thread! LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

How long before this thread gets merged with the Hugh thread?


----------



## Susan in VA

And doesn't anyone else here have an Oster?  Vintage 1982?


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

I posted this in a couple of other threads but I thought I would share it here, too -- why? Well guess what? A candle apple red, ninetieth anniversary KitchenAid mixer features prominently in the story! So, fellow KA fanatics, I wanted to let you know what I was up to...LOL

Ed Patterson has inspired me.

I originally wrote _Taming Groomzilla_ to enter into a contest from All Romance eBooks. The money raised from the contest (if I got selected) would go to the American Heart Association.

Ed suggested thinking a little bit more locally and perhaps not bothering with the contest. In his words, the book was SOOOOO good that it deserved to be out sooner than next February. (Thanks, Ed.)

I mulled that for a little while and then had one of those Duh! (dope slap!) moments. While I have nothing against the American Heart Association, we have a much bigger fight here in Maine: protecting our law for same-sex marriage. The law was passed on May 6 and signed immediately by the Governor; however, the opposition has been busy gathering signatures for a referendum on the ballot to repeal the law. I have no doubt that the issue will be on the ballot but I hope a well informed and intelligent electorate will vote the repeal down.

Which is where I come in with my story. I have decided to publish this through my imprint, Bristlecone Pine Press, and get it out ASAP. I will be donating a portion of the proceeds to Maine Freedom to Marry and EqualityMaine in order to help the fight to keep same-sex marriage legal in Maine. I'm really excited about this!

Here's the synopsis:

Joel Harfner and Luke Townsend, lovers for two years, have just bought their first home together. In a moment of domestic impetuosity, Joel proposes to Luke, who says yes. Then, to Joel's surprise, Luke says he wants a wedding with "all the bells and whistles." Joel, who never expected to be married, suddenly finds himself in the midst of planning a full-scale destination event. _Taming Groomzilla_ tells the story of how Joel and Luke navigate the tribulations of the six months from "Will you marry me?" to "I do." And while they do seal their union, complete with a kiss, there is more than one twist and turn in store to complicate their journey and keep the reader hilariously entertained.

I'll keep everyone posted on publication details.

L


----------



## Leslie

Okay, KitchenAid friends...the book is live at Amazon. The description hasn't shown up yet, but it will, eventually. Meanwhile, here's a link.



L


----------



## bookfiend

Wow Leslie, good for you.  I'm sure the book is great, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Leslie

bookfiend said:


> Wow Leslie, good for you. I'm sure the book is great, looking forward to reading it.


Thanks, Bookfriend! Let me know what you think of it when when you finish...I hope you love it and tell all your friends. 

Right now it is the top rated book in Romantic Comedy at All Romance eBooks. 

L


----------



## Anju 

WOOOOO WOOOOOO WOOOOO

CONGRATS!


----------



## Becks

I'm contemplating the same color yellow kitchenaid. I really love the color online, but haven't seen it in person. My practical side is telling me to go with a more neutral color though.Then my 'upgrade! upgrade!" side wonders if I should go up to the Pro version but the colors I like aren't available.

But I think the color would go perfectly with some new kitchenware we just bought and plan to use when we move into our new home in the next year. The cream color in the pictures is a little more yellowy in person. The green apple color was also a thought. 









Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Anju 

I'd get the yellow - but then that's just me.


----------



## Leslie

I am very happy with my yellow one, too.

Joel and Luke like their candy apple red, 90th anniversary KA mixer. Who are Joel and Luke? Well, you'll have to read the story!











Money raised from the sale of this book goes to a good cause: *Protect Maine Equality*!

L


----------



## Leslie

So, have I lost my mind? Please tell me if I have lost my mind...(LOL)...

I have one sister. For Christmas, I usually buy her a present, my niece a present, and then "a family" present. I don't specifically buy my brother in law a present because: 1) I tried for years and he was very disdainful of anything I bought and 2) I learned things from 1). So, instead, I buy a family present and figure he enjoys whatever the family gets. Mostly, I think he doesn't give a s***.

So the family present is usually an appliance or kitchen item of some sort. I have bought, over the years: 1) a beautiful Rowenta iron; 2) a Cinderella waffle iron (that was a big hit); and 3) various All Clad pans (my sister likes All Clad).

When we were talking on the phone the other day, I asked her what she wanted for the family present and she didn't know immediately. That's not unusual, I usually figure it out. So, in my figuring, I just bought her...

A CANDY APPLE RED, 90TH ANNIVERSARY KITCHEN AID MIXER!!!!

Have I lost my mind?

She doesn't have a mixer and frankly, I have been coveting the red one since it came out (just weeks after I bought my yellow one!). This way I figure it is in the family. And while I could have given her the real antique (my grandma's 1953 model), I wanted to hold on to that one. So, I sprang for the real deal. But I am wondering, am I nuts?

You tell me...I was crazy, I shouldn't be so generous, or I am the nicest sister in the world. Bring it on everyone...

L


----------



## Susan in VA

<schemes how to become Leslie's long-lost second sister...>


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> <schemes how to become Leslie's long-lost second sister...>


Hahahaha, what appliance do you want? I love buying appliances, both large and small....


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Hahahaha, what appliance do you want? I love buying appliances, both large and small....


Me too, or at least I used to, but I can't even fit my existing ones on my kitchen counter... 

My 1982 Oster is still going strong, but when it finally dies, I know what I want!


----------



## lynninva

I think you are being very generous & are a wonderful sister!  

My SIL wanted a red KA mixer a couple of years ago.  She told my DB that she wanted a kitten or the mixer for Christmas - she got the mixer.


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> I think you are being very generous & are a wonderful sister!
> 
> My SIL wanted a red KA mixer a couple of years ago. She told my DB that she wanted a kitten or the mixer for Christmas - she got the mixer.


Thank you, Lynn.

This is the limited edition one with the glass bowl. I am going to be so jealous! I might have to go and drool over it. LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> This is the limited edition one with the glass bowl. I am going to be so jealous! I might have to go and drool over it. LOL


Maybe you'll have an opportunity to go housesit or something... and bake a lot while you're there.


----------



## drenee

Wow, Leslie, that's wonderful of you.  
A waffle maker, a KA.  I'm thinking next year needs to be a rice cooker.  
Oh yeah, if you're auditioning for sisters, please save me a time spot. I think
I could beat the competition.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I think I could beat the competition.


Them's fightin' words....


----------



## drenee

Susan, I think the prize is worth fighting over. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  So why can't she have TWO more long-lost sisters?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Leslie, ok, you're just a little crazy, but in a very nice sort of way!  And buying your sister such a quality item, that must make you feel good.  And the red one is beautiful.  You will enjoy seeing it at your sister's every time you visit!  Well done!
And if you get many more long lost sisters, I'll be buying KA stock!


----------



## JeanneB

I was going to get my son and his fiance' a Kitchen Aide for Christmas, but after all the comments I opted for a Cuisinart Food Processor.  I'll get her the Kitchen Aide for her shower.


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! So why can't she have TWO more long-lost sisters?


Okay, that's a good idea. I'm a big wuss anyway. I never win a verbal fight, and hopefully 
not stupid enough to get into a physical fight. 
Leslie, you can start the adoption any time that's convenient for you.
deb


----------



## Leslie

JeanneB said:


> I was going to get my son and his fiance' a Kitchen Aide for Christmas, but after all the comments I opted for a Cuisinart Food Processor. I'll get her the Kitchen Aide for her shower.


That's a nice idea. But if you want the candy apple red one, you might want to buy it now and save it, since it will only be available for a limited time. Not sure how long "limited" is. Maybe a year? I think it came out around last May. We could find out exactly just by going through this thread since it was Cindy (I believe) who told us all about it, just a few weeks after I bought my yellow one.

L


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Okay, that's a good idea. I'm a big wuss anyway. I never win a verbal fight, and hopefully
> not stupid enough to get into a physical fight.
> Leslie, you can start the adoption any time that's convenient for you.
> deb


Right-o, I'll head down to the courthouse tomorrow...

L


----------



## drenee

Hmmm, Leslie, that sounded a bit sarcastic...

deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Hmmm, Leslie, that sounded a bit sarcastic...
> 
> deb


Oh, I didn't mean it to be! But you have to remember, I have always been the big sister and have a tendency to be bossy....LOL


----------



## drenee

I'm kidding you.  I really am.  I am so sorry.  I am the big sister also, but my sister has always bossed me around.  And I've always listened.  My best friend is the baby of 3 sisters, and a month 2 months younger than myself, yet she still manages to boss me around.  I'm okay with being bossed.  
I should have put some kind of a smiley on my post, but I've been trying to pack and get things ready for the week and for my procedure tomorrow. 

Again, I'm sorry.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I'm kidding you. I really am. I am so sorry. I am the big sister also, but my sister has always bossed me around. And I've always listened. My best friend is the baby of 3 sisters, and a month 2 months younger than myself, yet she still manages to boss me around. I'm okay with being bossed.
> I should have put some kind of a smiley on my post, but I've been trying to pack and get things ready for the week and for my procedure tomorrow.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry.
> deb


Deb, no need to apologize! I understand, really, I do. You can be an adopted sister, with or without the courthouse. Susan, too. Of course, you really, really need to suck up to me for KitchenAid mixers...LOL. Unless you catch me in a moment of weakness, that is, which is what I think happened last night for my real sister. I sure hope she appreciates the mixer that is winging her way to her! I even paid $3.99 for the one day shipping...

L


----------



## drenee

Sisters are very special.  I've always been jealous of my best friend and her sisters.  I have a sister, but she's 7 years younger and spent so much time in the hospital that we never got the opportunity to bond as sisters.  She often looks 
at me like more of a mom.  Her mental capacity is such that we don't "share" like other sisters.  So I would say your
sister is a very lucky woman to have you for her sibling.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Sisters are very special. I've always been jealous of my best friend and her sisters. I have a sister, but she's 7 years younger and spent so much time in the hospital that we never got the opportunity to bond as sisters. She often looks
> at me like more of a mom. Her mental capacity is such that we don't "share" like other sisters. So I would say your
> sister is a very lucky woman to have you for her sibling.
> deb


Oh, Deb, now you have me crying... Your sister is special and lucky to have you, and she knows it. My sister too...

Now I need to go read some smut to get me off this crying jag. I wonder if I can buy a glass bowl for my KA mixer. Anyone want to research that?

L


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie.  I didn't mean to make you cry.

I'm going to tell my aunt about your quest for a glass KA bowl.  She has 3 or 4 KA and is always
looking around for another one.  I'll tell her to keep her eyes open for you.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Do bowls for a Kitchen Aid have to have some sort of rim or lip on the base, like the ones for my Oster?  Or  is it just that the base has to have a certain diameter?


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Do bowls for a Kitchen Aid have to have some sort of rim or lip on the base, like the ones for my Oster? Or is it just that the base has to have a certain diameter?


On the model I have, the base is a screw-in type attachment, so the bowl does have a ridge on it that screws in (does that make any sense at all? It's early...). I know there is a different model KA where the lifts up (as opposed to the head tilting down). Not sure what the base on that one looks like since I've only seen pictures, never in person.

L


----------



## Anju 

How lucky your sister is Leslie - AND Candy Apple Red - maybe if she doesn't bake a lot she'll swap out  

My sister got mad at me years ago and would not speak to me for over 20 years!  No one in the family could figure out her problem, we now have a delicate relationship.  She lived in another state but it still hurt, a lot.  I lost the growing up of my niece and nephews and bonding with them, so basically I have no close family other than my DH (  his family does not understand his weird, sarcastic, brilliant, funny and wonderful wife   (and probably don't know what a KA is either   )


----------



## Leslie

Hey Cobbie,

Welcome to the world of KitchenAid fanatics. We're a fun and friendly bunch!

I got a notice a few hours ago that my sister's KA is on the way to her, to be delivered tomorrow by FedEx. Maybe I should send her a message and let her know a package is arriving, in case someone needs to be there to sign for it...

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> On the model I have, the base is a screw-in type attachment, so the bowl does have a ridge on it that screws in (does that make any sense at all? It's early...). I know there is a different model KA where the lifts up (as opposed to the head tilting down). Not sure what the base on that one looks like since I've only seen pictures, never in person.
> 
> L


Uh... no... it doesn't make much sense just from that... but I have to go to the mall sometime this week and I go through Macy's so I'll take a look at one of these... you know, just so I can check out the technical details...


----------



## Cindy416

I think a message letting her know that someone needs to be there is a great idea. By the way, I lost my sister 2 years ago, so if you ever find yourself in need of another sister, let me know!  (You are a wonderful sister, and your sister is fortunate to have you in her life!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Folks. . . . .there's a Big Giveaway on Facebook featuring a Kitchen aid. . . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks. . . . .there's a Big Giveaway on Facebook featuring a Kitchen aid. . . . . .


Seriously? Where?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

you're my friend. . . . .i just entered and 'published'. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> you're my friend. . . . .i just entered and 'published'. . . . .


Thank you. Facebook is acting up for me and not letting me enter. Plus, I can't play Wordscraper with my friend Natali. Ack!


----------



## mlewis78

I was just going to post about the facebook kitchen aid giveaway.  I found it on my home page through Noggin's post.  It appears to be a red one, but when you go to the contest page they have a silver one in a picture.


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> It appears to be a red one, but when you go to the contest page they have a silver one in a picture.


Sounds like a job for DecalGirl!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kitchen Aid is Kitchen Aid -- I wouldn't mind what color I got! . . . .I saw some really . . . . unusual. . . . .colors on the ones they had at the Marine Corps Exchange here.  One was chartreuse, and one was kind of mint green. . . . .very. . . . .  .different. . . . .totally retro!


----------



## scott_audio

I'm ordering the $299 special from Black Friday sale on Amazon, in black... I can't wait to get it - I'm thinking homemade marshmallows dunked in dark chocolate will be my first recipe

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&node=384082011


----------



## cheerio

I just saw all kinds of kitchen stuff on Amazon for their black friday week or whatever they are calling it


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Today I ordered the anniversary edition. I can already smell the pumpkin bread baking. So excited!


Congratulations! Keep us posted.

L


----------



## Cindy416

scott_audio said:


> I'm ordering the $299 special from Black Friday sale on Amazon, in black... I can't wait to get it - I'm thinking homemade marshmallows dunked in dark chocolate will be my first recipe
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&node=384082011


Yum! My mother and I used to make homemade marshmallows every year. May have to make some this year, as they sound delicious! (We also made homemade gumdrops every year, but those don't require the KA.)


----------



## Leslie

Report on the candy apple red, Kitchen Aid mixer...

*IT'S A HIT!!*

It arrived yesterday. My niece carried the box in (my sister was at work) and said that she thought it was a fancy coffee maker. But as we all know, it wasn't. My sister is THRILLED. She has always wanted a Kitchen Aid but would never splurge on on for herself. So, now she has one.

She says it is beautiful. She loves the glass bowl. I suggested she buy a second bowl for herself (as someone here suggested to me). It really does make using it so much easier. The dough hook and standard mixer attachment (not whisk) are metal, not coated white like mine, and you can't put them in the dishwasher. That seems to be the only negative but as I said, they are easy enough to wash by hand.

She is going to make pie crust to christen it.

I told her that we are all set for Christmas for the next 20 years. We can just give each other attachments for our KAs. My niece already has her eye on the pasta maker. LOL.

I asked for pictures!

L


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Ummmm, homemade marshmallows? Are they hard to make? Where's the recipe? (Chocolate dipping sauce?) <drooling>


----------



## scott_audio

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Ummmm, homemade marshmallows? Are they hard to make? Where's the recipe? (Chocolate dipping sauce?) <drooling>


no, not at all difficult, not with a good mixer, I'll see if I can find my recipe and post it


----------



## scott_audio

scott_audio said:


> no, not at all difficult, not with a good mixer, I'll see if I can find my recipe and post it


I'll use AB's recipe - it looks very close to what I had in my recipe file that has mysteriously disappeared.

Use a candy therm to get the temp right and be really careful when pouring into a running mixer :| I'd feel terrible if I encouraged someone to make marshmallows and they got burned - it WILL splatter a bit and leave a scar if it gets on you.

edit: oh, and use really good vanilla


----------



## Cindy416

I've tried to reply to your "It's a hit!" post twice, Leslie, when using the Quote button, but my post doesn't show up.  Will try one more time w/o the quote.

I knew your sister would love the mixer. I fell in love with it last summer when I first saw it in a Williams-Sonoma store. What a beautiful combination of red steel and glass! Since I already have a 6 yr. old KA, and a nearly worn-out 32 yr. old one that's in retirement in its box, I probably don't need another one (yet). You're a great sister for being so generous to your sister. I'm sure she'll treasure her KA for a long time.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Cindy!

My sister sounded excited and since she is one of these "cool as a cucumber" type people, getting her to sound excited is an accomplishment. LOL.

She had a nice story to tell me. She had a friend, Kathy, visiting for the weekend. Kathy's sister gave her a KA mixer a few years ago and Kathy said it was one of the nicest gifts she ever received. She said to Jessica that it "completely changed her relationship to baking." Jessica never imagined that 4 days later, she'd be receiving a beautiful candy apple red KA from her own sister!  I have to wonder if Kathy was making her comment at my same moment of impetuosity for ordering the mixer (Sat eve at 6 pm). I believe that things happen like that...

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Cindy!
> 
> My sister sounded excited and since she is one of these "cool as a cucumber" type people, getting her to sound excited is an accomplishment. LOL.
> 
> She had a nice story to tell me. She had a friend, Kathy, visiting for the weekend. Kathy's sister gave her a KA mixer a few years ago and Kathy said it was one of the nicest gifts she ever received. She said to Jessica that it "completely changed her relationship to baking." Jessica never imagined that 4 days later, she'd be receiving a beautiful candy apple red KA from her own sister! I have to wonder if Kathy was making her comment at my same moment of impetuosity for ordering the mixer (Sat eve at 6 pm). I believe that things happen like that...
> 
> L


I believe that things happen like that, too. I know that my daughters and my wonderful sister (who passed away 2 years ago) have been doing things like that for years. Slightly different, but along those same lines, was the time, years ago, when my daughter (MeganW) and I set up email accounts at the same time, within minutes of each other, but without the other's knowledge that we were going to open new accounts. Both of ours were versions of our names and ended with 416. (We each chose 416 for different reasons.) It never stops with us.

I know what you mean about finding a way to make someone who's cool as a cucumber actually seem excited. I've had that challenge a number of times in my life. It's well worth it, though, when you give a gift that brings about that reaction in someone.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Leslie,
I think it's Karma.  Good Karma..................


----------



## Leslie

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Leslie,
> I think it's Karma. Good Karma..................


Yes, I think so too...

L


----------



## Leslie

This recipe is also on the Thanksgiving thread. I made good use of my mixer when I made these potatoes:

*Party Potatoes *

for 5 or 6 people

2 lbs russet potatoes (5-6 potatoes)
6 oz cream cheese
3/4 cup sour cream
kosher salt
white pepper
chopped chives (be generous)
2 Tbsp butter, divided

1. Take a 2 qt. casserole dish and spray with Pam (or grease with butter). Set aside.
2. Peel potatoes and quarter.
3. Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add potatoes and cook til tender (took me about 20 minutes).
4. Drain potatoes and toss into the bowl of a Kitchen Aid mixer (or just a large bowl). Mash until smoothish.
5. Add cream cheese, sour cream, salt, pepper, 1 Tbsp butter. Continue to mix until smooth.
6. Mix in chives by hand (don't use the mixer). When well mixed, turn everything into the prepared casserole dish.
7. Dot with remaining 1 tbsp. butter

Can stop at this point. Cover and reserve.

When dinner is looming....uncover and bake, 30-45 minutes at 350 degrees. Serve. Enjoy.


----------



## lynninva

Leslie, that is essentially the recipe that I used for potatoes today (except I didn't have the chives on hand).  I do the 'make ahead' version:  fixed the potatoes yesterday, refrigerated in crock pot (covered with plastic wrap), then heated on low for 3 hours today.  Except I did not have the luxury of a KA mixer - had to use a portable one.  

I love not having to fix the potatoes while trying to juggle the completion times of everything else.  My kids want lots of side dishes, so  I often have difficulty fitting various casserole dishes in the oven with the turkey.


----------



## Leslie

Everything came out great and I was glad to have the KitchenAid! 

Doing the potatoes in a crockpot. That's an interesting idea.

We deep fry the turkey, so lots of room in the oven, plus I have a double over range, which is nice.

L


----------



## MeganW

In case anyone is interested, I'm upgrading to a 6 qt. KitchenAid mixer and am selling my beautiful black 5 qt. KitchenAid Artisan stand mixer (excellent condition) on the Buy, Trade, etc., forum here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16098.0.html. It includes a BeaterBlade as well as all a flat beater, dough hook, wire whip, one-piece pouring shield, and instruction manual/recipe guide. I'm asking $200 plus $10 shipping, and would love to send it to a good owner for Christmas!

Megan


----------



## Leslie

MeganW said:


> In case anyone is interested, I'm upgrading to a 6 qt. KitchenAid mixer and am selling my beautiful black 5 qt. KitchenAid Artisan stand mixer (excellent condition) on the Buy, Trade, etc., forum here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16098.0.html. It includes a BeaterBlade as well as all a flat beater, dough hook, wire whip, one-piece pouring shield, and instruction manual/recipe guide. I'm asking $200 plus $10 shipping, and would love to send it to a good owner for Christmas!
> 
> Megan


Wow, someone will get a great deal!

Megan, tell me, is the beater blade really better than the one the mixer comes with?

L


----------



## MeganW

Leslie said:


> Wow, someone will get a great deal!
> 
> Megan, tell me, is the beater blade really better than the one the mixer comes with?
> 
> L


Leslie, I've been using KitchenAids practically since I was born (my mom is Cindy416, so...), and I honestly think the BeaterBlade is better than the KitchenAid flat beater. It works at least as well as the KA flat beater for beating/blending, and then there's an added bonus because it's also scraping the bowl at the same time. It's a definitely time saver. Love it!


----------



## rla1996

A KitchenAid mixer makes anything seem easy.  Last night after dinner (at about 8:30 pm) my DH decided that he wanted Fudge Brownies for dessert.  The problem was that we didn't have a box for him to make them from, this is the only way he'll make brownies on his own.  So there I was at 8:30 pm making brownies from scratch in my KA.  It was fast, easy and they came out AWESOME!! Even after 9 years in our house it still amazes my DH that I can make something out of "nothing" (his mom never cooked anything that wasn't from a box or can unless it was a holiday).  For me it was just another night in a house with a well stocked baking pantry (it has its own space from the regular food pantry), and a KitchenAid Mixer.


----------



## geko29

We've somehow managed to kill two mixers in the past month. The first was the 9-yr old KA Pro 6, which started making snapping noises when we were making pasta with the new extruder that came out in August. Turns out that until about two years ago, the gearbox housing and two of the gears in even the top model were made of plastic. The one gear slips, the shaft presses up and pops a hole in the housing and voila! Not enough torque to mix anything more than a cup of dry flour. You can literally stop the beater with two fingers. Luckily, we have a service center nearby, and $71 later it got a new (METAL!) gearbox housing and replacement gear, plus a tuneup and a full re-pack of grease--Good as new. It's since been tested with a HUGE batch of bread (9 loaves) and 10 triple-batches of cookies, and is working like a champ. As an added bonus, it's actually quieter now than it was before it failed.

Then last week, the hand mixer at home (the KA stand is at my father-in-law's house, where we spend most days during the week) started acting funny making a batch of peanut butter cookies, and subsequently completely died in the smoke-releasing fashion while mixing butter cookies.

The good news is, instead of replacing the 5-year-old Hamilton Beach with another hand mixer, I ordered her a KitchenAid Pro 600 in Nickel Pearl for Christmas. I couldn't pass up the Black Friday sale price of $323 (vs. $499 list), less a $50 mail-in rebate, which effectively makes it half price. Don't ask me why some colors are $23 more than others, but the Nickel Pearl matches our Pro Line Coffee Grinder, so I don't care. So now she'll have one of the big 6.5qt beasts at both houses. 

I briefly considered going all out and getting her a Hobart N-50, which is like a commercial Kitchen Aid, featuring a far more durable constant-speed motor and gear-driven transmission (as opposed to the electronic motor speed control on the KAs), but still supports all the same accessories. Alas, $1200 is too much for a countertop appliance. They are AMAZING machines though.


----------



## Leslie

Hi geko, congratulations! Sounds like a great new mixer is on its way to your house!

L


----------



## MeganW

It looks like we took advantage of the same Amazon offer, geko! My Nickel Pearl Pro 600 KA mixer arrived this morning and it's beautiful!!


----------



## Leslie

My mother was at my sister's house this week and got to see the candy apple red, 90th anniversary, limited edition Kitchen Aid mixer. I asked her what she thought of it and she said it looks like a motorcycle! LOL. She said it is very red, very shiny, and has lots of chrome. And then, the big kicker -- mom likes my yellow one better! Maybe I'll stop being so jealous. But she did say that my sister is crazy about her mixer and it might qualify as the best present EVER.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Mom's really do have a way with words, giving you both a compliment on the same thing with totally different looks.  Did she hint she might like one too?


----------



## MeganW

Leslie, I've seen the 90th Anniversary KA in person, and it's beautiful!  The red is gorgeous, and I love the glass bowl.


----------



## Leslie

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Mom's really do have a way with words, giving you both a compliment on the same thing with totally different looks. Did she hint she might like one too?


Moms do have a way with words, that's for sure...LOL

L


----------



## Jaasy

ITA, Cobbie! Mine arrived the day before my birthday so I was ecstatic!!!! Can't wait to try it but for now I am enjoying the shiny red sparkling off the clear glass!!! I've even had a request from a friend that it be left to her in my "Will"!!!


----------



## Marguerite

I had a small funeral for my well loved and used Kitchenaid.  I got it for a wedding present almost 11 years ago.  I had never used one before and thought they were just a piece of furniture that I would have to store.  I soon learned that could cook and bake better and faster with it.  Oh the celebrations and holidays that mixer made better.  I took it to my Dad's house for Thanksgiving to make treats for the occasion because they don't have one.  When I returned, I opened up the back of the van and it fell on my foot and then proceeded to bounce on the concrete.  The plastic knobs, that are on the levers to raise the head and turn it on, came off.  In addition, the back of it's head came off too.  My DH fixed it enough to make a batch of cookies and then it never worked again.  Oh the horror!  Christmas cookie baking season and a cookie exchange party to prep for.  Well I missed the party.  I just couldn't get it all done without it.  My husband just called to tell me that he is bringing home a brand new one from Costco!  What a guy.  Christmas can come after all!


----------



## Jaasy

By any chance does your husband have a sweet tooth! Sounds like he wants to make sure he gets his fill of sweet treats! Hooray for hubby!!


----------



## Marguerite

Jaasy said:


> By any chance does your husband have a sweet tooth! Sounds like he wants to make sure he gets his fill of sweet treats! Hooray for hubby!!


How did you possibly guess?


----------



## Leslie

Marguerite said:


> How did you possibly guess?


Tell us all about it...color and so on!

L


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't seen it yet because he is traveling but I will see it tomorrow.  I come back on and give you all of the details then.


----------



## Anju 

Oh WOW!  How lucky you are to have such a wonderful DH!

Anxiously waiting the details and PICTURES


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Doing the Kitchen Aid Happy Dance for you!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I don't know how I've lived this long without a KA mixer. I think it is the most fabulous kitchen appliance and I rarely bake. Love it!
> 
> Today was Pumpkin Bread. (Scarlet, are you here, too?)


I don't usually look here, since I don't cook or bake, but for you, I'll visit. Bread looks good!


----------



## intinst

Cobbie said:


> I don't know how I've lived this long without a KA mixer. I think it is the most fabulous kitchen appliance and I rarely bake. Love it!
> 
> Today was Pumpkin Bread. (Scarlet, are you here, too?)


Looks great and there is enough to share!


----------



## Susan in VA

So would I.    I just followed the yummy smell of fresh pumpkin bread.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> So would I.  I just followed the yummy smell of fresh pumpkin bread.


and when are you making yours?


----------



## Susan in VA

The ingredients are sitting on the counter....  I'm about to make dinner, so probably after that.


----------



## Leslie

My KitchenAid is begging me to do some baking. The poor thing is lonely....

L


----------



## Anju 

Terrific picture Cobbie - good thing I don't bake either or I would want one of them there things!  How beautiful it looks and that pumpkin bread, yummy!


----------



## TammyC

My wonderful hubby got me a kitchenaid for Christmas last year and I have no clue how I made it this long without it. In the past 2 days I made 3 batches of chocolate chip, peanut butter, chocolate peanut butter, sugar and peanut butter kiss cookies as well as homeade nut rolls. My office as well as my hubbys work both got some very nice cookie trays today plus we have lots still left at home. I couldnt survive without my KitchenAid!!


----------



## sjc

Leslie:  We expect you to make every single cookie on the virtual holiday cookie thread with your new mixer...lol.


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> Leslie: We expect you to make every single cookie on the virtual holiday cookie thread with your new mixer...lol.


At the rate I am going, the only thing I'll be making with the mixer is Yorkshire Pudding.

L


----------



## Annalog

I know it is not either new or a KitchenAid mixer but DH brought home a used Sunbeam Mixmaster (12 speed) after my hand mixer died.  (He heard me talking about missing the Black Friday sales on KitchenAid mixers.) It had belonged to the grandmother of a co-worker and, based on Internet searches, was made some time after early 1967 as it has the newer styling. I have not used it yet and DH plans to have his dad clean and oil it. It came with two stainless steel bowls, the beaters and dough hooks. It certainly needs cleaning! (I have cleaned it as well as I could without disassembling it but bits of dried batter still keep appearing.)  

I downloaded a manual from a similar model so at least I can tell which beater or hook goes in which hole. (If it has a nylon foot, it goes closest to the side of the bowl.)


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> I know it is not either new or a KitchenAid mixer but DH brought home a used Sunbeam Mixmaster (12 speed) after my hand mixer died. (He heard me talking about missing the Black Friday sales on KitchenAid mixers.) It had belonged to the grandmother of a co-worker and, based on Internet searches, was made some time after early 1967 as it has the newer styling. I have not used it yet and DH plans to have his dad clean and oil it. It came with two stainless steel bowls, the beaters and dough hooks. It certainly needs cleaning! (I have cleaned it as well as I could without disassembling it but bits of dried batter still keep appearing.)
> 
> I downloaded a manual from a similar model so at least I can tell which beater or hook goes in which hole. (If it has a nylon foot, it goes closest to the side of the bowl.)


Oh very cool, an antique mixer. I still have my original beloved 1953 KitchenAid in a place of honor in the cabinet in the shed.

L


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> Oh very cool, an antique mixer. I still have my original beloved 1953 KitchenAid in a place of honor in the cabinet in the shed.
> 
> L


I wish this one was an antique Sunbeam Mixmaster. This one was made just after the company founder retired and the style changed and cannot use all of the nifty antique accessories. However this one is supposed to match the mixer that was used on The Brady Bunch show.


----------



## Marguerite

Ok I am sorry that it took a while for the review  He got me the professional one that lifts up to the beater.  I immediately set it up to bake some chocolate chocolate chip cookies and it broke on me!  The little hole attached to the bowl came off and I had to finish them by hand!  Then my 6 year old got the flu that turned into scarlet fever.  Well, my husband took it back and got me another.  I have made two batches of my candy cookies aka chocolate chip with homemade toffee bits cookies.  They turned out great and I may have to make more so that Santa has some to eat when he gets here in two days.  I have yet to find anyone who has an off switch for these cookies, including me.


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> I wish this one was an antique Sunbeam Mixmaster. This one was made just after the company founder retired and the style changed and cannot use all of the nifty antique accessories. However this one is supposed to match the mixer that was used on The Brady Bunch show.


Oh, I love TV matched appliances! For years, I had the same stove that Samantha had on Bewitched. It was electric and the burners pushed into a drawer and were hidden when it wasn't in use.

L


----------



## Leslie

Marguerite said:


> Ok I am sorry that it took a while for the review He got me the professional one that lifts up to the beater. I immediately set it up to bake some chocolate chocolate chip cookies and it broke on me! The little hole attached to the bowl came off and I had to finish them by hand! Then my 6 year old got the flu that turned into scarlet fever. Well, my husband took it back and got me another. I have made two batches of my candy cookies aka chocolate chip with homemade toffee bits cookies. They turned out great and I may have to make more so that Santa has some to eat when he gets here in two days. I have yet to find anyone who has an off switch for these cookies, including me.


I've wondered about those lift up mixers vs. the tilt heads. You'll have to let us know what you think of it after you've given it a thorough test drive.

And maybe share a recipe for the candy cookies?

L


----------



## sjc

I have the old Sunbeam mixer; as someone else mentioned.  Can't kill it.  I've had it for 25 years and it's still going...knock on wood.


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> I've wondered about those lift up mixers vs. the tilt heads. You'll have to let us know what you think of it after you've given it a thorough test drive.
> 
> And maybe share a recipe for the candy cookies?
> 
> L


Here's a second on sharing the recipe!


----------



## Annalog

sjc said:


> I have the old Sunbeam mixer; as someone else mentioned. Can't kill it. I've had it for 25 years and it's still going...knock on wood.


Is it from before or after 1967? Does it have places where it should be oiled?
Curious,
Anna


----------



## Susan in VA

If the question is permissible here....  I do think the red KA looks very pretty, but what features does it have or what does it do that other ones (like sjc's 25-year-old Sunbeam or my even older Oster) don't?  Please don't all yell at me at once, I honestly don't know.  I mean, I've looked at the pictures online, but never having used one I'm not sure why the KA is The One.


----------



## sjc

Spots to oil it...probably, have I?  No.  Probably why it has done so well...lol.  It's gotten more use than the Vegas Strip.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan, Kitchen Aid is just known for being a good, reliable, sturdy product that mixes stuff well whether you're mixing really stiff cookie dough or just fairly runny pumpkin pie filling.  There are at least two different beaters and You can also get attachments for doing bread, grinding meat and vegetables, etc.


----------



## Sendie

Wow, 17 pages!  I'll have to find time later to read over them all, but I just realized that my daughter's mixer that has been taking up room on my counter and that I've been cussing for that, is a KITCHEN AID!  I need to start using it instead of cussing it


----------



## Leslie

Sendie said:


> Wow, 17 pages! I'll have to find time later to read over them all, but I just realized that my daughter's mixer that has been taking up room on my counter and that I've been cussing for that, is a KITCHEN AID! I need to start using it instead of cussing it


What color is it? Size of the bowl? Antique or more modern? It was my antique KA that started this whole thread....

Welcome to the club!

L


----------



## Sendie

It's white and I have no idea on the other questions.  She got it for Christmas about 3 years ago from her now ex-boyfriend.  I have an antique Sunbeam mixer that I use at times, no idea of the particulars except that one has a clear glass bowl and is stainless.....Can you tell I'm not much on baking?!  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Since I've used my KA only once I might not be the best one to give an answer, but that has never stopped me in the past.
> 
> My other mixers all had two beaters while the KA has only one.


I see... somehow I missed that key difference! Mine has two beaters also (like most of them, I guess); one is squarish and at the center of the bowl and the other is curved and at the edge, and the bowls rotate. I guess I always assumed that that was pretty much standard. From your posts about various baking projects, it sounds as though you like your new toy a lot!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, Kitchen Aid is just known for being a good, reliable, sturdy product that mixes stuff well whether you're mixing really stiff cookie dough or just fairly runny pumpkin pie filling. There are at least two different beaters and You can also get attachments for doing bread, grinding meat and vegetables, etc.


Oh, ok, thanks. Then for now I won't feel like I'm missing out on anything. Mine has all that stuff too (meat grinder which I've never used, veggie chopper/shredder, dough hooks for bread, and the top section comes off so you can put a blender on it instead) and is still going strong... bought it around 1981-2.

And when it eventually breaks down for good, I'll look at the current Kitchen Aid models! 

ETA: Wow. I just did a search for mine to see whether they still make something like it. Turns out one exactly like mine is available on EBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/OSTER-REGENCY-COMPLETE-KITCHEN-CENTER-MULTISPEED_W0QQitemZ320466504846QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item4a9d4acc8e
for a hundred bucks -- which is about five times what I paid for it in 1981!! Yes I know these are 2009 dollars, but the thing is nearly thirty years old...


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Leslie, your Party Potatoes are in the fridge waiting for the final baking tomorrow. They taste-tested deliciously. Now I'm off to do Susan's Pumpkin Chocolate Chip muffins.


Those party potatoes are really good. I need to mix up the Yorkshire pudding in my KA.

I wonder if I posted the recipe for glazed carrots from Thanksgiving and if so, which thread is it in? I'd like to make those again.

L


----------



## Anju 

Have you checked out the KB cookbook?  Shizu is pretty good about scoping out all the recipes!  I'd go look but my kindle is in the other room and the heater is where I am (68 deg outside and 67 inside   )


----------



## geko29

My wife's Pro 6 died again this weekend, which makes the second time in as many months.  Same problem as before, snapping noises in the drivetrain and the planetary won't move if there's any load on it.

It made a whopping 6 batches of cookies while it was working..... 

Went back to the shop Tuesday, we'll see what they say.  Good thing I got her a new one for Christmas, though if her old one is going to cost $71 every 6 weeks, it'll be up on eBay or at the curb lickety split and I'll have to pony for yet another.


----------



## anivyl

thanks to you guys...

I am 28, and I have almost no asset to call my own. However, now there are plans to save up and budget for june 2011 to buy our own home. my bf and I realised we have virtually no white goods to call our own, save our gadgets and pc. Thusly, we are starting to save up (we do have enough for a deposit, but... yeah long story).

And thusly, I just put a downpayment on my very own Kitchenaid Blender and Mixer (in the baby pink for breast cancer foundation).

Just because I realise from you guys and everyone I know that Kitchenaid would last me a whole generation. THANKS!!


----------



## Leslie

anivyl said:


> thanks to you guys...
> 
> I am 28, and I have almost no asset to call my own. However, now there are plans to save up and budget for june 2011 to buy our own home. my bf and I realised we have virtually no white goods to call our own, save our gadgets and pc. Thusly, we are starting to save up (we do have enough for a deposit, but... yeah long story).
> 
> And thusly, I just put a downpayment on my very own Kitchenaid Blender and Mixer (in the baby pink for breast cancer foundation).
> 
> Just because I realise from you guys and everyone I know that Kitchenaid would last me a whole generation. THANKS!!


Congratulations and welcome to the club! I bought a pink KA for my niece for a wedding present a few years ago. She loves it and you will too.

L


----------



## geko29

geko29 said:


> My wife's Pro 6 died again this weekend, which makes the second time in as many months. Same problem as before, snapping noises in the drivetrain and the planetary won't move if there's any load on it.
> 
> It made a whopping 6 batches of cookies while it was working.....
> 
> Went back to the shop Tuesday, we'll see what they say. Good thing I got her a new one for Christmas, though if her old one is going to cost $71 every 6 weeks, it'll be up on eBay or at the curb lickety split and I'll have to pony for yet another.


We got it back on friday, they only charged us $6 for parts (no labor) since it was so recently repaired. But last night we were making a loaf of banana bread, and it slowed down and made a not-so-great noise every time the beater hit one of the (very mushy) bananas. I think it's not long for this world--we'll just have to use it for making only single batches of cookies from here on out, but it'll likely be dead for good by the end of the year.


----------



## anivyl

Cobbie said:


> Anivyl, you're way ahead of me. I've gone all my life without a KA and don't know why I waited so long before getting one. You will _love_ it. Let us know when it arrives.


haha thanks cobbie, I just kind of want to start on the right foot. no point having a cheap blender that might break down every few months or so, or even every 12 months. i rather spend it and have it last 15-20 years like i have heard some people tell me now (bf's mother said she has had hers since 1976!!)


----------



## Leslie

anivyl said:


> haha thanks cobbie, I just kind of want to start on the right foot. no point having a cheap blender that might break down every few months or so, or even every 12 months. i rather spend it and have it last 15-20 years like i have heard some people tell me now (bf's mother said she has had hers since 1976!!)


The one I replaced with my new KA was originally purchased in 1953, by my father to give to his mother. When she died, my mother inherited it and then she gave it to me when they sold their house in NY -- 1981. Although I don't bake up a storm and didn't use it every day, for being a 56 year old mixer, it was still functional, but showing its age.

L


----------



## Sendie

I FINALLY used it last night!  I can't believe I let it sit there so long!  SO much easier to use than a hand-mixer!  This may become my next best friend.  My daughter isn't going to get this back, I'm telling her it wants to live with me and she can have it back when I die.  She obviously doesn't care for it, its been here for 2 years gathering dust and I had to clean old dry batter off the beater before I could use it.   Ungrateful wench....  I made brownies BYW.

Now I'm off to the rice maker thread to learn about them.  I have my grandmother's old Hamilton steamer/ricemaker in the cabinet.  What to make now?!  

I'm such a lucky person, I unexpectedly got a Keurig for Christmas and just thought I didn't like coffee, now I'm finding flavored coffee I love.  I dusted off the Kitchen Aide and I'm getting out the ricemaker.  I put a turkey breast in the crock pot last night.  The things you learn on a Kindle board!  What next?


----------



## Leslie

Sendie said:


> I'm such a lucky person, I unexpectedly got a Keurig for Christmas and just thought I didn't like coffee, now I'm finding flavored coffee I love. I dusted off the Kitchen Aide and I'm getting out the ricemaker. I put a turkey breast in the crock pot last night. The things you learn on a Kindle board! What next?


A new refrigerator...a roomba...

L


----------



## Sendie

I have a Roomba, durn thing quit working a few months ago.  I think it needs a new battery.  The kids got me that for my birthday one year when I told them all I wanted for my gift was a clean house.... 

I may be needing a new refrigerator, mine has been making a funny noise lately.  Rotten thing wouldn't make the noise the 2 weeks my husband was home, the day he left it started again.  He thinks I'm lying to him.


----------



## Susan in VA

Since we don't have a Roomba thread (and I'm not suggesting that we need one  ), can I ask here how they work in a room with stairs leading off it?  What's to stop it from leaving the dining room (no doors) and then falling down the stairs?


----------



## Sendie

My Roomba came with little electronic blocker thingees you can put where you don't want it going.

Back to the Kitchen Aide - I used it to mix up a meat loaf last night, took about 30 seconds to mix and I didn't get my hands messed up!  I also stopped at BB&B and used a coupon to get the slicer/grater on my way home from the greyhound kennel in Houston yesterday.  It was listed at $49.99, but I found one marked $39.99 and with the coupon I go it for $31.99.  Did I mention my daughter isn't getting this back?


----------



## Marguerite

Hi everyone,

I am so sorry.  I entered the recipe into the thread here for the candy cookies but I just noticed that they are not here anywhere!  I don't have any idea what happened.  Does anyone still want the recipe?  I know that it is after Christmas and the official baking season has passed to the low carb season, so just let me know.  Again, I am so sorry that the post didn't show up.


----------



## Susan in VA

Marguerite said:


> the official baking season has passed to the low carb season


Really?? I must have missed that memo....


----------



## Leslie

Marguerite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so sorry. I entered the recipe into the thread here for the candy cookies but I just noticed that they are not here anywhere! I don't have any idea what happened. Does anyone still want the recipe? I know that it is after Christmas and the official baking season has passed to the low carb season, so just let me know. Again, I am so sorry that the post didn't show up.


Me! I want it! Post, please!


----------



## Anju 

Did you put it in the cookie thread?  It won't hurt to double or triple post, besides Susan is just now getting her holiday cooking done, so she really needs it!


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> Did you put it in the cookie thread? It won't hurt to double or triple post, besides Susan is just now getting her holiday cooking done, so she really needs it!


 

We don't really have a cookie thread, do we?


----------



## Susan in VA

Of course we do! This is Kindleboards, what do we NOT have?!?  

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16350.msg313860.html#msg313860


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Of course we do! This is Kindleboards, what do we NOT have?!?


I'm pretty sure we don't have a dishwasher thread.  (We did do ovens, though, and fridges. . . . . . )


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm pretty sure we don't have a dishwasher thread.  (We did do ovens, though, and fridges. . . . . . )


Mine's making scary noises, so it's only a question of time before we have one of those too.


----------



## drenee

What was it Betsy was looking for a while back?  That wasn't a dishwasher?  
deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> What was it Betsy was looking for a while back? That wasn't a dishwasher?
> deb


I knew someone was looking for a dishwasher, but never found out the final outcome and don't remember who, but I think you are right that it was Betsy.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am sure we had a lengthy discussion of dishwashers.
I remember relating how I had replaced the motor/pump on my Kithenaid rather than pay for either a repairman or a new unit.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm pretty sure we don't have a dishwasher thread.  (We did do ovens, though, and fridges. . . . . . )


Well, I just buried my fridge in the Good Morning thread...LOL, I suppose I could have put it here.

L


----------



## sjc

Yikes, don't mention dishwasher!!  
Mine makes a ton of noise and is about 16+ years old...as is the microwave.  I'm afraid they are going to go at the same time!!!  Already had to replace Refrigerator, Washer, Dryer.  That's the problem when all is bought at the same time...they go at the same time as well.


----------



## ak rain

my dishwasher is out of town for a couple weeks, I sure miss him
sylvia


----------



## sjc

Lol.


----------



## Sendie

If anyone is looking for a new mixer, Williams Sonoma is having a sale on the 90th Anniversary Edition.  Its on sale for $249.99 thru tomorrow which I think is a great price.


----------



## Leslie

Sendie said:


> If anyone is looking for a new mixer, Williams Sonoma is having a sale on the 90th Anniversary Edition. Its on sale for $249.99 thru tomorrow which I think is a great price.


Yes, I got that email, too. That's even less than I paid for my yellow one. It really is a great price.

L


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

I am resurrecting this thread after many months. I need opinions. As everyone may recall, I bought my sister the 90th anniversary mixer for Christmas. Now her birthday is just around the corner and I was thinking of getting her an attachment for her KA. I am wondering if folks have attachments and which ones do you love? I have been eyeing the ice cream maker and sending the Ben & Jerry's ice cream recipe cookbook to go with it, but I am open to other suggestions.

I probably should order whatever I select either today or tomorrow so she'll get it in time for her birthday.

Here's the ice cream attachment...


----------



## Cindy416

I had the ice cream maker attachment and didn't care for it, but I'm sure lots of others like theirs. (I have a Cuisinart one that I like better.) You might check the KA forum (called Kitchen Conversations) to get feedback on the ice cream maker.

I have the pasta roller, which I absolutely love. I also have the new pasta press, but haven't gotten to use it yet. It's pretty pricey, but looks like SO much fun!
I also use my sausage stuffer/meat grinder and love it. I have the citrus juices, which works well, but is kind of big to store and not handy to retrieve when I want to use it.

Your sister would probably love the ice cream maker. Here's a link to some discussions about it.
http://www.kitchenaidconversations.com/forums/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=32


----------



## Leslie

With the pasta press, do you mix up the pasta dough in your KA? It also looks like there is a roller that makes sheets of pasta, and one that cuts it into strands. I am assuming you have to put the sheets of pasta through the cutter so you need both?

My mother had the meat grinder with her old KA and used it very rarely. I am not sure that my sister is going to get into making homemade sausage...

Then again, I could always buy her a rice cooker! LOL.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> With the pasta press, do you mix up the pasta dough in your KA? It also looks like there is a roller that makes sheets of pasta, and one that cuts it into strands. I am assuming you have to put the sheets of pasta through the cutter so you need both?
> 
> My mother had the meat grinder with her old KA and used it very rarely. I am not sure that my sister is going to get into making homemade sausage...
> 
> Then again, I could always buy her a rice cooker! LOL.
> 
> L


Yes, you can mix the dough for both the pasta press and the pasta roller set in the KA. The roller set rolls the dough into sheets that you make as thick or thin as you want. You then put it through whichever cutters that you want.

As for the sausage grinder, I use it for grinding my own meat and for grinding cranberries, both of which I can do with my food processor. I used to stuff casings w/homemade sausage, but I don't do that 
much anymore.

You could buy her a rice cooker or a Fagor 3-in-1. 
axe


----------



## frojazz

I have the slicer/shredder attachment, and I use it often.  I buy cheese in bulk and grate it for recipes or to top pasta; I also use it to shred carrots for homemade carrot cake.

It would be great if you make homemade cole slaw, but I haven't been that adventurous yet.


----------



## Jane917

I have been out of town for a few days and am way behind on reading the boards, but I did notice this KA thread. Leslie, you asked if anyone has an ice cream attachment. YES YES YES! I love it. I got it last year, and immediately put on 10 pounds, so I will be more careful this year. We grow lots of berries around here, so I made some sort of berry ice cream all season long.  Jane


----------



## rla1996

frojazz said:


> I have the slicer/shredder attachment, and I use it often. I buy cheese in bulk and grate it for recipes or to top pasta; I also use it to shred carrots for homemade carrot cake.
> 
> It would be great if you make homemade cole slaw, but I haven't been that adventurous yet.


I have to agree. I LOVE the slicer/shredder attatchment. I use it all the time. (we eat a lot of cheese at my house)


----------



## Leslie

I debated and debated. I read about the shredder and was tempted, but it had a few so-so reviews and I couldn't remember if my sister has a food processor or not. I was very tempted by the ice cream maker but then I remember my sister doesn't have an extra freezer (big) just the one over her refrigerator and it is always crammed full of stuff, so squeezing a big metal bowl in there might be a problem. Then, today, a light bulb went off over my head! An extra bowl! Someone suggested to me to buy an extra bowl when I bought mine -- great advice. She has the 90th anniversary mixer with the glass bowl (which I have discovered can be purchased as a standalone item now -- KA owners, take note) so I thought she might appreciate getting a metal bowl as a second one. Unfortunately, it's not available through Amazon with Prime shipping  . I did order it but it won't be delivered for some unknown amount of time (7-21 days). Since I wanted her to have a present on her birthday, I ordered a KA cookbook which actually has her candy-apple red mixer on the cover. Who knows if the cookbook is any good but it is only $12 so not too outrageous. Of course, between the bowl, shipping, and cookbook, I spent as much as I would've on the ice cream attachment. LOL.

Maybe someone will get the HINT about the ice cream attachment for me for my birthday, since I do have an extra freezer that has plenty of room in it since my husband has decided he hates American Frozen Foods (don't get me started). Or maybe I could buy it for Father's Day...um, no, it's my mixer, I am not buying him any attachments.

If anyone wants his email address to send him a hint, send my a PM. My birthday is July 2nd.    There is also the glass bowl...

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, I highly recommend the ice cream attachment AND David Lebovitz's The Perfect Scoop. We have our freezer inside, another freezer in the refrigerator in the garage (and these are not small units) AND we have a full size free standing freezer in the garage. Now....I admit this sounds excessive, BUT when we lived in Montana, my husband used to bring home an elk every couple of years. And in the old days, we had 6 kids among us, all boys, so we didn't dare fall short of food! Now I find myself with plenty of room for my ice cream attachment.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, I highly recommend the ice cream attachment AND David Lebovitz's The Perfect Scoop. We have our freezer inside, another freezer in the refrigerator in the garage (and these are not small units) AND we have a full size free standing freezer in the garage. Now....I admit this sounds excessive, BUT when we lived in Montana, my husband used to bring home an elk every couple of years. And in the old days, we had 6 kids among us, all boys, so we didn't dare fall short of food! Now I find myself with plenty of room for my ice cream attachment.


Would you like my husband's email address, Jane? You are a fabulous enabler...


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Would you like my husband's email address, Jane? You are a fabulous enabler...


Leslie, PM me! He won't know what hit! Let me know when your birthday is so that I can hit him hard. Jane


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, PM me! He won't know what hit! Let me know when your birthday is so that I can hit him hard. Jane


Sending message now. I also owe you a bunch of pictures of Nancy Drew books. For anyone who is wondering, here is a teaser...


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Sending message now. I also owe you a bunch of pictures of Nancy Drew books. For anyone who is wondering, here is a teaser...


I am tearing up!


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Leslie, thanks for the heads-up about the extra glass bowl. I talked to KA when I got my mixer but they didn't know when they would be out. It dropped off my radar so just ordered one. Amazon Prime is wonderful! I can't imagine why I waited so long to get it.
> 
> You've chosen well....Jane is indeed a fabulous enabler.


I know, isn't Amazon Prime the best? I'd be ordering that glass bowl in a second except I don't need a third bowl...but I want one. LOL. Okay here's a recipe for everyone. I was at the Free Clinic tonight and Nancy Ann, RN, was back from Florida. Nancy Ann is truly a renaissance woman of the Maine variety. She cooks, bakes, fly fishes, knits, and she is a fabulous nurse. At Christmas, she makes hundreds of pounds of candy, donates it all to Mercy Hospital and they sell it and make a fortune. She knits socks by the boatload to donate to poor and needy kids. She is a catch and release fisherman but will occasionally keep a fish or two (trout) to eat for breakfast. And, she's been a nurse since God was a baby and is a fabulous clinician. I can only hope to be Nancy Ann when I grow up.

Anyway, she brought in a batch of oatmeal cookies (still warm!) to the clinic tonight and actually shared her recipe with us. And boy oh boy was I surprised to learn her secret ingredient...

*Nancy Ann's Oatmeal Cookies*

One bag (large) of Betty Crocker Oatmeal Cookie* mix
1/4 cup oil (Nancy Ann uses canola)
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup egg beaters (or one egg)
"good handful" of rolled oats
raisins and nuts

Mix together. Bake 3500 for 12-15 min.

*NB: the Oatmeal Cookie mix comes in a bag. Make sure to buy the large one. The original recipe (on the bag) calls for 1 stick of butter. Ignore that and use Nancy Ann's ingredients instead. Delish!


----------



## Leslie

I am resurrecting this very old thread. Boy, am I glad to see Nancy Ann's oatmeal cookie recipe. I may need to go buy the ingredients tomorrow and cook up a batch. 

I saw my sister for the past two days (we didn't get together on Christmas) and, remembering that it was two years ago I sent her the KA mixer for Christmas, I asked her if, overall, it was a good present.

Her reply: "That was a life changing gift. Seriously." 

Apparently she uses it all the time. For the holidays she makes zillions of cookies to give away to teachers, coaches (for her daughter), work colleagues, random acquaintances, people for whom you suddenly need a little Christmas remembrance. And she makes things all the rest of the year. She sort of puts me to shame. I don't use mine nearly that much but everytime I turn it on, I'm glad I own it.

She also loves the candy apple red color. I told her that our mother said it looked like a motorcycle and Jessica just sneered. LOL. Apparently someone came to visit--a man--and he almost fainted. "You have the deluxe, 90th anniversary, candy apple red KitchenAid mixer?" he said. "I'm so jealous!"

Sometimes, in the world of presents, you just hit one out of the park...  

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I am resurrecting this very old thread. Boy, am I glad to see Nancy Ann's oatmeal cookie recipe. I may need to go buy the ingredients tomorrow and cook up a batch.
> 
> I saw my sister for the past two days (we didn't get together on Christmas) and, remembering that it was two years ago I sent her the KA mixer for Christmas, I asked her if, overall, it was a good present.
> 
> Her reply: "That was a life changing gift. Seriously."
> 
> Apparently she uses it all the time. For the holidays she makes zillions of cookies to give away to teachers, coaches (for her daughter), work colleagues, random acquaintances, people for whom you suddenly need a little Christmas remembrance. And she makes things all the rest of the year. She sort of puts me to shame. I don't use mine nearly that much but everytime I turn it on, I'm glad I own it.
> 
> She also loves the candy apple red color. I told her that our mother said it looked like a motorcycle and Jessica just sneered. LOL. Apparently someone came to visit--a man--and he almost fainted. "You have the deluxe, 90th anniversary, candy apple red KitchenAid mixer?" he said. "I'm so jealous!"
> 
> Sometimes, in the world of presents, you just hit one out of the park...
> 
> L


How true, Leslie! Can't go wrong giving a cook/baker a fantastic small kitchen appliance, especially if it's KitchenAid!

My daughters, son-in-law, and husband hit it out of the park in May of 2009 when they gave me my first Kindle (a K2). It was the best gift I've ever received (other than sentimental things from my kids).


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, thanks for bumping this thread! I went back to beginning and found some wonderful Nancy Drew book pictures that took me back to the beginning of our friendship! Nancy Drew and Kitchenaid....the tie that binds!

You got the glass bowl for your birthday didn't you? Are you enjoying it?


----------



## corkyb

Ahhhh, it wouldn't be a New Year without seeing Leslie's kitchen aid thread.  I think there is even a book about that mixer, isn't there?  And the ND pictures brought me back too.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, thanks for bumping this thread! I went back to beginning and found some wonderful Nancy Drew book pictures that took me back to the beginning of our friendship! Nancy Drew and Kitchenaid....the tie that binds!


Yes, I go and look at my Nancy Drews regularly. I wish I had a museum room in this house. I'd display my Nancy Drew books and my Kindle Kollection! LOL



> You got the glass bowl for your birthday didn't you? Are you enjoying it?


Actually, I got the ice cream freezer attachment. The summer of 2010 my daughter's friend Erynn stayed with us (that was the summer they graduated from high school). Erynn made it her summer's goal to learn how to make ice cream and she was very successful.  She is due to arrive this evening a day or two visit. Maybe I have some home made ice cream in my near future... 

L


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> Ahhhh, it wouldn't be a New Year without seeing Leslie's kitchen aid thread. I think there is even a book about that mixer, isn't there? And the ND pictures brought me back too.


There is a book where the candy apple red, 90th anniversary KitchenAid mixer plays a prominent role as a wedding gift. Unfortunately, I can't post a link because I'll be accused of book promotion outside of the bazaar. (Yes, I'm a mod and even I have to play by the rules. LOL). For those of you who don't know what book I am talking about, send me a PM. It was in my avatar for ages.

L


----------



## corkyb

Oh I read it.  Let me think.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Actually, I got the ice cream freezer attachment. The summer of 2010 my daughter's friend Erynn stayed with us (that was the summer they graduated from high school). Erynn made it her summer's goal to learn how to make ice cream and she was very successful.  She is due to arrive this evening a day or two visit. Maybe I have some home made ice cream in my near future...
> 
> L


Now I remember that it was the ice cream attachment you got. This Christmas I made some salted caramel ice cream while visiting a son and DIL2B with their new expensive Cuisinart ice cream maker that takes up a ton of real estate space. It was not a bit easier, or tastier, than what I make with the KA. One of my latest books is Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams at Home. Combined with The Perfect Scoop, I have more ice cream recipes and techniques than I can use up in a lifetime!


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> Oh I read it. Let me think.


The main characters were Luke and Joel...


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> The main characters were Luke and Joel...


Yea, I read it too!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Now I remember that it was the ice cream attachment you got. This Christmas I made some salted caramel ice cream while visiting a son and DIL2B with their new expensive Cuisinart ice cream maker that takes up a ton of real estate space. It was not a bit easier, or tastier, than what I make with the KA. One of my latest books is Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams at Home. Combined with The Perfect Scoop, I have more ice cream recipes and techniques than I can use up in a lifetime!


Do you want to share that salted caramel ice cream recipe, Jane? It sounds delicious. Jocelyn, my "putative" daughter in law (that's her latest nickname) kept talking about some bakery in the city that sells salted caramel cheesecake and how she was dying to buy one...but needed a big enough gathering of people to justify the expense. Ice cream might be a nice alternative.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Do you want to share that salted caramel ice cream recipe, Jane? It sounds delicious. Jocelyn, my "putative" daughter in law (that's her latest nickname) kept talking about some bakery in the city that sells salted caramel cheesecake and how she was dying to buy one...but needed a big enough gathering of people to justify the expense. Ice cream might be a nice alternative.
> 
> L


Leslie, we used a vanilla base, then drizzled in caramel syrup (home made) in the end, until it was ribboned to our liking. Then we added kosher salt to taste.

I love the term "putative" to describe the presumed DIL2B. I guess I have one putative DI2BL, and one factual DIL2B (defined by the ring on her finger). I also have one factual DIL, signed and sealed. 3 down, 3 to go.


----------



## corkyb

I tried to search for that book on Amazon and I can't remember the name you write under.  Is it Leslie Holland?


----------



## drenee

So happy to see this thread.  I was talking about it last night.  My fiance's sister bought his mom a KA many years ago.  When their mom passed away they packed it up.  I unpacked it a few years ago, found a home for it on the counter, and use it quite often.  Yesterday I used it to mix up some cookies from one of their mom's old receipes.  Sand Tarts.  I don't particularly care for the cookies, but fiance and his sisters love them.  So much easier to do with the KA.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> There is a book where the candy apple red, 90th anniversary KitchenAid mixer plays a prominent role as a wedding gift. Unfortunately, I can't post a link because I'll be accused of book promotion outside of the bazaar. (Yes, I'm a mod and even I have to play by the rules. LOL). For those of you who don't know what book I am talking about, send me a PM. It was in my avatar for ages.
> 
> L


Moderator ruling:

I think posting a picture without the link would be OK, Leslie. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Betsy.

Here it is...Luke and Joel and their wedding plans, which includes a wedding gift registry and a request for a KitchenAid mixer.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> So happy to see this thread. I was talking about it last night. My fiance's sister bought his mom a KA many years ago. When their mom passed away they packed it up. I unpacked it a few years ago, found a home for it on the counter, and use it quite often. Yesterday I used it to mix up some cookies from one of their mom's old receipes. Sand Tarts. I don't particularly care for the cookies, but fiance and his sisters love them. So much easier to do with the KA.
> deb


Would you share the recipe with us, deb?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, I thought the cover image had a Kitchen Aid on it....hmmm.... not sure now.
  

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I spent some time reading this whole thread from the beginning last night. I had moments of laughter and moments of sorrow. Dona's wit and wisdom are scattered in the earlier posts. Actually, the thread started 1.5 years before I even bought my first Kindle (and now I am on my 3rd!)

Leslie, I think your yellow KA is just beautiful, and I love the story of redecorating your kitchen around it. My KA is white, but I have lots of red accents in my kitchen, and if I had to do it all over again I would get a red KA. My son got his wife a tangerine KA last Christmas. It is so beautiful! They have a hint of orange in their granite countertops, so the KA looks right at home. 

My KA is the Epicurean model. 6 qt bowl, 474 watts of power. They discontinued this model when the Artisan came out. I bought it 12/29/00 (at 11:25am) for $301.48. Regular price was $349.99. In case you think I have a terrific memory (wrong!), I have the receipt taped to the inside of the instructions/recipe book that came with it. The Epicurean is a bowl-lift model. The large bowl and powerful motor have made a lot of bread in 11 years, though now I use the overnight ferment/no knead type of bread, so the KA gets lighter duty. It sits on the counter and never gets put on a shelf. 

Thanks for helping me go down KA Memory Lane.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I love the term "putative" to describe the presumed DIL2B. I guess I have one putative DI2BL, and one factual DIL2B (defined by the ring on her finger). I also have one factual DIL, signed and sealed. 3 down, 3 to go.


Well, amazingly enough, at probably the exact moment I was typing this message, my putative daughter-in-law was turning into my future daughter-in-law. My son proposed last night, complete with a ring! They showed up this morning beside themselves with happiness and excitement. I'm a little overwhelmed, myself, but very happy for them. Jocelyn is a lovely young women with both feet firmly on the ground. I think she's been a good, maturing influence for my son this year--so much so that he wants to get married!

No date for a wedding or specific plans at the moment. I think I might be buying another KitchenAid mixer sometime in the not-too-distant future, though!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Well, amazingly enough, at probably the exact moment I was typing this message, my putative daughter-in-law was turning into my future daughter-in-law. My son proposed last night, complete with a ring! They showed up this morning beside themselves with happiness and excitement. I'm a little overwhelmed, myself, but very happy for them. Jocelyn is a lovely young women with both feet firmly on the ground. I think she's been a good, maturing influence for my son this year--so much so that he wants to get married!
> 
> No date for a wedding or specific plans at the moment. I think I might be buying another KitchenAid mixer sometime in the not-too-distant future, though!
> 
> L


Congratulations, Leslie! In an earlier post on this thread you commented that Lance told you he is not getting married until he is 40! I guess Jocelyn turned him around. Our next wedding is planned for sometime Fall 2013. The son with the putative fiance just might beat the bonified fiance, but they are both new MDs and I don't think they have figured out how to find the time to get married.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Well, amazingly enough, at probably the exact moment I was typing this message, my putative daughter-in-law was turning into my future daughter-in-law. My son proposed last night, complete with a ring! They showed up this morning beside themselves with happiness and excitement. I'm a little overwhelmed, myself, but very happy for them. Jocelyn is a lovely young women with both feet firmly on the ground. I think she's been a good, maturing influence for my son this year--so much so that he wants to get married!
> 
> No date for a wedding or specific plans at the moment. I think I might be buying another KitchenAid mixer sometime in the not-too-distant future, though!
> 
> L


Congratulations to them! How exciting.


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Cindy!
> 
> My sister sounded excited and since she is one of these "cool as a cucumber" type people, getting her to sound excited is an accomplishment. LOL.
> 
> She had a nice story to tell me. She had a friend, Kathy, visiting for the weekend. Kathy's sister gave her a KA mixer a few years ago and Kathy said it was one of the nicest gifts she ever received. She said to Jessica that it "completely changed her relationship to baking." Jessica never imagined that 4 days later, she'd be receiving a beautiful candy apple red KA from her own sister! I have to wonder if Kathy was making her comment at my same moment of impetuosity for ordering the mixer (Sat eve at 6 pm). I believe that things happen like that...
> 
> L


Inspired by Jane and others, I am also re-reading this thread and just came across this comment. So amazing that Jessica told me her KitchenAid was life changing just two days ago (I didn't remember this comment from her friend...thank God for Kindleboards and the Internet to act as our personal diaries).

And, as the day goes on and I think about Lance and Jocelyn and their wonderful news...I am also reminded that "things happen like that." I am so very glad he decided not to wait until he was 40 to get married! My husband and I are overwhelmed. I have been quite teary all afternoon...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Luvmy4brats said:


> Congratulations to them! How exciting.


Thank you! It is exciting...I am getting more and more teary (in a good way) as the day goes on. I am a great believer in "Marriage Works." It makes me happy that my son realizes that too.

L


----------



## corkyb

Well delete of u must, but I will.sleep.better having
G.been reminded.pf the title!  Thank u Leslie 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> Well delete of u must, but I will.sleep.better having
> G.been reminded.pf the title! Thank u Leslie
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


No deleting here! I was just re-reading this thread...so many great conversations although I did get sad and started missing Dona again. Now I am off to undecorate the Christmas tree which won't be hard since the dog has already been doing so for a week. LOL.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations on your future daughter-in-law! 

As for running across posts reminding you of Dona, I, too, stumble upon her posts occasionally. It's still hard to believe the she posted late in the morning on that fateful day, went to lunch, and passed away.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, just noticed your new avatar! Love it! Hello, Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Cindy, for the congratulations and thank you Jane, for the avatar compliment!

L


----------



## corkyb

I came across Dona posts here and other places recently and was again reminded of what an integral part of this forum she was.  Miss you Dona.


----------



## ladyknight33

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Betsy.
> 
> Here it is...Luke and Joel and their wedding plans, which includes a wedding gift registry and a request for a KitchenAid mixer.


I just re read the book for about the fiftieth time....my daughter saw the red KA in target and commented that's the one she wanted. I told her once she finishes law school and they decide to have a "formal wedding", she can register for it and I may buy it then.

Congrats to the newly engaged couple.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm seriously drooling over this... I may sell one of the BRATs to get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Thank you! It is exciting...I am getting more and more teary (in a good way) as the day goes on. I am a great believer in "Marriage Works." It makes me happy that my son realizes that too.
> 
> L


What convinces kids that marriage works is when they have seen it first hand. Congratulations on Lance and Jocelyn's engagement and on setting an example he wants to follow!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What convinces kids that marriage works is when they have seen it first hand. Congratulations on Lance and Jocelyn's engagement and on setting an example he wants to follow!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy. I agree completely! I also like being able to use traditional terms like "my son's fiancee" "my future daughter-in-law" and so on....


----------



## Leslie

ladyknight33 said:


> I just re read the book for about the fiftieth time....my daughter saw the red KA in target and commented that's the one she wanted. I told her once she finishes law school and they decide to have a "formal wedding", she can register for it and I may buy it then.
> 
> Congrats to the newly engaged couple.


Fiftieth re-reading? You don't know how happy that makes me. Thank you!!!!

Hugs, 
L


----------



## drenee

Sand Tarts
1 lb. butter or margarine.  I use real butter.  
3 eggs.
1 lb. brown sugar
2 lbs. flour.  (the recipe says 4 cups of flour to a lb.  But I measured and it's more like 3 cups, 
                  but I still use 4 cups.)

Cream butter, add eggs, mix well.
Add brown sugar.
Add flour, a little at a time.  
I then use a mini loaf pan to form a rectangle.  I wrap each rectangle in wax paper and refrigerate till dough sets up.  
Slice thin.
Beat 2 eggs, or egg whites.  Brush each side with egg and spinkle with a cinnamon/sugar mixture.  
We also put sliced almonds on our this year.  
Bake at 350 for 10 to 12 minutes.  
They are very much like biscotti.  Great to dunk.  
deb


----------



## Neo

Wow! I just finished going through the whole thread!!!! And I've had a great time doing so  

You will be happy to know that I've wanted a KA mixer for the longest time. But then this thread kept popping up. Everywhere I go and anything I look at these days, seems to show my dream KA: the 5QT, Artisan Design, in Candy Apple Red - which I now know is identical to the 90th Anniversary KA, and the same one Cobbie got  

I've been waffling all week with it. I've even found a website where I can get it for $305, no taxes, free shipping, and with a $30 cash back mail in rebate. I am sooo close to placing my order, lol!

But I'm still waffling between my love at first sight candy apple red, or the more reasonable and subdued silver color. And thinking whether or not I'm going for it... My issue is that at some point in the next few years I will move away from the US, and any 110V appliance I have, won't work anywhere else in the world. I could always get a converter, but there are a bunch of stories out there of people frying their US KA anyway  . So part of me is thinking that I should wait, and just get a 220-240V KA the day I leave, as this would be the reasonable thing to do. But then I could always sell my US KA when I leave and buy an international one then too?

Also, counter space is precious in my kitchen. I press fresh oranges for juice every single morning. I have a Breville electric citrus presser that does a wonderful job at it and clean up is a breeze. I had thought to replace it with the KA with juicer attachment (would use the same space), but I've read that the KA juicer is super messy, and I just don't have time for major clean up in the morning  

I've already asked this of my friends on the Accessories thread, but wanted to also ask the experts here: what do you think I should do? Go for it? Wait? I bake regularly, almost every week, and so far have been using an immersion blender with a wisk attachment - it kind of works, but has severely constrained me as it is quite flimsy (I have, however, become the queen of crumbles, lol).

Please enable or disable away


----------



## luvmy4brats

<Psst> buy it.. Buy the red one. You will use it. You will love it. Then before you leave, sell it and buy the international one. I love mine. I use it for cookies, meatloaf, and I'm going to start baking bread and making my own pizza dough. I know it will be perfect for that.


----------



## Leslie

I agree with luv--buy the red one. You'll love it and wonder how you ever lived without it. Luv's advice to sell it when you move and then buy the international one is good, too. And...if after a few years you feel like the red is "too" red, then you can buy the subdued silver when you buy your international one. But I think you'll like the red. My sister certainly loves hers!

Keep us posted...

L


----------



## Cindy416

I agree with my two previous enabler friends. Buy it and then sell and replace it later. If only the candy apple red came with a glass bowl in the 6 qt. size, I'd have one sitting on my counter right now! Buy, enjoy, sell, buy. Sounds simple enough to me.


----------



## Jane917

*Neo*, today is the day! You have heard from all the enablers. Everyone seems to be in agreement that it will be an easy sell when you leave the country.

I don't use my KA for bread, though I used to. I bake bread several times/week, but I know use the hydrated dough/no knead/overnight method. I think we need a bread thread!

GO FOR IT, NEO.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm seriously drooling over this... I may sell one of the BRATs to get it.


I have this one and it's so pretty! Get it! Get it!


----------



## Meemo

We spent a fair number of years stationed overseas and used transformers for our appliances - never burned up any of them. (Six years overseas the first time, 4 years the second.) I don't remember buying any 220 appliances - even used transformers for our freezer and a washer & dryer.

The ease of getting a transformer might be the tricky part - we were near Army or AF installations so could always find them. It might be trickier finding them elsewhere. But I'll say the same thing I tell people about Kindles - go ahead and get it now - think of the years of enjoyment you'll miss if you wait. I might've posted this before, but this is my KA (my Christmas gift a few years ago - it was marked down post-October):


----------



## Neo

Sorry to come back here so late: I've had a broken pipe under my kitchen sink this morning - happened while I was doing breakfast dishes, first thing in the morning . And so I've spent the day cleaning up and emptying everything underneath (it's kind of like a closet, in which I store the cat's food and litter, and cleaning stuff), then waiting for the plumber, then cleaning after the plumber, then putting envy thing back, etc. that was not how I had planned to spend my Sunday . But it is done, all back to normal 

Thank you so much for all your feedback and enable, Ladies!

*Meemo*, wow! That's impressive, you had transformers that were strong enough to support a fridge and washer/dryer?? I'm honestly blown away!!!! And it definitely is food for thoughts, as the voltage difference between US and the rest of the world has been a strong deterrent for me to purchase a number of electrical appliance - the KA being just the most coveted of the list . Thank you for the info!

Anyway, whether I try finding a transformer, or sell and re-buy when I leave, for now, I have the pleasure to share that all the enable has worked: I have placed my order for the candy apple red KA, and I'm so excited!!!!!

*Jane* you were right: today was THE day  

*Cindy*, thank you ! Are you sure you don't need a 5QT KA, just for those times you don't need a bigger one?? 

I went with red thanks to you *Leslie*: the argument of getting the red now and determine if it's a keeper, and if not get the international in silver was absolutely determining . It just made such sense!!!!!!

And *Luv*, you are so right: I WILL love it and use it . And pizza dough, what a brilliant idea!!!! Please let me know if you try any recipes and how they turn out!!!!

I didn't get any attachments for now, just went with the basics, as I will want to play with those first - then, I guess I've learned from this thread, and my first accessory will probably be an extra bowl (metal, to have a lighter and different one )!

I haven't shopped for any cakes or other cookbooks in a long time, as the recipes always required a mixer I didn't have. I guess that's changed now (or soon, lol) . Any cool must have cookbooks you would recommend?

Thank you all so much again, I really appreciate all the help, and will come back to let you know when it ships and when I get it ! Woohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meemo

Neo said:


> Sorry to come back here so late: I've had a broken pipe under my kitchen sink this morning - happened while I was doing breakfast dishes, first thing in the morning . And so I've spent the day cleaning up and emptying everything underneath (it's kind of like a closet, in which I store the cat's food and litter, and cleaning stuff), then waiting for the plumber, then cleaning after the plumber, then putting envy thing back, etc. that was not how I had planned to spend my Sunday . But it is done, all back to normal
> 
> Thank you so much for all your feedback and enable, Ladies!
> 
> *Meemo*, wow! That's impressive, you had transformers that were strong enough to support a fridge and washer/dryer?? I'm honestly blown away!!!! And it definitely is food for thoughts, as the voltage difference between US and the rest of the world has been a strong deterrent for me to purchase a number of electrical appliance - the KA being just the most coveted of the list . Thank you for the info!
> 
> Anyway, whether I try finding a transformer, or sell and re-buy when I leave, for now, I have the pleasure to share that all the enable has worked: I have placed my order for the candy apple red KA, and I'm so excited!!!!!


Yay! Transformers come (or did back in the day) in lots of sizes - from maybe 75 watts up to 2000 or even 3000 watts, I think. I'd keep a small one in the kitchen for the small appliances, even the freezer didn't need a huge one, as I recall. The washer, I think, required something a little different, I think we had a guy hardwire the washer into the transformer. (This was over 30 years ago - and we brought the washer & dryer back with us and used them both for another 7 or 8 years at least.) But things like mixers, hair dryers, irons, etc, we just had to check the wattage on the appliance to be sure we were using the right size transformer.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jane917

*NEO*, for a starter, the cookbook/instruction book that comes with the KA is quite nice. It will give you help deciding what speeds to use and what beater to use. I have dozens and dozens (way into the hundreds) of cookbooks, but none specifically written for the KA. I follow many cooking blogs that use the KA. Hint: use the splatter cover that comes with it....it will save you from repainting your kitchen! 

Wonder how long it will be before NEO starts buying accessories!

I have a set of transformers that I travel with when I am out of the country. They work with hairdryers, etc. Isn't a 220 a 220 regardless of the watts?


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Neo! I am sure you'll be thrilled with your new KA--and I am sure you'll love the red.

As for cookbooks, I don't think you need a special one. Basically, anytime the recipe says mix, mash, blend, stir, whip, or something similar, think "KitchenAid." Of course, everyone thinks of a KA for cake batter but it does so much more. I was on a deviled egg kick last summer and the KA was great for mixing up the egg yolks. It's also great for mashed potatoes (which you can't make in a food processor). My husband made mashed potatoes with a hand masher the other night and they were *so* lumpy. I just shook my head. What was he thinking? LOL.

Typing this is making me hungry...hm, what can I mix up? Maybe some whipped cream for the blueberry pie my husband baked last night...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

With all the recent KA talk, I had to make myself a lemon bundt cake today.. 

Confession, I think it's the first time I ever made a cake from scratch... It's also the first time I've ever made a bundt cake... I bought a pan yesterday. It looks gorgeous & smells wonderful... I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Leslie

Luv, if it's a success of course you'll share the recipe, right?


----------



## Meemo

Jane917 said:


> *NEO*, for a starter, the cookbook/instruction book that comes with the KA is quite nice. It will give you help deciding what speeds to use and what beater to use. I have dozens and dozens (way into the hundreds) of cookbooks, but none specifically written for the KA. I follow many cooking blogs that use the KA. Hint: use the splatter cover that comes with it....it will save you from repainting your kitchen!
> 
> Wonder how long it will be before NEO starts buying accessories!
> 
> I have a set of transformers that I travel with when I am out of the country. They work with hairdryers, etc. Isn't a 220 a 220 regardless of the watts?


Yes, 220V is 220V. But an toaster uses more watts than a mixer (because it's heating something) - generally you learned pretty quick if there's heat involved, you need a bigger transformer. And we could plug more than one thing into a transformer with a multi-plug extension cord (the big transformers were pretty danged heavy) - you just had to do a little math so you didn't blow out the transformer by overloading it.

When you're living there, you have multiple transformers because some of them are dedicated (like for the TV/entertainment system or the washer or dryer or fridge - forgot we had an American fridge running on a transformer as well). One upstairs for the hairdryer/curling iron/iron, etc. And they're heavier duty than the travel ones, because you're using them daily - sometimes constantly (like a fridge or freezer).Our last house there was in base housing, it was brand new and had built-in transformers throughout the house, I believe. Or maybe it was just the kitchen. It was a long time ago...but still, even if it was just the kitchen, I remember it was lovely not to have to deal with them in there.


----------



## Leslie

I think I am losing my marbles. I am dying to buy this thing....



I've never been a cupcake baker but I am thinking that if I have a cupcake carrier, then I'll be more inclined to bake cupcakes and use my KA mixer. What do you guys think?

I am also thinking of sending one to my sister. I am not sure what has gotten into me, I am feeling like money grows on trees around here lately. LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I think I am losing my marbles. I am dying to buy this thing....
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been a cupcake baker but I am thinking that if I have a cupcake carrier, then I'll be more inclined to bake cupcakes and use my KA mixer. What do you guys think?
> 
> I am also thinking of sending one to my sister. I am not sure what has gotten into me, I am feeling like money grows on trees around here lately. LOL.
> 
> L


Yea, I think you are losing your marbles, but everyone is entitled to do that once in a while. At least it gets good reviews!


----------



## Leslie

I'm not sure if that is a supportive comment or not, Jane...LOL.

I just ordered a CC in lemongrass for my sister. She's the one who said the KA was a life changing gift, plus she bakes zillions of cookies at Christmas as gifts for her daughter's teachers and so on. Maybe for the spring gifting season she'll switch to cupcakes. Or she'll think I'm losing my marbles, too. 

I can order one in saffron yellow to match my KA...

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I can order one in saffron yellow to match my KA...
> 
> L


If that is the case, I am iln support!


----------



## Neo

*Meemo*, you see, I didn't know that you could actually find transformers for higher wattage, and I'll definitely try to find some good ones here to stick into my container when I leave - I would be going to a developing country, and not sure how reliable whatever I found there would be . Still it's really great news 

*Jane*, thank you, I will definitely check out the KA book that come with the mixer when I get it!

I know that you can make so much more than baking goods with the KA, but I've limited myself so much for so long baking wise - any heavy dough type thing, beaten egg whites and other such that were just not easy to make without a proper mixer, I've abstained from. And I've also refrained from buying any proper cake cookbook, so I feel I need one 

Thank you *Leslie*! I have a feeling I'm going to love my red KA . I love cupcakes, and love making them too. They can be a lot of work, but also so much fun! And I think that CC carrier is awesome!!!!!! Hmmm, I wonder if they make it in Candy Apple red?? LOL

*Luv*, that's so cool, your first cake made completely from scratch!!!! If it helps, I don't think I've ever made anything that came a 100% from a box . How was the bundt cake? I have never made one. Recipe please


----------



## skyblue

I am quite thrilled for you, *Neo*! Red suits you to a "t"! You realize we'll require photos of your new baby when she arrives!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue*, I'm so excited!!!!!!!! No shipping notice yet, but the website where I ordered from did say that it took 24 to 48 hours for them to ship, and I have to remind myself that no, it's not Amazon, and they don't have Prime . You can absolutely count on pictures 

And *Jane*, I guess it didn't take long, but I already ordered my first KA "accessory": I ordered the King Arthur's Baker's Companion book . I'm actually glad to get it before the KA (as the book is ordered through Amazon and comes with Prime 2 day shipping ), as it will give me some time to study it and do some essential shopping and be ready for my KA


----------



## Leslie

Neo, perfect choice. The King Arthur Baking Books are fabulous and all their recipes are great. Happy studying and then, happy baking!

L


----------



## TLM

Love my KA, colbalt blue, bowl lift 5 qt.  Had it for a few years and use it in spirts.  Make lots of pizza dough for the kids.

Just found out my cousin has started working at the KA factory is making stand mixers.  Can you say, "Employee Discount"?


----------



## Neo

Thank you Leslie  

And... It shipped, it shipped!!!!! I'm soooo excited, I can't believe it, lol! Now the long one week wait  begins  ...


----------



## Cindy416

Woohoo, Neo! How exciting! Have fun being on KA watch all week.


----------



## Leslie

KitchenAid update:

So...I have a new future daughter-in-law. Naturally I immediately starting thinking that she needed a new KitchenAid mixer as some sort of present (engagement, or shower or whatever). Which meant that I needed to start looking at them...LOL

I knew that the price of KA mixers vary by color. What I didn't know is that they also vary day-to-day, sort of like airline prices. I knew that Jocelyn liked red as a color and I liked the look of the gloss cinnamon mixer. So...

1/4/12 -- price at Amazon is $254. I think about buying but then think I'm ridiculous. They've only been engaged for 3 days. I should wait.
1/9/12 -- price at Amazon is $279. Huh??
1/10/12 -- price at Amazon is $299. Okay, a $45 price increase in less than a week? What's going on?

I decided to Google "KitchenAid Gloss Cinnamon." I found a site that sold one for $225, no shipping...given that I had seen this price fluctuation, I went ahead and ordered it. Now I have to figure out when to give it to Jocelyn as a present....

L


----------



## Jane917

My son's "putative fiance" is going to become a bonified fiance tomorrow....and she doesn't even know it yet! Stay tuned!


----------



## Neo

Oh Leslie, that's sooo nice of you!!! What a great way to welcome Jocelyn into your family! Do you have any other sons - unmarried, by any chance?? I want you as mother in law!!!!  

And Jane, how exciting!!!!!! Please do keep us posted!


----------



## Leslie

Neo said:


> Oh Leslie, that's sooo nice of you!!! What a great way to welcome Jocelyn into your family! Do you have any other sons - unmarried, by any chance?? I want you as mother in law!!!!
> 
> And Jane, how exciting!!!!!! Please do keep us posted!


Thank you Neo, you are very kind. Alas, Lance is my only son...

L


----------



## Jane917

I thought I would bring this thread back to page 1 in anticipation of the arrival of *NEO*s red KA today! I want to share her excitement!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I can smell *Neo's* pumpkin bread now.


Me too, *Cobbie*! I bet her co-workers are pretty excited by this new acquisition as well!   

*Neo*, remember you promised to post photos!!!!


----------



## Neo

Oooh, thank you *Jane *for thinking of me and bringing the thread up, I'm so excited!!!!!!!

*Cobbie *- it may end up being banana bread, as I have 3 very ripe ones that seem to be screaming to be used . Or maybe I could do both, now that I'm going to have a tool that will allow me to go faster 

*Skyblue*, my colleagues don't know yet what's coming . Hopefully they won't mind being my testers 

And I just got notice that it has been delivered, yayyyyyy!!!!!!! Of course, I'm still at work ... Nevermind, I'm so excited !!!!! And I will definitely take pics  

Thank you so much for sharing my excitement with me, so cool


----------



## Leslie

I am excited for you, Neo! I am still waiting for Jocelyn's gloss cinnamon KA to arrive...

L


----------



## Neo

It's here, it's here, and it's found its new home !!!!

It's super late here, as my concierge delivered my new baby late, and then I had to wash the bowl and attachments, find the best place for it, take pictures, admire it, take some more pictures, admire it some more, etc   

Anyway, as promised, the pictures of the unveiling and making it at home in my kitchen 

The arrival - Neo wonders what this new thing is:










The first look at THE box:










Neo tries to claim ownership of MY KA :










Opening the box (taking this animal out on my own brought me to a sweat, lol):










The beauty :










Its new home and friends :










I haven't even turned it on yet, never mind making anything in it - that will be tomorrow, as I now have to get to my shower and to bed, I get up at 5:30am 

Thank you so much again ladies for your support and for sharing my excitement and happiness with me! And thank you for all the help on the color choice: the candy apple red is PERFECT !!!!!!! I will be back with my first banana/pumpkin bread making adventures (probably tomorrow )!!!!

Leslie, now it's your turn!!!!!!!!!!!! You DIL is sooooo lucky, even if she doesn't know it yet


----------



## Jane917

That first peek at the red must have been incredible! Looks perfect in its new home! I am glad Neo approves. I look forward to hearing banana bread stories tomorrow.  j


----------



## skyblue

Oh boy! That was super exciting and it's not even mine! . I loved the photo progression! Neo was enjoying the unveiling as well! The candy apple red totally suits you, and looks gorgeous in your kitchen!

Now I will patiently wait for part two: Baking with *Neo* and her stunning new KA stand mixer!


----------



## Ruby296

*OMG, Neo*, your new red KA is absolutely gorgeous!! It looks perfect on your counter & I can't wait to hear of your baking marathons! It's great to see Neo poking her head around too, she's too cute!


----------



## corkyb

OMG.  Makes me want to get rid of my green one and metal bowl and get that very one you have sitting on your counter!


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> OMG. Makes me want to get rid of my green one and metal bowl and get that very one you have sitting on your counter!


Takes your breath away like a _shiny red sports car_, doesn't it?


----------



## Leslie

Even though they don't call it the 90th anniversary mixer anymore, that sure looks like the 90th edition, with the glass bowl and metal beater. Neo, be aware--I don't believe that beater is dishwasher safe (you might want to check the instructions). The red is gorgeous and it looks great on the counter.

Congratulations!

L


----------



## Jen

*NEO*!!! It's gorgeous. I'm SO glad you picked the red, it's simply perfect. And I love how Neo has to check it out and mark it, my Maddie (that looks like a slightly fatter version of Neo ) has to check all new boxes out as well. 
How great it looks on your counter! Hmmm.....that would look REALLY great in my red, black & white kitchen......


----------



## Cindy416

Beautiful!!!  Makes my white lift-type look pretty boring. 

Have fun, and post photos!


----------



## Neo

Thank you sooo much Ladies!!!! I am sooo happy, and you were all right: no matter what happens, the time during which I enjoy my KA just makes it worth it, no matter how long or short 

I took it through its paces tonight, and made one banana bread, and one regular and 2 medium/small loaves of pumpkin bread - I couldn't decide between the 2, so I made both . I'm keeping one small loaf of pumpkin bread for myself, the rest is going to the office with me tomorrow and not coming back 

It's all cooling down right now, so I don't know how they all taste, but boy *Cobbie* you were right: that baby can hum  !!!! It was amazing, everything was battered so smooth, and I didn't even need to pre-mash the bananas  - almost disappointing how fast it was, lol!

*Leslie*, thank you for pointing that out: indeed, the beaters are not dishwasher safe (not that I ever use my dishwasher, for one person it just doesn't seem worth it, and by the time I fill it I'm out of dishes...).

I can see that I'm going to have a love/hate relationship with my glass bowl: I love how it looks and that I can see through it if all the batter is well mixed or if I need to scrap the sides (and yes, I needed to, and I'm already thinking of that beater someone mentioned earlier in this thread and that actually does that?). I hate how heavy it is though, especially when full and you are trying to pour the batter into the pans (I did have a few blessings for my trainer who's making me lift heavy weights every other weeks ). I think I won't wait too long before getting that second metal bowl...

*Jen*, you and your kitchen totally NEED that KA!!!!!!! It's just awesome in addition to being gorgeous (can't believe I'm talking about a kitchen appliance !), and then we can play together, albeit at a distance . Plus, we are twins, so you just HAVE to get it 

Oh, and I feel compelled to tell you that Neo is actually a boy (the real Neo from the pics, not me, LOL) - or at least he was a boy originally, not much of his "manhood" left after some snipping occurred early on in his life ... But he's just fine!!!   

I waiting for the breads to cool enough to take them out of their pans to take a picture to share my first KA produced batch of goods 

And LOL at the towel holder *Cobbie*


----------



## skyblue

Okay, I pulled up a chair......sitting patiently waiting to see photos of the tasty treats!


----------



## Neo

Sorry I've been so late in getting back here - *Skyblue*, you must have fallen off your chair by now 

Anyway, except for the small pumpkin bread loaf I kept for myself, everything is already gone, but here is the pic of what I backed last night (with my KA, to prove I really did bake it then - and because it's so gorgeous it deserved another picture  ):


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *Neo*!!!! They look scrumptious! The KA is a marvelous prop, too! Soooooo pretty! Aren't you glad you took the plunge?


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> Yeah, *Neo*!!!! They look scrumptious! The KA is a marvelous prop, too! Soooooo pretty! Aren't you glad you took the plunge?


Thank you ! And totally !!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo, it's beautiful!

I was just at the mall in Annapolis and of course I had to pop in to Williams Sonoma to see if they had the pink one. I shouldn't have done that. It was there and it's GORGEOUS! I may try to sell my KA on Craigslist so I can get it. Even my husband liked it. It doesn't match diddly squat in my kitchen, but it sure is all pretty and shiny.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Sorry I've been so late in getting back here - *Skyblue*, you must have fallen off your chair by now
> 
> Anyway, except for the small pumpkin bread loaf I kept for myself, everything is already gone, but here is the pic of what I backed last night (with my KA, to prove I really did bake it then - and because it's so gorgeous it deserved another picture  ):


Can I just say *YUM*??!! Those loaves of pumpkin bread look so delicious! I am sure your colleagues at work enjoyed every bite  And I apologize to Neo for calling him a her! I hope he will forgive me


----------



## Jen

YUM!!!!  I don't like banana bread but that looks delicious!!!  If I ever start to bake I need the pumpkin bread recipe!!  

Oh, really?  Well, if we're twins and I need to buy one, then YOU need a Vitamix my friend     

I do so want one though, it's so pretty!!!!  And really, if it makes cooking EASIER.....


----------



## tamaraheiner

I'm not fond of electronic gadgets myself. I find it therapeutic to do things by hand. But sometimes I need beaters for things like egg whites and cream, unless I want to be there all day!


----------



## Neo

Oh *Luv*, you have to get the pink one!!! It has your name all over it, and I honestly thought of you the second I saw it!

Thank you *Ruby*! My colleagues seemed very happy - I even have a colleague who hates bananas but tried the banana bread and loved it!!! Big success, for sure 

Thank you *Cobbie* - and how did you know that banana and pumpkin bread are the only 2 things (well, that and tuna fish) I can't just leave on the kitchen counters as he seems to not be able to resist?? Which is weird, as he doesn't even go on the kitchen counters (he's not allowed!) normally!

*Jen*, you know I WANT a Vitamix!!! Plus, it's so much healthier that the KA - although, count on me to find some obnoxiously delicious and obscenely heavy thing to make with that one too, LOL!!!! I would be happy to share my pumpkin bread recipe with you - it really came out fantastic and very moist, great texture! I'm not a big fan of banana bread either: I only make it not to throw ripe bananas away, and always take it to the office, as many love it. This time I've added chocolate chips to it, and I've been requested to please never make it without anymore . Anyway, you need the KA for the pumpkin bread though : I've tried to make it a number of times before, and never got the batter so smooth and liquid by hand or even with my immersion blender, and I'm convinced it made the whole difference texture wise!... 

And right now, I'm enjoying my bread pudding I made tonight - I used the whisk of my KA, awesome , and the leftover from the bread I baked on Sunday (courtesy of *Jane*, thank you so much again for the recipe and stellar instructions and tips!!!! ). I think I'm going to have to up my gym regimen...    Did everybody feel the same when you first got your KAs??


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, now you HAVE to post the recipe and a link to Jane's bread recipe!


----------



## Cindy416

Lovely, Neo! Have some banana bread and pumpkin bread for me. Now that I've found out I'm diabetic, I'd only be able to have a bite or two of those, so I'll let you eat them for me.

Luv, you definitely need the pink KA.

As for a Vita-Mix, I'd love to have one! I am a kitchen-small-appliance-aholic, (although I don't have a Rocket Grill or a toaster oven), and I love to have top of the line things. Cooking is one of my creative outlets, and I love to channel Julia Child and my mother when I cook. 

Bon appetit!


----------



## Neo

Hello!

Sorry it took me so long to get back here - it's been a busy last week and weekend, but my KA still got a workout 

*Cindy*, I'm so sorry you have found out you have diabetes, that's a major bummer, and I assume it will have a big impact not only on your eating habits, but also on how you cook? 

*Skyblue*, sorry for the late reply, but better late than never, and with Jane's blessing, here is the bread recipe  (and no, you don't need a KA to make it - gasp!):

Faster, Easier No Knead Rustic Bread
Ingredients
•	3 cups all purpose flour
•	2 teaspoons kosher salt
•	1/4 teaspoon instant yeast or 1 rounded teaspoon dry active yeast, dissolved in a bit of warm water
•	1 1/2 cup luke warm water
Instructions
1.	In a medium large bowl, mix the flour, salt, and yeast together. Pour the water over the flour mixture and mix with a spoon until the flour is absorbed and the mixture resembles wet sticky dough. Cover the bowl with either plastic wrap, foil, or a clean, wet, kitchen towel. Place the bowl in a warm place.
2.	Allow the dough to rest overnight.
3.	Use a big square of parchment paper and place the parchment paper inside the pot - allow it to come all the way up the sides of the pot, and even to hang over the edges, as this makes it easier to lift the hpt bread out of the pot.
4.	Sprinkle just enough flour on the dough to be able to scoop the dough out with your hand without being too sticky. Place the loosely formed dough ball in the center of the pot, on top of the parchment paper. Cover the pot with plastic wrap or a clean wet towel, and let it rise for 40-60 minutes before it goes in the oven. THEN, place a oven-safe lid on top of the pot and place it in the cold oven.
5.	Turn the oven on to 450 degrees F and set a kitchen timer for 30 minutes.
6.	After 30 minutes, carefully remove the lid from the pot and bake for an additional 30 minutes. Remove the pot from the oven and carefully remove loaf from the pot.
7.	Allow the bread to rest for 5 minutes before cutting into slices.

Notes
Since this recipe is so easy, if you have 2 cast iron pots (or you can free-form the bread), it is very easy to have 2 bowls of dough ready to put into pots and bake at the same time! I still mix them separately so that I don't have to divide one blob of dough.

Voila! Thank you *Jane *

And since last week, I have made an apple cake with caramel frosting - it came out wonderfully, and the frosting would never have been possible without the KA, pure joy!!!!!! And my colleagues were happy too


----------



## Cindy416

Neo, your bread recipe sounds delicious! I'll have to try it.

As for my diabetes diagnosis, it will make a big difference in the way I eat because I now count carbs at every meal and snack. I will continue to cook, but will do nutritional information calculations on my recipes so that I can determine the serving size of whatever I fix so that I can stay within the recommended number of carbs. When I was first diagnosed, I was in a state of disbelief because I thought I was eating healthy foods. Turns out I was, but the carb counts were too high. Since watching carbs carefully, I've begun losing weight, which is something that I've been trying to do with Weight Watchers for quite some time. I'm now being much more successful, so I'm hoping that will help. I'm not on meds yet, as my doctor suggested that I try 3 months of controlled carb eating. Wish me luck. (I made up my mind that I am going to do everything that's recommended, following guidelines to a t. I'll do everything in my power to manage this properly.)

Keep up the baking, and share great recipes with us.   Bon appetit!


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for posting the recipe, *NEO*. I just want to point out, that instant yeast is not the same as quick rise yeast. I only use SAF instant yeast (and now so does NEO!)


----------



## skyblue

Many thanks to *Jane* for the bread recipe, and to *Neo *posting the recipe! YEAH!  I also appreciate the yeast recommendation!   I need to try this soon! 

*Cindy*, I am sorry about the diabetes diagnosis. Hopefully you can control it with diet and exercise. I have a type 1 diabetic child and it has been a real roller coaster ride. Sneaky carbs, hormones and illness can really throw a monkey wrench into the mix! You have to be a food super sleuth, and a good advance food/snack planner! Take care!


----------



## Cindy416

Skyblue, thanks for the kind words. I'm pretty hardheaded, and there's no way this will get the best of me if I have anything to say about it. I'm extremely fortunate that my cholesterol levels are excellent, and I'm exercising and losing weight. Since cooking is my main creative outlet, I'm considering this diagnosis to be a challenge, but one that I'll win. I can't ignore my KitchenAid lift-type stand mixer, of course, so I'll be fixing nutritious and portion-controlled things with it.  I'm sure your daughter has her challenges, and I wish her the best. I know a few people who are type 1 diabetics, and life keeps them on their toes. (I know quite a few type 2 diabetics, several of whom look at blood sugar control from the point of view that they will just use more insulin. This surprises me, especially since most of them are intelligent under other circumstances.) 

Leslie, I'll quit hijacking your wonderful KA thread. Sorry.


----------



## geniebeanie

Congratulations Lesilie, I am waiting on mine to come Wednesday.  QVC had a great show on Sunday and when I saw the tangerine one I caved big time.    I waited about twenty years for my kitchen aide mixer.  I have the 5  quart artisan tilt model coming .  I  am so excited.    I hope you enjoy your KA mixer as well.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've had my kitchen aid mixer since Christmas 2004. DH bought for me for our 1st Christmas together and learned a very important lesson: don't prank your new (less than 2 months) wife when you buy her something nice and expensive. He thought it would be funny if he took out the actual mixer, put in a toy mixer, weighed the box down w/ bricks (so I wouldn't know until after I opened the box). He soon learned it wasn't funny. My brothers had to be forced not to mention it for a long time b/c everytime they would bring it up, I got mad @ DH all over again (I was so excited to see it and mom was too so she asked what color it was. I apparently screamed out "it's colbalt blue!" which is what my brothers would randomly scream out whenever we were all together).

I made copy cat Mrs. Field's cookie recipe w/ my kitchen aid the other day. Since I'm no good @ staging food photos, I'm going to post pics of my 2 yr old eating them instead. Her eyes are closed b/c of the flash:


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for posting the recipe, *NEO*. I just want to point out, that instant yeast is not the same as quick rise yeast. I only use SAF instant yeast (and now so does NEO!)


What kind of a pot do you use? And what size?

L


----------



## Leslie

geniebeanie said:


> Congratulations Lesilie, I am waiting on mine to come Wednesday. QVC had a great show on Sunday and when I saw the tangerine one I caved big time. I waited about twenty years for my kitchen aide mixer. I have the 5 quart artisan tilt model coming . I am so excited. I hope you enjoy your KA mixer as well.


Hi Genie, I am sure you will love your mixer as much as I love mine. It's great for making mashed potatoes and the other day I tackled a pie crust, a cooking challenge I swore off years ago...

I still haven't figured out when to give Jocelyn her mixer, but I suspect it is going to be sooner rather than later. 

L


----------



## Leslie

I figure we're all friends on this thread so you might enjoy the blog I started to document the months leading up to the wedding:

jeldeljune2013.com

Please drop by and leave a comment. I suspect sometime soon there will be new pictures of a cinnamon glass KitchenAid mixer!

L


----------



## Neo

Yay *Leslie*, I was thinking of your future DIL and her new KA, and wondering if she already knew about the treat she is in for 

I have been using my 4.5QT Le Creuset for Jane's bread recipe (again, on Jane's advice ), and it's been working out fantastically. This past weekend I made it with half the quantity, and used my 2QT Le Creuset - also worked well, even though the bread ended up being a tad chewy (which I like ) as I'm still working on adjusting the baking time for the reduced quantity. I did 22 minutes each (covered and not covered). I will be trying with 25 mn each this coming weekend and see how that goes.

Else, I also made shortbread cookies, ginger snaps, and chewy chocolate chip cookies over the weekend. They all turned out nicely, even though baking times needed to be slightly adjusted. I think my oven isn't exactly at the temperature it says, and I may invest in an oven thermometer... Sadly, the chocolate chip cookies were only chewy on the day they were backed, and then turned to crunchy (but still tasty!) the next day, even though I stored them in a ziplock bag with a piece of apple in it (as per King Arthur Flour recommendation). Not sure what went wrong, but I'm considering writing them to ask 

Did I mention that I LOVE my KA? 

Oh, and I got my first accessories: a second bowl (in metal, less pretty, but MUCH lighter and easier to maneuver! And having 2 makes a huge difference!), and the Flex Beater. Love the Flex Beater, works like a charm: I don't need to scrap the sides anymore, and love that it's a bit lower in the bowl, so it makes it easier to add stuff to your bowl. Very nice, really!

*Alle*, from the pics, your cookies turned out very good


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> What kind of a pot do you use? And what size?
> 
> L


If I make 2 loaves, I use the 4.5 qt Le Creuset and the 4.5 qt Lodge cast iron. If I only make 1 loaf I use the Lodge. My Lodge is pretty much dedicted to bread baking.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> If I make 2 loaves, I use the 4.5 qt Le Creuset and the 4.5 qt Lodge cast iron. If I only make 1 loaf I use the Lodge. My Lodge is pretty much dedicted to bread baking.


Now I need to go shopping for a 4.5 qt pot. I have a 3 qt pot and 6 qt but nothing in between.

When you mix the bread in the KA, do you use the dough hook?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Now I need to go shopping for a 4.5 qt pot. I have a 3 qt pot and 6 qt but nothing in between.
> 
> When you mix the bread in the KA, do you use the dough hook?
> 
> L


This may sound irreverent, but I do not use the KA to mix the dough. The dough in this recipe is a wet dough, and does not require kneading. I use a dough whip. Neo now also has a dough whisk.


----------



## Jane917

The link to the above dough whisk came from Amazon. I bought mine a few years ago from King Arthur Flour. My Lodge cast iron dutch oven, 4.5 qts, came from Amazon.


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> This may sound irreverent, but I do not use the KA to mix the dough. The dough in this recipe is a wet dough, and does not require kneading. I use a dough whip. Neo now also has a dough whisk.


Yep. You sound a bit irreverent.  Since I'm a fan of King Arthur flour, I have a dough whisk from there, so your irreverence is forgiven as far as I'm concerned.  (Now that I have some arthritis, I let my KA do the work so that I don't have to be so achy.)


----------



## Leslie

We went through the entire inventory of pans we have and not a single 4.5 qt one in the bunch! I'm not sure it's worth it to buy a pot just to experiment with a bread recipe, but I am tempted...

I have all the ingredients in the house, including the parchment paper. It's a little annoying not to have something to cook it in, though. Do you think a Pyrex (glass) casserole would work? I think I have a 5 qt. covered casserole. Opinions?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> We went through the entire inventory of pans we have and not a single 4.5 qt one in the bunch! I'm not sure it's worth it to buy a pot just to experiment with a bread recipe, but I am tempted...
> 
> I have all the ingredients in the house, including the parchment paper. It's a little annoying not to have something to cook it in, though. Do you think a Pyrex (glass) casserole would work? I think I have a 5 qt. covered casserole. Opinions?
> 
> L


If the covered pyrex can take heat up to 450 degrees, I can't see why it won't work. However, I don't think you will get as crisp a crust as in the cast iron. I don't cut the parchment paper the size of the bottom of the pan. I just cut a piece that fits the pan and comes up the sides. It is OK if it sticks out over the edge. It makes it easier to get the bread out of the hot pot. Let me know the results.

Do you have a 4qt or a 5qt cast iron. That should work fine too.


----------



## rla1996

Leslie,

In regards to the cast iron, keep and eye out at your local thrift stores and pick some up when you see it for a good price.  Some bleach, a re-seasoning and you're good to go.


----------



## geniebeanie

I do love my K.A. Mixer but am so sad becaues I cannot figure how to post pictures to share.    I have photoshop but when I tried it did not work.
I have the artisan with the glass bowl and four attachments.  Tomorrow is the first time I am going to use it.    I had to run all over the place this week so tomorrow will be fun day with my KA. I washed all my new baking pans I got for Christmas today, think I will get up early tomorrow lol.


----------



## Poovey

Mom finally indulged her years-long wish and picked up a Classic model a couple of weeks ago. I live at home. What has two thumbs and hogs the new Kitchen Aid? *Points to self with thumbs* This chick. 

I did mashed potatoes to go with Mom's chicken-fried steak yesterday. Because I had access to the mixer, I left the skins on--when I had to mash all those potatoes by hand, I peeled them to make it easier even though I like them more with skin.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Sarah, glad to have you join the thread! I love making mashed potatoes in the KA. It's so easy!

L


----------



## Poovey

I'm sure Leslie's potatoes are the best. I only started giving a flip about cooking about two years ago and, before that, was barely capable of browning ground beef and adding Manwich. That joke about how you aren't supposed to use the smoke alarm as your kitchen timer? Totally applied to me at that point. In fact, I caught a Hot Pocket on fire in a microwave once. Yes. Really. I walked back through and there it was, spinning on the carousel...in flames. That was a good fifteen years ago and my family still tells this story every time we're all together on holidays. Hehe.

So, I'm still learning, but Mom's an excellent home cook and is happy to have me around. She's done most of the food around here from scratch longer than I've been alive (thirty years), so I take full advantage of her experience. Also, I really like making dessert. Dinner? Yeah, great. Where are the brownies?


----------



## Leslie

I gave Jocelyn her cinnamon-gloss KA this afternoon! No special reason, I just wanted to. She and Lance are coming over tomorrow for lunch and then my husband is going to help her with her taxes. Jocelyn told me that she would bring lunch, since Tony would be doing the tax work. I sort of figured, "I'll give her the KA today and maybe she can use it to help with making lunch." When I told Lance about it 3 weeks ago, he said she'd want to use it 3 times a day. I could've waited 'til her/our birthday but that meant 5 months of it sitting in my office not being used. KA's live to serve, right? It wouldn't be happy in the box.

The cinnamon-gloss is very pretty. Brownish, but with nice hints of red. It reminds me of Jocelyn's hair. She said she loved the color. She was also extremely excited about the dough hook. I chuckled to myself about that. *I* was excited about the dough hook for mine, too, but have yet to use it!

This is the fourth KA I've bought in as many years. It started with my niece when I bought her a pink Komen (grrr) one for her wedding gift. Then me (yellow), my sister (candy apple red), and now Jocelyn (cinnamon-gloss, which Lance is texting me is "subtle yet bold").

I will post two pictures as soon as I get them uploaded to Photobucket. Stay tuned!


----------



## Leslie

Okay, here are the pics...Jocelyn opening the box (I apologize for the blurriness. I was excited too!):










The KA in the box (to show the color). I'll post pictures of it out of the box when Lance sends them to me. He says it looks great on their counter.


----------



## Neo

Oh *Leslie*, I was just coming here to post pics of what I baked today, but the smile on Jocelyn's face is just the best!!!!!! She looks so happy - and we all understand her !!!!!! And the cinnamon gloss is gorgeous! She is going to have so much fun with it - such a nice present of you to make, seriously. And you just made her part of the family girls too, so sweet 

*Geniebeanie*, what did you bake? How did it go? *Cobbie* is the best at explaining how to post pictures - I should know, she taught me ! Can't wait to see your KA!!!!!!

Nice going *Sarah*!!! I am yet to try *Leslie's* potatoes - I just need to go back in the thread to find the recipe 

And today, I made my first cupcakes with frosting, and because they are my favorites, I made red velvet cupcakes. I'm actually pretty proud about how they turned out: I think they look fantastic for my first ever (and first time using a piping bag too, that was fun )! Now I just need to find out how they actually taste 

But in the meantime, here they are, with the star who made it possible, my beloved KA - with new flexbeater :



















And before the frosting action:


----------



## Jane917

*NEO*, I absolutely cannot believe that is your first attempt with the piping bag! That is fabulous!

*Leslie*, I love the color of Jocelyn's new KA. What a lucky girl! If Tony does my taxes, I will bring lunch too!


----------



## Poovey

Neo, the red-velvet cupcakes look delicious--and great job with the icing. I've been meaning to try piping frosting for a while now, but...eh. My mom rocks *hard* at that sort of thing, so I'm a little intimidated.


----------



## Leslie

I am very impressed with those cupcakes, too! Can you share the recipe?

My mashed potatoes are just ordinary mashed potatoes. The nice thing about using the KA is that it gets all the lumps out (I don't like lumpy potatoes) and you can whip in lots of milk and butter to make them really fluffy and buttery tasting.

Here's a pic of Jocelyn at home making sweet potato mashed potatoes. The KA looks great, doesn't it?


----------



## Jane917

Jocelyn certainly got right to work with that mixer! I love that deep red color.

Funny thing about mashed potatoes. It is one thing I never use my KA for. I think it makes the potatoes "tough." I like the texture of slightly lumpy. My mashed potatoes (that I make only for holidays) have cream cheese, butter (of course), and I carefully mash and blend with my potato masher and a big spoon. They get refrigerated and then slowly warmed in the slow cooker. 

I will have to try Leslie's version of mashed potatoes for the KA.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Jocelyn certainly got right to work with that mixer! I love that deep red color.


It looks much more red in that picture, doesn't it?



> Funny thing about mashed potatoes. It is one thing I never use my KA for. I think it makes the potatoes "tough." I like the texture of slightly lumpy. My mashed potatoes (that I make only for holidays) have cream cheese, butter (of course), and I carefully mash and blend with my potato masher and a big spoon. They get refrigerated and then slowly warmed in the slow cooker.


In our household we call those "Party Potatoes" from a recipe that I cut out of the newspaper a million years ago.



> I will have to try Leslie's version of mashed potatoes for the KA.


This recipe looks pretty basic:

http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/578636-CREAMY-MASHED-POTATOES

It doesn't say this, but I put the butter in with the milk and then put in the microwave to warm the milk and melt the butter.

L


----------



## Jane917

I found the basic mashed potato recipe in the KA cookbook that came with the machine. I don't think I have ever used a recipe from this cookbook before, but I am loving how basic they look. Today I think I will try the Garden Quiche with the Baked Pastry Shell. I will be home all alone this weekend, as DH is going to Montana for a few days. I might also try the Sour Cream Coffee Cake and take it to work with me on Monday. It's a KA Throwdown this weekend!


----------



## Leslie

I am tempted to make cupcakes with fancy frosting. Usually my cupcakes look like they were frosted by a five year old. LOL.

L


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jane* and *Leslie*! I am happy to report back that my cupcakes also taste fantastic (if I modestly say so myself, lol), and I put it all on account of the recipe!

So in case you feel like red velvet today *Leslie*, here is the recipe: I just made half (12 cupcakes felt like enough!), but used 3/4 of quantities for the frosting, because she said that if you wanted to use a piping bag and pile it up, you should make 1 and a half of the given quantity: as you see my cupcakes in the picture, I used all the frosting I had on them, nothing left or thrown out, so I feel the quantity was perfect - and the ratio tastes perfect!!! I also put the frosting in the piping bag as soon as it was done, but then put the piping bag in the fridge for a while before piping as I had something else I needed to do and wanted to take my time for the piping - I think that worked to my advantage as the frosting was relatively solid when I started piping, and I think that it made it more manageable. Anyway, here is the recipe :

http://www.carrottopmom.com/?p=290

And Jocelyn just looks so happy using her new KA!!!!!! Great picture, please say thank you to Lance (and to you!) for sharing it with us 

*Sarah*, thank you ! Just go for it with the piping!!!! Your Mom had her first times too, and it's really fun


----------



## Jane917

I have a friend who recently made 250 cupcakes for her daughter's wedding reception. She had never made anything but standard old cupcakes with frosting out of the box. She had a book on cupcakes, and decorated up a storm. She had roses, swirls, you name it! They were gorgeous!

I feel creative drinking Cupcake Wine, a relatively new California winery. 

I want to get one of those mini cupcake pans so I can make the little ones. Uh oh, it is dangerous for me to go to the King Arthur Flour site. *NEO*, did you get the piping bag from KAF? I could just use a plastic bag.

On to the dough for my quiche today.


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I just got the 16" Wilton disposable piping bags from Amazon with Prime. They sell them by 12, and because I wasn't sure how it would work out I didn't want to commit to more, LOL. Turns out I really like them, and the size - it was perfect for frosting for 12 cupcakes, without being too big and cumbersome! Plus, I really don't want to have to deal with cleaning up a piping bag, seeing how sticky the frosting is ...

I love mini cupcakes, and have a pan! I actually thought of going that route (I first though tof making the full quantity, and make 12 large cupcakes and the rest minis), but then realized I wouldn't know how/where to store all of them 

And wow on your friend, she's a courageous woman!!!! 250 !!!! I bet she had loads of fun making them, but must have been so happy when she was done!


----------



## Jane917

Disposable piping bags.....great idea! I bet I can get the mini pans at Amazon too.


----------



## Cindy416

Congrats on your cupcake success!  I love disposable piping bags, and haven't used the plastic ones for a long time. The first disposable bags that I bought came from KAF, and then the next batch came from a cake decorating store in the city where I shop. Since I now use Amazon.com for many things, I'll have to look there for my next piping bags.


----------



## Jane917

Jane917 said:


> Disposable piping bags.....great idea! I bet I can get the mini pans at Amazon too.


Yay! I found some tart pans up in a cupboard. I will have to check to see if they are the same size as the mini cupcake pans!


----------



## geniebeanie

Thanks for thinking of me, baked a bunch of brownies so far, cannot believe how easy the KA made it. They must have been good because I had to run to the store for dinner, left them cooling. When I got home,they were all gone lol. I want to use the four or five mixes I have. Then when they are gone everything will be from scratch. I especially cannot wait to start using my Rosie Bakery recipie book.


----------



## Meemo

I need to pull out my KA and make 
some cupcakes - and ice them like this cake. The process is here: http://www.dwellingsbydevore.com/2011/10/rosette-cake-tutorial.html - I just love this blog in general, love her rooms & her reworking of old furniture & other stuff. Ah Pinterest...so many ideas, so little time...










Hopefully cupcakes would end up looking almost like this:


----------



## geniebeanie

Geniebeanie/017-3.jpg is some of my baking supplies to start from Scratch. I have twice as much in my pantry so I can start playing.


----------



## Leslie

Lance and Jocelyn were over for lunch. She brought Shepherd's Pie made with ground turkey and sweet potato mashed potato frosting. Very tasty! Lance had a video of her making the mashed potatoes and she used the whip for the whole thing which I suppose is okay, but I suggested that next time she start with the flat beater and finish with the whip. That's how I do it. If Lance sends me the video, I'll post it. It's funny--well, funny for foodies, that is. LOL.

I love the idea of disposable piping bags. Off to look...

L


----------



## Leslie

Oh and I forgot to mention that Jocelyn woke up this morning (early), took the dog for a walk then came home and made a homemade coffee cake with the KA. This is a machine that will be well used. Probably more well used than mine! LOL.

Neo, that recipe for the red velvet cupcakes sounds great but I think yours look better than the ones in the blog!

L


----------



## Jane917

*Cobbie*, I am so impressed! Congratulations to your DIL to have the gumption to even enter the contest!

I guess I am going to have to tackle cupcakes just to keep up with the times, but not this weekend. We were in Portland, OR over the Christmas holidays visiting kids. My DIL2B took my to a cupcake shop. I hope I did not drool all over the floor. We do not have a cupcake shop in my small town. I think *NEO* should open one.


----------



## Jane917

Wow, Leslie, you sure hit the prize box with Jocelyn. Such a great smile! Maybe Jocelyn and Lance can just move in with you and become dog-walker/chefs.


----------



## Neo

So *Jane*, how did the mini cupcake action go ? What kind did you make?

Thank you *Cindy* . They really have a lot to choose from in Amazon, and I just went with Prime eligible ones that weren't too expensive to give them a try - also, I felt that those that came by the hundreds were a bit overkill, lol. I was happy enough with the Wilton 16", and will probably order those again. I really liked that they didn't come precut, which allows you to cut to the width you want (I started a bit too small and then cut off some more ). They are made of a soft enough plastic that they were easy to squeeze, but firm enough that I didn't miss not having any extra metal/plastic tips for the bag. Please let us know what you get and how they work out!

*Geniebeanie*, your KA is gorgeous!!! Is there any color that doesn't look fantastic?? All the brownies being gone is the best compliment of all, methinks . And I think you are totally set and ready for baking from scratch, lol. I can see chocolate chips cookies in your future  ...

*Meemo*, that's taking frosting to a whole other level, wow!!!!! Gorgeous! But then I wouldn't dare eat the cupcakes anymore 

*Leslie*, Yum, that shepherds pie sounds sooo good!!! I think I need to look into that! And thank you so much for the compliment on my cupcakes 

*Cobbie*, that's exactly how I did it!!! Went from the outside in, and it obviously is fairly foolproof . I was just wondering how I came to do it that way, and I think it may have been from watching enough "DC cupcakes" on tv . I one of the episode, they had problems because they didn't have enough people who knew how to do their signature piping and were trying to teach new people, so they kept demonstrating how to do it. They had a bigger opening at the end, so it made for a fatter output, which seemed to make it difficult though. Oh, one other thing they did and I did to: when you get to the center and are done, instead of just lifting the piping bag away, slightly push on it before lifting. It pushes the whole frosting slightly to the outside, and if you had any hole between frosting rolls, it fills them seamlessly. I'm sure you will have a blast doing this 
And wow on your DIL, 100 cupcakes!!!!!!

ETA: *Jane*, just saw that there are not to be cupcakes in your weekend . And maybe I should: a new carrer choice for me may be exactly what I need . Except that I better practice making more than 12 at a time, and better get a bit faster at it too, lol!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Wow, Leslie, you sure hit the prize box with Jocelyn. Such a great smile! Maybe Jocelyn and Lance can just move in with you and become dog-walker/chefs.


She does have a great smile. Notice the little dimple, just on the right side. 

At lunch today, we were talking about adult children living with their parents (Jocelyn knows someone from work in this situation--daughter, husband and two kids living with mom and dad). I pointed out that we have a very small house and they just nodded their heads furiously (as if, living with us would be bad idea).

Not to mention, competing KA mixers! LOL

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> She does have a great smile. Notice the little dimple, just on the right side.
> 
> At lunch today, we were talking about adult children living with their parents (Jocelyn knows someone from work in this situation--daughter, husband and two kids living with mom and dad). I pointed out that we have a very small house and they just nodded their heads furiously (as if, living with us would be bad idea).
> 
> Not to mention, competing KA mixers! LOL
> 
> L


I hope you caught the drift of my sarcasm when I suggested they could live with you. Our boys, who I know love us dearly, have decided not to even live in the same state as we do! To top it off, when the youngest left for college, we bought a home that was way smaller than the 5 bedroom we had in MT. We thought it was too tempting!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> So *Jane*, how did the mini cupcake action go ? What kind did you make?


So......*Neo*, you know perfectly well that the only cupcake action I had today was with the one you sent me!  After I saw what you did the first time out of the chute, I am now discouraged to enter the competition. Never fear, I will get my nerve back and soon be making cupcakes. Thank you for pointing me to that delicious blog. My brother is coming in a couple of weeks to celebrate his birthday, and maybe I will surprise him with cupcakes, which will be know as Neo's cupcakes.

For the count, I made two loaves of bread today, and the quiche from the KA cookbook which came with the KA. I wonder if they update the recipes. I would never have thought of using the KA to mix the egg mixture, and, in fact, used my wire whisk by hand to finish up the job. I have not tasted the quiche yet, but I can tell by looking it cannot be compared to Julia's.


----------



## KindleGirl

Wow!  I'm glad I already own a KA or you guys would be "enabling" me! I own one just like Jocelyn's and I love it....but that candy apple red sure is pretty and shiny!  

Those red velvet cupcakes are making me hungry. My family members are red velvet lovers so I may just have to whip some up to take to the superbowl party tomorrow! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## kindlek

Sparkplug said:


> Actually there are decals you can apply to KitchenAid mixers.


And actually, there are custom paint jobs too! http://www.unamorecustomshoppe.com/categories/KitchenAid-Mixers/


----------



## Leslie

Neo, since you seem to be the Cupcake Queen, I'd like you to make these and report back. I'd specifically like to know how tasty they are and how hard they are to make. Thanks in advance! 

*Salted Caramel Cupcakes*

Makes 15 cupcakes

_Brown Sugar Cupcakes_

1 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1 stick of unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons packed light brown sugar
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons buttermilk
Preheat oven to 325 °F. Line muffin tin with paper or foil liners.

In a medium bowl, combine flour, baking powder and salt.

In a large bowl, cream butter and brown sugar until pale and fluffy. Add eggs one at a time, beating after each until fully incorporated. Mix in vanilla extract. Add flour mixture to wet ingredients in 3 batches, alternating with 1/2 of the buttermilk, stirring after each until everything is combined.

Pour batter into prepared muffin tin until each liner is 3/4 full. Bake for around 25 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

_Salted Caramel Filling_

1/2 cup sugar
3 tablespoons salted butter, cubed
 1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoons heavy cream, at room temperature
In a medium saucepan, cook the sugar over medium heat, whisking as it melts. When it turns a deep amber color, add the butter and stir until it is melted. Add the heavy cream and whisk until the caramel is smooth. Remove from heat and let cool.

Using a large pastry tip or a paring knife, cut a small round piece out of the top of each cupcake. Pour in around 1-2 teaspoons of caramel.

_Salted Caramel Buttercream Frosting_

1/4 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons water
1/4 cup heavy cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 stick salted butter
1 stick unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar, sifted
Fleur de sel for sprinkling (optional)

In a medium saucepan, combine sugar and water and cook over medium-high heat. Boil without stirring until it turns a deep amber color. Remove from heat and slowly pour in cream and vanilla, whisking until it is very smooth. Let cool for around 20 minutes, until it's just barely warm and still pourable.

Meanwhile, beat butter and salt together until light and fluffy. Add powdered sugar and beat until thoroughly combined. Pour in the cooled caramel and beat on medium-high speed until light and airy (around 2 minutes). Spread or pipe onto filled cupcakes (if frosting is too runny, the caramel was too warm when added - refrigerate for around 15-20 minutes until frosting is stiffer). Sprinkle each cupcake with a small pinch of fleur de sel.


----------



## Jane917

*Leslie*, I think your request of Neo is hilarious!   I can hardly wait to see her results!

I bought disposable piping bags this weekend.........I am determined to make Neo's red velvet cupcakes.

ANYTHING salted caramel is bound to be wonderful!


----------



## Neo

*Leslie*, thank you for the laugh of the day   !!!

I'm with *Jane*, and agree that anything with salted caramel has to be delicious - and so I will probably be giving these a try at some point . I don't think I'll manage this upcoming weekend, but I will definitely report back as soon as I do 

Yay *Jane*, I'm sure the red velvet cupcakes will be super easy for you, my baking guru!!!

Oh, and my friends gifted me with the Artisan Bread in 5 minutes a Day book this weekend!!!!! I'm very excited, and need to establish which I will be making first


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Leslie*, thank you for the laugh of the day   !!!
> 
> Oh, and my friends gifted me with the Artisan Bread in 5 minutes a Day book this weekend!!!!! I'm very excited, and need to establish which I will be making first


Yay for your friend! I have ABin5, Healthy Bread in 5, and Pizza/Flatbread in 5, among many other bread books. I make a big batch, keep it in the refrigerator (I have 2 refrigerators and 2.5 freezers), and make one loaf at a time. Needless to say, I end up with a lot of croutons made from left over bread.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, aka *Cupcake Queen* love your new title! I can't wait to hear how the salted caramel cupcakes come out. You are all making me salivate w/all this cupcake talk! My daughters & I watch DC Cupcakes too! Those sisters & mommy are a riot to watch & I love seeing their cupcake follies. I love their signature swirl, something I aspire to. We are going to DC over President's Day weekend & I want to try & fit in a stop to their shop for a little treat. My girls will be in heaven


----------



## Leslie

I posted the story of Jocelyn's mixer on my wedding blog, if anyone wants to drop by and leave a comment...

http://jeldeljune2013.com/2012/02/05/the-tale-of-the-kitchen-aid-mixer/

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I posted the story of Jocelyn's mixer on my wedding blog, if anyone wants to drop by and leave a comment...
> 
> http://jeldeljune2013.com/2012/02/05/the-tale-of-the-kitchen-aid-mixer/
> 
> L


Wow! I went to the blog! I am IN the blog.....thanks, Leslie. We may have had an event proposal, but Jocelyn is way ahead of us in wedding plans. Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Wow! I went to the blog! I am IN the blog.....thanks, Leslie. We may have had an event proposal, but Jocelyn is way ahead of us in wedding plans. Congratulations to the happy couple!


Jocelyn is way ahead...I hope she doesn't drive herself crazy with wedding plans over 16 months (well, I am here to keep her grounded. LOL).

So, I've decided to tackle baking some cupcakes but of course, that means I need to buy equipment. LOL. Typical Leslie. I just ordered:

1 of: Wilton 2104-6667 12 Piece Cupcake Decorating Set [Kitchen]

1 of: Chicago Metallic Baking Essentials Cupcake/Batter Dispenser [Kitchen]

1 of: Cuisipro Cupcake Corer [Kitchen]

1 of: Domino Light Brown Sugar 16oz [Misc.]

1 of: Farberware 52106 Nonstick Bakeware 12-Cup Muffin Pan [Kitchen]

1 of: Cupcake Courier 36-Cupcake Plastic Storage Container, Saffron Yellow [Kitchen]

The only thing I really needed was the brown sugar. All the rest is gravy. But I figure, I want to be successful and I need the right tools. LOL. Or, I could say, life is short, enjoy it while you can!

When I have all my gear, I am going to give either the red velvet or salted caramel cupcakes a try. I'll report back.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Wow! I went to the blog! I am IN the blog.....thanks, Leslie. We may have had an event proposal, but Jocelyn is way ahead of us in wedding plans. Congratulations to the happy couple!


You are in the blog! I love the pictures of your son and his fiancee. So perfect...

I asked Jocelyn about this (since they don't have any photos) and she said, "My engagement was perfect. Lance was so nervous..." LOL

L


----------



## Jane917

I can hardly wait to see the fruits of your cupcake efforts! What in the heck is a cupcake corer. I have an apple corer, a jalpeno corer, and a bell pepper corer (invented by my son....really....patent pending and available at a BBB near you!), but I do not have a cupcake corer.  

My brother is coming to visit over the long weekend. We will be celebrating his birthday. I think I will make the red velvet cupcakes next weekend, freeze them, then frost them closer to the day he arrives.


----------



## Jane917

Here is the pepper corer that my son invented! How cool is that? I know, you are all saying, "How hard is it to core a pepper?" That was my first reaction. However, he is not yet 30 years old and achieved during his MBA program.


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I know I've already said that, but I think it's just so cool that your son has invented the pepper corer 

*Leslie*, you go girl!!!!! I think you will be all decked out for cupcake baking, and I hereby totally pass the title of Cupcake Queen to you ? I feel it may be a bit premature for me to carry the title, seeing how the red velvet cupcakes I made (all 12 of them) were, well, the first I've ever made, lol! But I had a blast making them, and I'm now looking into getting a cupcake dedicated cookbook . I looked at that cupcake corer too!!!!
Jocelyn's wedding dedicated website is amazing! And loved the KA story, obviously 

Wow *Ruby*, I'm so jealous you are going to have cupcakes at DC Cupcakes!!!!! Hope you get to see the girls ad their Mom too (love the Mom, she's a riot!)!


----------



## Leslie

I've actually never enjoyed making cupcakes but that was because the only thing I owned was a muffin pan. I'd have to spoon the batter with a spoon which was always messy, then frost them with a knife which always looked like something an amateur would do. We'll see if being outfitted with a batter pourer, cupcake corer, and pastry bag makes the whole process more fun. 

I'll keep everyone posted!

L


----------



## KindleGirl

I made the red velvet cupcakes for the Superbowl party on Sunday and they were very good! I put some in the freezer too so we could enjoy them closer to Valentine's Day when my daughter comes home. I made the full batch and it made about 28 of them for me.

I always use a large cookie scoop to fill the muffin cups...works perfectly with no mess.

Happy cupcake baking, Leslie! Let us know which ones you make.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am in the process of making french bread.  It's the 1st time I've used my dough hook and I'm excited about it.  It's rising right now (in a warm room covered w/ plastic wrap) and hopefully my 2 month old will let me have some time to finish it up.  DH will enjoy coming home to a house that smells like fresh baked bread, but then again, who doesn't?  I'll try to post some pics of the finished product.


----------



## Cindy416

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I am in the process of making french bread. It's the 1st time I've used my dough hook and I'm excited about it. It's rising right now (in a warm room covered w/ plastic wrap) and hopefully my 2 month old will let me have some time to finish it up. DH will enjoy coming home to a house that smells like fresh baked bread, but then again, who doesn't? I'll try to post some pics of the finished product.


Are you using the recipe that's in the KA recipe book? I've always had fantastic results with that recipe. In fact, it's one of the few bread recipes that I've used that has never required any fluctuation in the amount of flour needed. (Often, humidity will require an adjustment in flour amounts, but I've never needed to do that with the KA recipe.)


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Wow *Ruby*, I'm so jealous you are going to have cupcakes at DC Cupcakes!!!!! Hope you get to see the girls ad their Mom too (love the Mom, she's a riot!)!


I will try & snap off a few pics if we go!


----------



## Leslie

All my cupcake gear arrived yesterday and I thought, let's do something fun. I came up with the idea of a *Kindleboards/KitchenAid Kupcake Kookoff*.

The way it works:

Sometime this weekend (either Saturday or Sunday) bake a batch of cupcakes using your KitchenAid mixer (or, if you don't feel like using the mixer, that's fine too). Post a picture when your done and if you want to share the recipe, that would be great!

It's fine to use a mix and canned frosting if you're not a "from scratch" baker.

If you have any fun stories about your baking experience, share those too.

There's really no point to this, just the fun idea of everyone baking cupcakes together in a virtual bakeoff!

Jocelyn and I will be making salted caramel cupcakes on Sunday morning. I'll report back with both stories and photos. I hope others will join in!

L


----------



## Jane917

Game on! However, I am horrible at posting pictures. I plan to make Neo's Red Velvet cupcakes. 

I am still curious what your cupcake corer is.


----------



## Neo

What a great idea *Leslie*!!!!!

I will be watching from the sidelines this weekend, as I promised my colleagues some blueberry muffins for Monday (on the bright side, I will be using my KA ), and also because I got enrolled into backing cupcakes for a charity in a couple of weeks (the good news is that we will do this based on pre-sales, so I should know beforehand how many to make ), and I don't want to be all cupcaked-out by then 

*Leslie*, I will be very curious on how your cupcake batter dispenser works out: depending on how many I have to make for the sale, this may be totally worth the investment !!!

*Jane*, please feel free to mail me your pictures if you want me to post them for you 

Ooooh, I can't wait to see all the goodies you will all be baking!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*, please feel free to mail me your pictures if you want me to post them for you
> 
> Ooooh, I can't wait to see all the goodies you will all be baking!!!!!


*Neo*, I have no problem taking the pictures, uploading to my computer, and uploading to Snapfish or whatever it is called. I just never get around to do it! If I can get them to you, I can get them to KB.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> *Neo*, I have no problem taking the pictures, uploading to my computer, and uploading to Snapfish or whatever it is called. I just never get around to do it! If I can get them to you, I can get them to KB.


Oh, ok, good


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I never did get around to taking pics of my french bread.  It tastes really good and the recipe calls for rolling the dough like a jelly roll then pinching/tucking the edges.  Tasty and easy to make


----------



## MichelleR

Might I glom onto this thread to announce my newest purchase? (Even though it's back-ordered until March.)



We do green drinks and smoothies, and the old blender would hide if it could. The drinks are not exactly as smooth as they used to be. Been putting this off for 2 years.


----------



## Jane917

MichelleR said:


> Might I glom onto this thread to announce my newest purchase? (Even though it's back-ordered until March.)
> 
> 
> 
> We do green drinks and smoothies, and the old blender would hide if it could. The drinks are not exactly as smooth as they used to be. Been putting this off for 2 years.


You will LOVE LOVE LOVE your new purchase!


----------



## Leslie

Very exciting Michelle!

In addition to the *Salted Caramel Cupcakes*, I also decided to make *Peanut Butter Cream Filled Devil's Food Cupcakes* from Bobby Flay (Food TV). Jocelyn picked up the magazine in the waiting room yesterday and they sounded pretty decadent. I just went off to the store to buy more ingredients, including parchment cupcake papers and lots of chocolate. Plus I splurged and spent $7.99 on a jar of _fleur de sel_. With all the stuff I have bought, these better be the best cupcakes in the entire universe! I'll post the devil's food recipe (and picture) in a separate post.

L


----------



## Leslie

*Peanut Butter Cream-Filled Devil's Food Cupcakes*
Recipe courtesy Bobby Flay for Food Network Magazine

Prep Time:1 hr 30 minInactive Prep Time: -- Cook Time:25 min
Level:
Easy
Serves:
18 cupcakes

*Ingredients*

For the cupcakes:

1 1/4 cups cake flour
1/2 cup unsweetened Dutch- process cocoa powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup (1 stick) plus 2 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
3 large eggs
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup hot strong coffee

For the filling:

1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup creamy peanut butter
1 1/4 cups sifted confectioners' sugar

For the ganache:

4 ounces semisweet chocolate, roughly chopped
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 cup roasted peanuts, chopped

*Directions*

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. Line one 12-cup and one 6-cup muffin pan with paper or foil cupcake liners.

Make the cupcakes: Sift the cake flour, cocoa powder, baking soda, baking powder and salt together three times. Beat the butter and sugar with an electric mixer at high speed for 15 seconds until combined. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating until each is incorporated. Continue beating until light and fluffy, about 6 more minutes. With the mixer at its lowest speed, beat in one-third of the flour mixture. Beat in the buttermilk and vanilla, then another one-third of the flour mixture. Beat in the coffee and then the remaining flour mixture. Fill the muffin cups halfway and bake for 25 minutes, or until the centers spring back when lightly pressed. Set the pans on a rack to cool.

Make the peanut butter filling: Beat the butter and peanut butter with an electric mixer at medium speed until blended. Reduce the speed to low and gradually beat in the confectioners' sugar. Increase the speed to high and beat for 3 to 5 minutes, until smooth and fluffy. Spoon the filling into a pastry bag fitted with a medium plain tip. Insert the tip into the top of each cooled cupcake and squeeze approximately 1 1/2 tablespoons filling into each cupcake.

Make the ganache frosting: Place the chocolate in a medium bowl. Heat the cream in a small saucepan until scalding. Pour the cream over the chocolate and let sit 1 minute, then whisk until smooth. Let sit 10 minutes, until thick but still pourable. Dunk the tops of the cupcakes into the frosting to coat, then place on a rack and sprinkle with the chopped peanuts. Transfer to the refrigerator for 20 minutes to set.


----------



## Jane917

I am going to be so outclassed in this cupcake bake-off.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I am going to be so outclassed in this cupcake bake-off.


Yes, but maybe your cupcakes will be a success and mine will flop! I hope I am not biting off more than I can chew. LOL.


----------



## Jane917

My red velvet cupcakes (Neo's red velvet cupcakes) are in the oven. I plan to frost 1/2 of them (tomorrow), throw the other 1/2 in the freezer for my brother's birthday next weekend. I used a whole bottle of red food coloring! I don't think I have ever used red food coloring except maybe for macaroni necklaces.    This batter is red, along with my hands! I didn't take any pictures while I was preparing, but I will when they come out of the oven. Leslie's batter dispenser would have come in handy. 

How is everyone else doing in the cupcakes bake-off?


----------



## Leslie

Jane, you are ahead of me!

My husband wanted to know what on earth Fleur de Sel salt is and why it is different from Morton's (besides the price tag). LOL. So I looked it up:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fleur_de_sel

This part was interesting (and why it is good on top of a cupcake, I guess):

_Due to the small size of the crystals, fleur de sel dissolves faster than regular salt when used in cooking. Hence it is best used as a finishing salt by sprinkling it over food just before serving. The crystals of fleurs de sel are irregularly sized and shaped and so dissolve at different rates in the mouth, giving several phases of salting._

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> My red velvet cupcakes (Neo's red velvet cupcakes) are in the oven. I plan to frost 1/2 of them (tomorrow), throw the other 1/2 in the freezer for my brother's birthday next weekend. I used a whole bottle of red food coloring! I don't think I have ever used red food coloring except maybe for macaroni necklaces.  This batter is red, along with my hands! I didn't take any pictures while I was preparing, but I will when they come out of the oven. Leslie's batter dispenser would have come in handy.


I remember the first time I ever had a Red Velvet Cake. I was at a work potluck and one of our stranger co-workers had brought a red velvet cake. The thing was bright red--I mean really bright (like RED)--and when I asked about it (since I had no clue what this was) she said it was a "dyed red chocolate cake." She had put something ridiculous in it, like 4 bottles of red food coloring (for some reason I remember her saying "4 ounces."). I thought the woman was a little bit nuts to begin with so no way was I putting a bite of that thing in my mouth.

In years since I have eaten, and enjoyed, more toned down red velvet cakes, which seem on a par with Neo's cupcake recipe. LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Here are the first shots of the red velvet cupcakes.



















What happened to these? Seems I had a small explosion!










Cool, babies, cool!


----------



## MichelleR

Yummy looking!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

Love the view of the kitchen, with the KA off to the left!

I am wondering what happened to those bad boys down on the corner. LOL.

I am so excited for the cupcake cook-off! I hope some others will join in.

L


----------



## Jane917

If I had realized I was shooting across the kitchen to the counters, at least I could have cleaned them off.


----------



## MichelleR

Are you kidding? Love your kitchen.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo

Wow *Jane*, way to go!!!!!!! They look very nice, and never mind the explosions - I would look at these as tunnels to be filled with frosting  (but still weird, LOL)

And you are right: those are super red - beautiful !!! What food coloring did you use? I wonder if different brand have different intensities?


----------



## Neo

And I LOVE your kitchen, all this space makes me dream  ...


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Wow *Jane*, way to go!!!!!!! They look very nice, and never mind the explosions - I would look at these as tunnels to be filled with frosting  (but still weird, LOL)
> 
> And you are right: those are super red - beautiful !!! What food coloring did you use? I wonder if different brand have different intensities?


Russ brought home McCormick food coloring, which was probably the only choice.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> And I LOVE your kitchen, all this space makes me dream ...


Thank you! Actually, my kitchen is not very big. I have a pantry off the kitchen, but it is also the laundry room. I have shelves and shelves of kitchen stuff in the garage, plus another full size freezer and a full refrigerator/freezer.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Thank you! Actually, my kitchen is not very big. I have a pantry off the kitchen, but it is also the laundry room. I have shelves and shelves of kitchen stuff in the garage, plus another full size freezer and a full refrigerator/freezer.


LOL, guess everything is relative - I should send you a picture of my Manhattan kitchen ...

I also only found the McCormick food coloring, but it was quite as intense in redness - unfortunately, I love that bright red 

I now have a 16oz bottle of that food coloring on its way to me, in preparation for my upcoming cupcake operation 

How did the frosting action go?


----------



## Poovey

I'd love to be part of the Great Cupcake Bake-off, but Mom's roped me into helping her make Death By Chocolate. (Gotta have it ready for tomorrow afternoon--pastor's dinner after church to celebrate him being here a year without running, screaming, from the likes of us. Hehe.)


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> LOL, guess everything is relative - I should send you a picture of my Manhattan kitchen ...
> 
> How did the frosting action go?


The frosting action happens later today.


----------



## geniebeanie

Your kitchen is gorgous, I have a small kitchen too and buy a lot of stuff from HSN and QVC. So it gets a little cluttered but still neat.
This was my second project with my kitchen aide. What do you think of my humble effort.


----------



## Jane917

Drumroll.............pictures of red velvet cupcakes with cream cheese frosting to be posted soon! One thing about myself I learned....I hate piping bags! If I had read the directions (so unlike me) I would have gotten the hang of it earlier. 

My KA was a lifesaver making the frosting. I really whipped that stuff!


----------



## Leslie

I am gearing up for the event tomorrow...Jocelyn and Lance are due around 11 am...I have all the supplies prepped...We stopped at Marden's today (salvage type store) and I was tempted to buy a few more cupcake pans but resisted the urge...LOL

L


----------



## Jane917

Here are my photos of the frosted red velvet cupcakes. Leslie, I am giving the ribbon to you! Piping bags don't get along with me!


----------



## Leslie

Jane, those look fabulous. Somehow, I don't think mine will look any better! There's a reason I became a nurse, not a baker. LOL.

L


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I'm with *Leslie*! They are beautiful and look delicious - have you tried one already?

And I disagree with you: you obviously know very well how to use a piping bag !

*Leslie*, can't wait to read and see your adventures tomorrow


----------



## Hugh Howey

Awesome thread! I LOVE my KitchenAid. When I got one for Christmas, I had no idea what a precious gift I'd been given. My favorite thing it helps me make are my homemade cheesecakes. Wonderful tool. So beautiful and well-built.

(And now I'm dying for one of those cupcakes).


----------



## Jane917

*Neo*, more than one! 

I should have taken pictures of the piping bag. I made a huge mess. I will use a new technique when I frost the other 12 cupcakes next weekend.


----------



## Jane917

Hugh Howey said:


> (And now I'm dying for one of those cupcakes).


Welcome to the thread, *Hugh*! Talk to* Neo* about the cupcakes. She started it all!


----------



## Poovey

Cupakes! All y'all do *delicious-looking* work. 

Oh. And the Death By Chocolate is done. It took a total of nine hours, including time spent chilling the thing in the fridge (more than once) and me trying my hand at piping the stars onto the sides:


----------



## Jane917

You piped all those stars! I am deeply humbled.....and afraid!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jane*, your cupcakes look *fantastic*!! You did an amazing job  I love reading this thread about the cupcake challenge! Can't wait to see more pics 



Sarah1981 said:


> Cupakes! All y'all do *delicious-looking* work.
> 
> Oh. And the Death By Chocolate is done. It took a total of nine hours, including time spent chilling the thing in the fridge (more than once) and me trying my hand at piping the stars onto the sides:


Wow, *Sarah*!! You are so talented!! And now my stomach is rumbling & craving something sweet I shall resist & live vicariously through your photos instead


----------



## Neo

*YUM*, Sarah!!!!! Totally worth the time


----------



## Poovey

Thanks, y'all. I'm fortunate because my mom, years ago, took courses to learn how to decorate cakes and such--got an expert right there to show me what to do. Hehe.


----------



## Leslie

Sarah, that is one fabulous looking cake! Yum!

Cupcake day is here! Lance and Jocelyn are due to arrive around 11 am. I need to review the recipes and start gathering my gear...

L


----------



## JimC1946

My glucose meter is spiking just looking at those yummies!


----------



## Leslie

The chocolate cupcakes are baked and out of the oven. They look great. I am going to put Jocelyn on the job of squirting the peanut butter cream inside each one.

The batter pourer was fantastic! That definitely made the job of filling the cupcake cups much easier plus they are all nice and even in size.

More to follow...


----------



## Jane917

*Cobbie * and *Leslie*, I have already conceded defeat. Next weekend when I frost the next batch of red velvet cupcakes, I will use a more refined technique. The recipe for the frosting is wonderful (thank you *Neo * and Carrot Top blog), and I know I can do a neater job with a bit more finesse. *Leslie*, of all the equipment you just purchased, please let us know what came in super-useful for the cupcakes.

I am quite sure I won't be asked to bake hundreds of cupcakes for the wedding in September!  Just in case, I think I will e-mail Alyson a picture of my recent cupcakes just to limit the possibility of even being asked! 

I have to admit, the cupcakes taste darn good! I am anxious to see the results of Jocelyn's and Leslie's Sunday Cupcake Adventure!


----------



## geniebeanie

I made vanilla icing and made batches with food coloring.  I. used my decorators bags and my silicone cake pan.  Then just had fun.


----------



## Leslie

*Cupcake Cookoff Summary*

1. We had a whole lot of fun! I recommend a cupcake cookoff as a great cure for the midwinter doldrums.

2. My KitchenAid lives to serve. It was a happy camper, mixing all afternoon. I will say to anyone--own two bowls. It makes everything manageable. I am even thinking of ordering up a second flat beater.

3. Recipes: the chocolate cupcakes were easy and tasted great. The recipe made enough filling and frosting for a whole second batch, which we cooked, filled, and frosted.

4. The filling for the salted caramel cupcakes was hard to make. We tried three times before we were successful. I also learned that Jocelyn is a finish chef and I am better at the first half (mixing up the ingredients and baking). This wasn't a big surprise.

We had a great afternoon. I planned on 33 cupcakes, we actually made 53. Pictures to follow.

L


----------



## Leslie

Here are some pictures from the afternoon:

Chocolate:










Chocolate chopped:


----------



## Leslie

Baked cupcakes:


----------



## Leslie

Final event!





































Jocelyn is particularly impressed with my cupcake carrier!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie wins hands down! I think I just figured out what a cupcake corer is!  You dug out the middle for the filling! Clever! I think Jocelyn likes that cupcake carrier so she can carry them home! Smart you woman she is! 

The size of your cupcakes is much more uniform than mine, so I think the batter dispenser must be the key.

I think I am the baker, rather than finishing chef, as you are, *Leslie*. Thank goodness I have one + two pending DILs.


----------



## Poovey

Leslie, your cupcakes look awesome! (So does your carrier. I love it!)


----------



## Neo

*Leslie*, just wow!!!!!! You may be the backer and Jocelyn the finisher, but together, you sure are THE cupcake team!!!!!! Your cupcakes look beautiful, and I'm sure they were delicious too - more details on that front would be welcomed 

And I guess I need that batter dispenser ...

*Cobbie*, I love your mega cupcake !!!!!! It's just really cool   

*Jane*, I'm glad you liked eating those red velvet cupcakes 

Ladies, you did amazingly!!!!

No pictures from me, as no cupcakes, but my KA did not stay idle either: I made 48 blueberry muffins, so I guess my colleagues will have breakfast in the office tomorrow 

Oh, and *Leslie*, if you do get a second flat beater, go for the flex edge beater: it's amazing!!!


----------



## MichelleR

I need to report this whole thread for rich, decadent food porn!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie wins hands down! I think I just figured out what a cupcake corer is!  You dug out the middle for the filling! Clever! I think Jocelyn likes that cupcake carrier so she can carry them home! Smart you woman she is!


That's exactly what it is. The instructions for the chocolate cupcakes said to put the filling in a pastry bag with a plain round tip and squirt the filling into the cupcakes. That didn't work _at all_ so for the second batch of chocolate ones, we did use the corer, which was much more effective.

Frosting the chocolate ones was easy, too. I heated up some heavy cream and poured it over the chopped chocolate, let it sit a minute then whisked until smooth. To frost, Jocelyn just dunked them into the frosting. They look beautiful and it was a cinch to do.



> The size of your cupcakes is much more uniform than mine, so I think the batter dispenser must be the key.
> 
> I think I am the baker, rather than finishing chef, as you are, *Leslie*. Thank goodness I have one + two pending DILs.


The batter for the yellow cupcakes was a little thick and didn't come out of the dispenser as easily, but it was perfect for the chocolate ones.

We had a lot of fun. I can't wait to hear what the people at the Free Clinic say when all these treats appear in the kitchen!

L


----------



## Leslie

I took 36 cupcakes to the Free Clinic today and came home with 4. Can you say "success"? LOL.

Jocelyn and I received lots of compliments on our baking efforts. I was asked a couple of times for Red Velvet Cupcakes so I guess those are next on the list. Fun!

L


----------



## MichelleR

If you need to "rehome" one of the four...


----------



## geniebeanie

I was with you guys in spirit, wish I lived closer. Here is my valentimes applesauce cake.


----------



## geniebeanie

Have a slice lol.


----------



## Poovey

OOH! Cake!

*inhales generously-offered slice*

What? Geniebeanie didn't offer anybody cake. I don't know what you're talking about. Cake? What cake?

*licks crumbs off plate*

What? These crumbs? No, they aren't applesauce-cake crumbs. They're...medicine. Yes. I have to take it. For my...um...LOOK OVER THERE SOMEBODY'S GIVING AWAY A KINDLE FIRE.

*runs*


----------



## geniebeanie

If you want the recipie I will be happy to share,  It is called Old Fashion Apple Sauce Cake.
1/2 cup  butter    2 cups sugar  3 eggs  3 cups shifted all purpose flour  2 teaspoons baking soda    1 teaspoon salt  2 teaspoons  cinmamom  1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg  1/2 teaspoon all spice  2 cups  applesauce  1 cup raisins 3/4 cups chopped walnuts
Heat oven to 350
spray 13 by 9 inch pan with nonstick cooking spray
In large bowl beat  butter (room temp) sugar and eggs at  medium high speed untill light and fluffy
in second bowl combind sift flour,baking soda,salt,cimnamon,nutmeg and all spice
stir flour mixture gradually into butter mixture,alternating with applesauce. stir in rasins and nuts.  Pout into pan.
Bake 50 to 60 minutes untill tooth pick comes out clean. in center rack in oven.  Cool in pan  ice with a thin vanilla icing with colored sprinkles.  Enjoy!


----------



## geniebeanie

I forgot to add one thing I do with the rasins and nuts is to dust with sugar and a small pinch of flour.  It keeps the rasins from drying out and  gives the  rasin nut mixture a nice dusting.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the recipe, genie!

I think I am going to give Red Velvet Cupcakes a go this weekend. I just can't get those pictures out of my mind.  

L


----------



## Jane917

I still have a dozen red velvet cupcakes in the freezer that I will frost this weekend for my brother's visit. Neo's recipe is very good.


----------



## Leslie

*The Cupcakes That Were Not Meant to Be*

So, I went to the grocery store and bought all the ingredients (those that I didn't have, that is) to make red velvet cupcakes. I gather everything together and get to work. My first sign that things weren't going as planned was when I threw half an eggshell into the mixer bowl.  I remembered my 7th grade Home Ec teacher (a woman I never liked) who always said to break the eggs into a cup, then add them to the mixer, in case the egg was bad. Well, since I've never seen a bad egg in my life, the last time I followed her advice was back in 7th grade! Anyway, somehow today, I managed to drop the eggshell for half an egg into the mix. At that point, it consisted of 2 sticks of butter, 2 1/4 cups of sugar and 3 other eggs so I wasn't about to throw everything out and start again! I managed to fish out a few big pieces of eggshell and decided that this would be a good experiment into how well a KitchenAid mixer pulverizes stuff.

Next, everything is all mixed up and I pour it all into my batter dispenser and...nothing comes out. Too thick. Sigh. I spooned the batter into the cupcake papers and of course they are all uneven and not looking very pretty. Oh well, they'll even out in the oven, right?

Wrong. In the oven, we have bad success. Out of a total of 30 cupcakes, I end up with 15. Eight burned on the bottom and another 7 were undercooked. Into the trash they go. Oh well, the 15 remaining looked pretty good--that is, until Monday (the dog) got into them. I went to take a nap thinking she was was with my husband. Wrong again. She was having a cupcake fest.

So we have 2 cupcakes left. I am not going to mix up a big batch of frosting for 2 cupcakes. Maybe I'll try again tomorrow when Jocelyn is here. We'll see.

Last week was such a success. Today was my more normal baking experience and reminds me why I don't bake all that often. LOL.

L


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Leslie*! I'm so sorry this didn't go well - how very frustrating . But at least, on the positive side, and based on Monday's feast, the remaining cupcakes were good . Definitely worth another try tomorrow I say!

And in the meantime, if you feel like something simple and satisfying and that doesn't require a KA or piping bag, may I suggest this?:

http://acozykitchen.com/baked-raspberry-oatmeal/#more-8811

I made this this morning, and O-M-G!!!!!!! *Cobbie*, that's my new version of oatmeal


----------



## Jane917

I am laughing so hard I spit green tea all over my computer! *Leslie*, I had must have had the same home ec teacher (we called it Homemaking then). She must have moved from San Diego to NY! How I hated Homemaking, particularly the sewing semesters! I turned out to be a decent seamstress, quilter, knitter, but no thanks to what I learned in Homemaking! 

Back to the cupcakes.....I just frosted the second dozen I made last week and stuck in the freezer. I am not sure how yours baked unevenly, but I can sure picture Monday having her way with them. The two you have left are pretty expensive cupcakes. 

An eggshell in the mixture is the least of your worries. I think they are full of protein. The Kitchenaid and the Vitamix made good work of them. Have you discovered that eggs just don't crack as good as they used to? I am always having splinters of shells fall into the bowl.

I hope Jocelyn comes to save the day. That girl is going to be the DIL from heaven.


----------



## Leslie

I forgot to mention that I burned my left forefinger AGAIN (I burned it last week) since the oven mitts have giant holes in them. I just ordered up a new pair from Amazon. Why doesn't my husband tell me that the oven mitts are useless? (He does more cooking than I do these days.)

I also have a great big red food coloring stain on my butcher block and I am not sure where that came from. I know it will go away eventually but for the next while it will be a reminder of this not great baking day.

Re: the Home Ec teacher...I have stories I could tell about that woman. Her name was Doris Davis -- Mrs. Davis to all of us -- and she was a piece of work. It was very well known that she had "pets." If you were one of her pets, your year in Home Ec was golden. If not, watch out. Guess which camp I fell in? And thinking back, I'm not sure where the problem was because I was actually part of the "popular" crowd (I hate to admit this, but it was 1967 and this was the way school worked in those days) and also an honor student. Maybe the latter was my problem. Anyway, the Home Ec room had 5 kitchens arranged in a horseshoe shape. The kitchens got renovated on a year-to-year basis so there was always a "new" kitchen and then they went down in age: 1 year old, 2 years, etc. The newest kitchen had things like a garbage disposal and dishwasher. The oldest kitchen had a broken oven and leaky sink.

There were 25 in the class so we got broken up into groups of five and assigned to a kitchen. Like I said, Mrs. Davis had pets so of course, they got the best kitchens. Guess where I was? (


Spoiler



Kitchen Five


.) She also broke up tasks by kitchen. So, for example, when we made the big Thanksgiving Feast, Kitchen 1 got to cook the turkey and stuffing; Kitchen 2, the pumpkin pie; Kitchen 3, the cranberry sauce; Kitchen 4, the gravy; and Kitchen 5 (me), the peas. Five girls got to spend the afternoon learning how to cook FROZEN peas. Seriously? No wonder I ignored her advice on the da&m eggs! LOL. I also spent a lot of time washing dishes from the other kitchens.

In 8th grade we had sewing and I really liked that teacher--and she liked me. In fact, I got assigned to one of the best (newest) sewing machines. I guess everything works out in the end. LOL.

L


----------



## MichelleR

After your fabulous success, the universe just had to keep you humble.


----------



## MichelleR

Cobbie said:


> *Leslie*, I'm sorry about your finger and the red food coloring stain. I've done that with a thinning oven mitt. The story of your Home Ec classes is funny. The things we remember.
> 
> *Neo*, your oatmeal dish looks delicious. When I saw *MichelleR's* pinch cups (from the Bakers and Cooks thread) I put them on my Wish List and after looking at your recipe I thought they would come in handy so I ordered a set. They're too cute.


I just love lining up my spices in them.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, I shouldn't follow you around.  I buy what you buy!


----------



## geniebeanie

I was hated by my home etc teacher in high school because I could bake,cook and sew better than she could.  Thanks for the laugh but it  brought back memories.    I needed the laugh becaue Mom's funeral is tomorrow.  She also hated me because I wanted to take shop to be able to fix things.


----------



## Neo

*Geniebeanie*, I'm so sorry for your loss, and wish you lots of strength for tomorrow. I can only imagine what a difficult moment you must be going through, and realize that there are no adequate words to offer you under such circumstances. But my thoughts are with you <hugs>


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Sure, you should.  Mine came and they are sooo cute.


DUH! Great minds think alike!!!!


----------



## corkyb

QVC is having a TSV on a bowl lift KA today for $259 with five easy pays.  
And they have Leslie's yellow too!


----------



## geniebeanie

Hi everyone, I am back on line,   The past weeks were hard but Mom is at rest.   As hard as it was the hardest thing was to keep on going.  Mom would not want tears or being depress.    She  raised us to be strong even though it is still hard to know she is gone.  I might be starting a new life.   At the monent I am renting a apartment but tomorrow I might find out if the trailer I want is mine.  Two bed rooms,a big bathroom, lots of closets and a Big Kitchen!   Please keep your fingers cross.   It needs a lot of tlc and it is in my price range.  I can buy it outright and finally have a doll room for my collection.   I went yesterday to the office and put down a  deposit and will find out  if I am approved probably tomorrow.   Very nervous, excited and  a little scared.  If I get approved tomorrow I will be a home owner. Wish me luck, I cannot stay in this apartment with all the memories. I want to be able to start new.  I will certainly not miss the three flights of steps. Sorry but I forgot to say thank you for your kind words and praryers.


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> QVC is having a TSV on a bowl lift KA today for $259 with five easy pays.
> And they have Leslie's yellow too!


Oh, I missed this message...not that I needed another mixer!


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> *Geniebeanie*, nice to see you. I know you are probably still in a fog. I think I was numb for quite a while. I am so excited for you in your getting a new home. Please let us know if you are approved. Your dolls will be so happy.


What Cobbie said. Keep us posted and good luck. My fingers are crossed for you.

L


----------



## Neo

Fingers crossed *Geniebeanie*, and sending loads of good vibes your way!!!!!

I also wanted to report back again on how much I love my KA, and how happy I am that I got it . I bake at least once a week, and it's always such a pleasure: you guys were right, totally worth it 

I also wanted to share pics of the 96 red velvet cupcakes I made for the bake sale last week - they were a total success, and we managed to raise quite a bit for the charity, so all was really good. And I was really happy and relieved that all the batches turned out nice - I was really worried about that!

So this is what 96 cupcakes look like (doesn't look like much actually, hu?):










Because there were so many, I couldn't keep them in my fridge, so I made the frosting (it was a light lavender color as the event was called "purple cake day"), loaded the piping bags and stored them in the fridge - I then frosted the cupcakes early the next morning before taking them to the sale, but forgot to take a picture then 

Oh well, I guess that's ok, there is always next year


----------



## Ruby296

*Geniebeanie*, Good Luck!! I am wishing you all the best as you move on literally & figuratively with your life. I can tell how strong you are & I think it's great that you are honoring your mom this way. Please keep us posted!

*Neo*, your red velvet cupcakes look delicious!! You're right, 96 doesn't look like that much but it sounds like a lot! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Leslie

I love this thread and I love that we honor and support our friends here. 

Meanwhile, 96 red velvet cupcakes? Seriously? I couldn't even come up with two. LOL. I have taken a hiatus from baking after that last fiasco. Meanwhile, I discovered tonight that a KA mixer does not do an emulsification. Back to the food processor for that...

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I love this thread and I love that we honor and support our friends here.
> 
> Meanwhile, 96 red velvet cupcakes? Seriously? I couldn't even come up with two. LOL. I have taken a hiatus from baking after that last fiasco. Meanwhile, I discovered tonight that a KA mixer does not do an emulsification. Back to the food processor for that...
> 
> L


Leslie, I think you came up with many good cupcakes. The fact that Monday ate most of them does not minimize the experience.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, I think you came up with many good cupcakes. The fact that Monday ate most of them does not minimize the experience.


Leslie, I couldn't agree more with what Jane said. Your cupcakes brought much pleasure to all who were lucky have them


----------



## geniebeanie

Wow I want a cupcake and it is Lent.  They look so ood. Great job..


----------



## Leslie

This was in the paper this morning...

Sweet! Now, a 24-hour ATM for cupcakes

Raquel Maria Dillon / The Associated Press










BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. - Sprinkles, the Beverly Hills bakery that helped inspire the craze for sweet frosting in snack-size portions, will launch a cupcake dispensing machine at its flagship store.

Founder and owner Candace Nelson said her company is rolling out the first high-tech vending machine today, with three more in the works for New York City by the summer.

The ATM-like machine features a touchscreen and a robotic arm that pulls the right flavored cupcake from a wall of single-serving boxes inside the store.

Nelson said the custom-built gadget is in response to demand for increased hours at the popular store.

"After dinner people want a cupcake. But we can't be open all night long because of our poor employees. So we'll just stock it fresh before they leave for the evening and it'll be good to go," she said.

The machines will be restocked constantly throughout the day so the goods stay fresh.

Nelson said she was inspired to make the sugary treats available 24-7 when she realized that she couldn't satisfy her own late-night cravings.

"I was pregnant with my second child and I thought, I'm the owner of a cupcake bakery and even I can't get a cupcake in the middle of the night," she said.

Customers think the vending machines are a sweet idea.

"You can never have too much access to your cupcakes," said Patrick Swope of Rogers, Ark., who was visiting the Sprinkles New York City shop with his family.

Nelson, who is a featured judge on the Food Network's "Cupcake Wars," started this bakery with her husband 10 years ago. Since then, cupcakes have become big business with bakeries popping up in neighborhoods across the country.

The vending machines will give Sprinkles an edge over the competition, she said. The machines will charge $4 for a boxed cupcake. The same sugary sweet sells for $3.25 in the store, with no box.


----------



## geniebeanie

Great news I got the mobile home.  I get the title on Monday and sign all the papers.  Dottie the landlady called about 2pm and told me the good news.    Thanks for all the postive thoughts and well wishes.  I am so excited.    Apparently paying for doll payments equal a postive
credit rating.    I have a lot to do and when it is finished I will post pictures of my mobile home when done.


----------



## Neo

Woohooooo!!!!! Congratulations *Geniebeanie*!!!!! I'm so happy for you, and you are going to have so much fun setting everything up and making your new home yours . I wonder what will be the first thing you bake there


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, thank you! I know, 96 really doesn't look like many, but they sure felt like a thousands making one batch after the other, and baking them 12 at a time, lol. And then I had to make 24 more on Sunday, for some people who came too late and still wanted to buy - so I told them I would bring them their cupcakes on Monday 

I think I'm now done for a little while...

*Leslie*, I have to concur with *Jane *too: obviously Monday LOVED your red velvets . And that cupcake ATM is hilarious! I do feel though that unless you live just nearby, it will probably still be easier to make a batch than to go get one $4 cupcake!!!!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*, I haven't (but apparently the red velvet recipe I've been using is a copycat of theirs, so I kind of feel I did - and let's just leave it at that, pleaaaaase !)... And now that I've researched them, turns out that they are on the same block as Bloomies, which is only 2 blocks from Barney's, and 4 from Bergdoff Goodman - obviously a VERY dangerous part of town


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Are you telling me you actually _know_ where Barney's and BG are located?


Sadly, I even know which level to go to in both stores without looking at the directory ... 



Cobbie said:


> Sprinkles sells frosting shots.


O-M-G!!!!!! Definitely a place to avoid!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Umm....*Neo*, have you ever had a Sprinkles cupcake?


Ummmmm.that was my reaction too! j


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Are you telling me you actually _know_ where Barney's and BG are located?
> 
> Sprinkles sells frosting shots.


Uh oh....can someone get me that copykat recipe?


----------



## Ruby296

I heard about the Sprinkles vending machine this morning...yikes so glad I don't live near one!

*Geniebeanie*, hooray!!! Congrats on your new home, I'm so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear how things progress for you and please post pics as you can!!

*Neo*, I know those blocks you are referring to......very dangerous territory indeed  
I'd have been incredibly flustered trying to bake so many batches of cupcakes at once. 2 tins is about my max.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Uh oh....can someone get me that copykat recipe?


You made it for your brother ...

LOL *Ruby*, I know, right?? I try to avoid that part of towns much as possible, but my dermatologist is right there, in the middle of it all, and I have an appointment in April... Ooops 

I have to say that by the end of the day I couldn't look a cupcake in the eye anymore, lol, but truthfully I was just so glad that they all came out beautifully and that I didn't have a "bad" batch!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> You made it for your brother ...


LOL! I meant the copykat recipe for the frosting shots!


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> LOL! I meant the copykat recipe for the frosting shots!


Oooooooh.... Yeah, that would be cool


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> LOL! I meant the copykat recipe for the frosting shots!


I knew what you meant.. 

http://fastfood.ocregister.com/2008/04/14/sprinkles-cupcakes-secret-menu-item-frosting-shots/


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I knew what you meant..
> 
> http://fastfood.ocregister.com/2008/04/14/sprinkles-cupcakes-secret-menu-item-frosting-shots/


I guess I got my hope up too high. I was hoping for a "traditional" shot, not just frosting. I can eat that with a spoon!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> You made it for your brother ...
> 
> LOL *Ruby*, I know, right?? I try to avoid that part of towns much as possible, but my dermatologist is right there, in the middle of it all, and I have an appointment in April... Ooops
> 
> I have to say that by the end of the day I couldn't look a cupcake in the eye anymore, lol, but truthfully I was just so glad that they all came out beautifully and that I didn't have a "bad" batch!


Too funny *Neo*!! You might have to accidentally stop by one or all three shops after your derm appointment.... Do you ever watch *Cupcake Wars* on the Food Network? They come up with some really crazy flavor combos.


----------



## geniebeanie

Always happy to share pictues of my dolls. These are from Germany and by Brigitte Leman. However I have a lot more than these.


----------



## Jane917

I love the dolls! I still have my Ginny doll (and a huge wardrobe!) and My Saucy Walker doll.


----------



## Ruby296

geniebeanie said:


> Always happy to share pictues of my dolls. These are from Germany and by Brigitte Leman. However I have a lot more than these.


Nice collection!! How many do you have in all?


----------



## geniebeanie

LOl, Ihave about two thousand dolls.  Right now I have been ttrying to figure out where to put them in my mobile home.


----------



## Ruby296

geniebeanie said:


> LOl, Ihave about two thousand dolls. Right now I have been ttrying to figure out where to put them in my mobile home.


Holy Cow!!! That's a huge collection!! Good luck as you figure out storage & display


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I love the dolls! I still have my Ginny doll (and a huge wardrobe!) and My Saucy Walker doll.


Jane, I still have my Ginny doll, too! However, she only owns the dress on her back!


----------



## geniebeanie

No where I live is a apartment building that takes section 8's.  I pay almost a thousand a month and I have to deal with people who do not understand people do not want to hear loud obscene rap at 3am.  I have been robbed three times.  - Enough is enough. I cannot wait to move. My apartment is beautiful but it is time to move on.


----------



## geniebeanie

I paid for it on Monday.  I have been cleaning,measuring and getting connected with gas,electrify and water..  I am all hooked hand moving in on. The 27of March if all goes well.


----------



## Leslie

Geniebeanie, good luck with your move and getting settled. I am sure you are very excited!

Meanwhile, in the "let's surround ourselves with quality products that are built to last" department, I bought a new suitcase! (I didn't think a suitcase warranted a whole thread so I'll just share the news with my friends here.) The handle on my old suitcase broke 3 minutes into my trip home from Switzerland last summer. Lugging a non-rolling suitcase through the Frankfurt airport last summer almost killed me. We are going to SF next week and I thought, "I am going to splurge on a fabulous suitcase and maybe I'll never have to buy one again." So I did:



















Rimowa, 26" Salsa Air. I went with the limited edition color, pearl rose, which is a little more pink than my usual taste, but I like it.

My friend Caroline has one of these and when we went to Charlotte, NC last year (business) I was very impressed with the way she could spin it around and just fly through the airport and hotel.

I am going to SF next week, Montreal in July, and Switzerland in August. I figure having a great suitcase is going to make my journeying a whole lot easier.

I have to say, Altman Luggage in NYC rivals Amazon Prime! I ordered this at 4:30 pm on Wednesday and it was delivered by UPS at 10:37 am on Thursday...with free shipping! 18 hours and 7 minutes? I was amazed!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie,
I was about to suggest that you share this great suitcase with the gang over in the accessories thread......then I noticed that most of them are here already.  So it would be unnecessary.


----------



## Ruby296

*Geniebeanie *, sounds like you are getting closer & closer to living in your new home! Wishing you all the best for the 27th 

That looks like a great suitcase *Leslie*!! I have only recently begun using luggage w/wheels & what a difference it makes! I always fly carry on only so I have to get as much as I can into my bag. Have a wonderful time in SF, that is one of my favorite cities.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*!!!!!! Are you really going to wait for Leslie's report?? I mean, by then it could be gone, it's a LIMITED EDITION!!!!! 

If it's any consolation... I've been looking at the Altman Luggage website, and have to say that they have great sales, and I need a new suitcase (check-in), and I'm traveling on Tuesday, and they have my dream Samsonite at an incredible price right now... So I'm headed there after work ...

So thank you *Leslie *!!!!!!   

And congratulations on your new super cute luggage, it's adorable !


----------



## corkyb

Picture please Neo.
Leslie that is gorgeous.  Our lovely luggage store closed here in Albany, as did my favorite shoe store right in my town.  Miss them both dreadfully as I had been shopping in them both for 30 years.


----------



## corkyb

Leslie said:


> Geniebeanie, good luck with your move and getting settled. I am sure you are very excited!
> 
> Meanwhile, in the "let's surround ourselves with quality products that are built to last" department, I bought a new suitcase! (I didn't think a suitcase warranted a whole thread so I'll just share the news with my friends here.) The handle on my old suitcase broke 3 minutes into my trip home from Switzerland last summer. Lugging a non-rolling suitcase through the Frankfurt airport last summer almost killed me. We are going to SF next week and I thought, "I am going to splurge on a fabulous suitcase and maybe I'll never have to buy one again." So I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rimowa, 26" Salsa Air. I went with the limited edition color, pearl rose, which is a little more pink than my usual taste, but I like it.
> 
> My friend Caroline has one of these and when we went to Charlotte, NC last year (business) I was very impressed with the way she could spin it around and just fly through the airport and hotel.
> 
> I am going to SF next week, Montreal in July, and Switzerland in August. I figure having a great suitcase is going to make my journeying a whole lot easier.
> 
> I have to say, Altman Luggage in NYC rivals Amazon Prime! I ordered this at 4:30 pm on Wednesday and it was delivered by UPS at 10:37 am on Thursday...with free shipping! 18 hours and 7 minutes? I was amazed!
> 
> L


Leslie, no link? C'mon girl! Enable us.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Here you go, *Corky*. My silly iPad won't do an image the easy way. Leslie can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> http://www.altmanluggage.com/rimowa_82863m.php


Yup, that's it.

I cannot BELIEVE I paid that much for a suitcase, but I did. It comes with a 5 year guarantee, it's supposed to be indestructible, and my friend Caroline swears by hers (she has two). Plus, the thing is as light as a feather...it weighs 6.3 lbs. That's just a hair over the weight of 4 iPads (the newest one). That was what almost killed me on my last trip, hauling my old suitcase on and off the trains and trams in Switzerland and Germany. Some of the trains are level with the platform but many of them have steep steps and getting my suitcase up was a challenge. My reserved seat on the train was in a compartment with 5 other people and thus no room on the floor for my bag. I asked the young man (who looked pretty strong and fit) if he could put it up on the rack, which he did, but then said, "What do you have packed in there? Rocks?" He meant to be funny but it came out the wrong way to me!

The other thing is that it swivels around so you can push it in front of you, beside you, or behind. It has handles on the top and side for carrying. And it looks like it has a ton of space. We'll see on the trip next week.

And did I mention, the color is a LIMITED EDITION. LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

The other thing...I have a little PayPal "slush fund" and I paid for the suitcase out of that. I save that money for sort of quasi-impulse Internet purchases. If there isn't enough in the PayPal account to cover the cost, I don't buy the item. This time I did have enough.

It's funny, because the charge won't show up on my credit card or come out of my bank account, it makes me feel like I am getting it "free." This is the way I feel about my giftcard balance at Amazon that I use to buy Kindle books. I always keep a giftcard balance on my account (I buy the giftcards with my Amazon Visa points) and then only use them for Kindle books. I feel like every single Kindle book I own (and I own plenty) has been "free." My husband thinks I'm crazy but it works for me...

L


----------



## Neo

*Corky*, this one (in case you are interested, code sam20 gets you an extra 20% off):

http://www.altmanluggage.com/samsonite_40859.php

And I got it, it's in my living room now, and Neo is inspecting it, lol. I shouldn't have, as I'm totally on smackdown, but the price is just too good, and it is EXACTLY the Samsonite I've wated for quite a few years now. Oh well...

*Leslie*, I do the exact same thing with the Amazon GC and Kindle books


----------



## Leslie

Neo said:


> *Corky*, this one (in case you are interested, code sam20 gets you an extra 20% off):
> 
> http://www.altmanluggage.com/samsonite_40859.php
> 
> And I got it, it's in my living room now, and Neo is inspecting it, lol. I shouldn't have, as I'm totally on smackdown, but the price is just too good, and it is EXACTLY the Samsonite I've wated for quite a few years now. Oh well...
> 
> *Leslie*, I do the exact same thing with the Amazon GC and Kindle books


Neo, that suitcase looks fabulous. I am all into spinner wheels right now. What color did you get? And you are right, the price is a STEAL!

I am loving Altman Luggage right now. Too bad I don't need to buy any more luggage...LOL.

L


----------



## Neo

I got the red one  

And I'm totally in love with Altman Luggage too, thank you so much for pointing them out!

And I'm with you on the spinner wheels: I made the switch a few years ago and never looked back (I never paid for an airport trolley again either )! I actually now refuse to lug anything else around (I'm a petite 5"2, so this is actually a necessity in my book  ). I'm traveling overseas on Tuesday for a couple of weeks, so I'll be taking this baby on its first trip


----------



## Jane917

Nice luggage, both of you!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jane


----------



## corkyb

Neo. yes, I wanted to see the one you bought.  I love Leslie's but it's a bit steep for me right now.  And I mean I LOVE that LE pink.
Is yours a 30 inch suitcase?  Is it big?  I travel heavy and need lots of room.  I love the hardsided luggage except that it doesn't have expansion pockets to it.  I am seriously considering that suitcase though if it's a 30 incher.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Here you go, *Corky*. My silly iPad won't do an image the easy way. Leslie can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> http://www.altmanluggage.com/rimowa_82863m.php


Cobbie, when does your arrive?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Nice try.


Oh c'mon you can tell us. We KNOW you ordered it and will just casually mention it a couple weeks/months from now. You'll just sneak it in the conversation as in "used my pink suitcase last weekend when I went to Tahiti".


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Sneak? Tahiti? Me? You must have me confused with *Neo*.
> 
> After much deliberation, I've ordered this case. I decided to start small since I've never owned a hard case.
> 
> http://www.altmanluggage.com/samsonite_41203.php


You two are literally making me LOL tonight!


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Sneak? Tahiti? Me? You must have me confused with *Neo*.
> 
> After much deliberation, I've ordered this case. I decided to start small since I've never owned a hard case.
> 
> http://www.altmanluggage.com/samsonite_41203.php


Oh, very nice! I hope you used the sam20 code and saved some $$.

Altman Luggage should pay me a commission!

L


----------



## corkyb

I'm surprised you didn't order the carry on Romosa (sp) in LE pink.  Or perhaps it doesn't come in LE?
I want Leslies's in 29 inches but am waiting Neo to answer me about size of hers as I think I will have to go with that baby.
Leslie, are you concerned with the light pink getting all scuffed up?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Sneak? Tahiti? Me? You must have me confused with *Neo*.
> 
> After much deliberation, I've ordered this case. I decided to start small since I've never owned a hard case.
> 
> http://www.altmanluggage.com/samsonite_41203.php


True to form Cobbie! I knew ya ordered something (expensive)! Just too unlike you to pass up a good deal. LOL. I hope you know I am just joshing you. It's just that we really know your habits by now, bwaahaaahaa. You cannot hide! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## corkyb

I have the cutest, lightest little Vera Bradley carry on, with all the right pockets for me.  Unfortunately, I Have a few VB pieces of rolling luggage, none of which matches.  I am more into a good sale than I am matchy, matchy, but these make me look like I have mental health issues with the crazy patterns that I use.  Especially when I use a DIFFERENT pattern for my purse. And wear patterned tops to hide the old age spread.  Well you get the picture.  They haven't carted me away yet.  I am figuring if I could possibly purchase the EXPENSIVE LE Pink, I would look like an upper class world traveler and not be looking over my shoulder every tiem I travel and wondering if all the giggling people are laughing at my multi-patterns or are just happy to be getting the heck out of Dallas.  LOL


----------



## Neo

*Corky*, the Samsonite I bought is huge! It's a 31", and now that I have it home with me I actually have buyer's remorse, as I wonder if it's not too big (not that I can't fill it, just that if I do I worry that I'll be above the authorized weight ). They are closed today, but I may call the tomorrow and ask if I can take it back - I still need to sleep on it.... Because it is one awesome piece of luggage!


----------



## corkyb

Hmmm, that's what I was afraid of.  I have a very large very expensive piece of luggage that I always used for vacation flying and I had to stop using it after 9-11.  But the hardsided don't expand as much as the softsided ones do so I think you can't fit as much into them.The Large Rimwah (sp), like 29" only weighs a lb. more than Leslie's light 6 lb.  LE PINK.  It's not much more money either.  But I do not travel light.  I bought a hard sider at Macy's of the 24 or 25 inch variety (just a bit too large for carry on), and while I love the color, durability and spinner wheels, it just doesn't hold much so Have not used it.
Decisions, decisions....let me know what you do Neo.  
Paula


----------



## corkyb

And, Cobbie, I hope you are having a wonderful Birthday 
Enjoy everything you do today.
Plan a trip!
Buy more luggage!
Order yourself flowers!
Go visit Nordstrom!
Give Norman a hug!
And, most of all, enjoy your family.   (By the way, smileys are NOT moving).

Paula


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> I'm surprised you didn't order the carry on Romosa (sp) in LE pink. Or perhaps it doesn't come in LE?
> I want Leslies's in 29 inches but am waiting Neo to answer me about size of hers as I think I will have to go with that baby.
> Leslie, are you concerned with the light pink getting all scuffed up?


It says I can use the "Acryl Polish & Repair Paste" to buff out small scratches. But I am not too worried. When I was debating about whether to splurge for the LE pink, my other choice was the aquamarine:










and that probably would have gotten scuffed, too.

I am trying to figure out what makes a lock "TSA approved." Anyone know?

L


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie said:


> It says I can use the "Acryl Polish & Repair Paste" to buff out small scratches. But I am not too worried. When I was debating about whether to splurge for the LE pink, my other choice was the aquamarine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that probably would have gotten scuffed, too.
> 
> I am trying to figure out what makes a lock "TSA approved." Anyone know?
> 
> L


I love that aqua color. If I was in the market for new luggage I'd definitely get that color  And *Leslie*, I found this on the TSA.gov website: "TSA screens every passenger's baggage before it is placed on an airplane. While our technology allows us to electronically screen bags, there are times when we need to physically inspect a piece of luggage. TSA has worked with several companies to develop locks that can be opened by security officers using universal "master" keys so that the locks may not have to be cut. These locks are available at airports and travel stores nationwide. The packaging on the locks indicates whether they can be opened by TSA."


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I am trying to figure out what makes a lock "TSA approved." Anyone know?
> 
> L


It means that TSA can unlock your bag any old time they want!


----------



## Leslie

A 31" suitcase is really big, at least to me. If I were you, Neo, I'd be thinking about exchanging it.

Back in 1997, we were setting out on the first big family vacation that involved air travel -- to Disneyland (from Maine). Since we didn't have much in the way of suitcases, I went to JC Penney and bought an inexpensive set that included a toiletries bag (which, believe it or not, I still use), a carry-on size bag with wheels, and a 32" bag, also with wheels. I can't remember if there was an intermediate size. I don't think so--I think it was the 3 pieces for $159 (or something like that). I managed to pack everything the whole family needed in the two bags, and each person was allowed one carry-on (backpacks for the kids--they were 8 and 5 at the time). While it worked, I realized that dealing with this big huge suitcase was a pain in the neck.

For our next big family trip (2001, to France for 16 days), I changed the strategy. I bought each person a 24" (more or less) roller bag. This was actually when I acquired the bag that broke on my trip home from Switzerland last summer, so I did get 10 years of service out of it. Each person was told, "You can have a carry-on backpack and your roller bag, which will be checked. Whatever you want to bring has to fit in your two allotted cases." This plan worked great. Each person was responsible for their two bags. We did a lot of travel by train and everyone had to get their bag on and off the train, in and out of the cab, whatever. We also rented a car for a portion of the trip and we were able to fit all 4 bags in the trunk.

This was also the trip where I fine-tuned my traveling light philosophy, which says:

Your family doesn't care if they see you in the same clothes day after day.
Make sure everything you bring can be mixed-and-matched so you can make all sorts of outfits out of 6 or 8 pieces of clothing.
Going to the laundromat in a foreign country can be fun, plus when you are starting to feel a little overwhelmed with sightseeing (or need a break from too much family togetherness) the laundromat is a legitimate excuse.
You can manage a two week trip with two pairs of shoes (I usually take a pair of Birkenstocks and a pair of sneakers). Since you'll wear one pair on the plane, only need to pack one pair.
If you are traveling in cold weather, wear the bulky stuff on the plane (ie, a wool sweater, boots) and pack the less bulky warm clothing (fleeces). Yeah, I live in Maine. We worry about this sort of thing.
No matter where you are going, there are stores, so if you forgot something essential, you can buy it in a store. The only thing I've ever had to buy is some bodywash at The Body Shop. Never any clothes.

The traveler's rule of "Set out everything you are planning to pack on your bed, then cut it in half by 50%" really works. When I come home from a trip, if I find anything in my bag that I haven't worn, I make a note to myself not to take so many of that item next time. This usually happens with shirts (turtlenecks, tee-shirts). I have underpants down to a science! LOL.

I work with a woman who has oodles of vacation time so she goes on cruises with her husband 2-3 times a year. Every time, they take (and check) two suitcases EACH, plus their carry-ons. Everytime she comes back she whines about, "Oh, I took so many clothes and I didn't wear half of them." I have to bite my tongue and not say, "So why on earth did you take so much stuff?" You'd think she'd learn!

I have a wonderful backpack that I bought from LL Bean and I can fit everything I need (clothes and computer) for a 1-3 day trip into that. For trips of 4 days or more, I'd pull out the now-broken suitcase and pay to check the bag. I think that suitcase was 24" and served me well on 16 days in France, 16 days in Norway, 3 weeks in Germany and Switzerland, and a whole bunch of other, shorter trips. My new suitcase is 2" bigger (but lighter). I am going to be reveling in all the space I have. Maybe I'll even pack an extra pair of sandals!

L


----------



## Leslie

Ruby296 said:


> I love that aqua color. If I was in the market for new luggage I'd definitely get that color  And *Leslie*, I found this on the TSA.gov website: "TSA screens every passenger's baggage before it is placed on an airplane. While our technology allows us to electronically screen bags, there are times when we need to physically inspect a piece of luggage. TSA has worked with several companies to develop locks that can be opened by security officers using universal "master" keys so that the locks may not have to be cut. These locks are available at airports and travel stores nationwide. The packaging on the locks indicates whether they can be opened by TSA."


I debated about the blue...pink is definitely out of my usual comfort zone but it really is very pretty. I just hope a few years from now I don't say to myself, "WHAT was I thinking?" LOL. But if I do, I'll just remind myself that it is a LE color.

Thanks for the info on the locks! I could've looked it up myself but I appreciate that you did so. Now I know!

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> It means that TSA can unlock your bag any old time they want!


True!


----------



## Ruby296

On both 2 week plus trips to China I went carry on only. I did end up repeating several outfits but laundry is very inexpensive to have done there (as long as you don't let the 5 star hotel do it). I also packed "old" underwear & socks & threw them out daily instead of washing them. I only wore one pair of slip on sneakers (Merrell) the whole time.  I used pack mates (plastic deflatable cubes that don't require a vacuum) to keep outfits together. I also like having my clothes in plastic bags in the event the TSA does go through your bag; that way they aren't actually touching your stuff.


----------



## Leslie

Ruby296 said:


> On both 2 week plus trips to China I went carry on only. I did end up repeating several outfits but laundry is very inexpensive to have done there (as long as you don't let the 5 star hotel do it). I also packed "old" underwear & socks & threw them out daily instead of washing them. I only wore one pair of slip on sneakers (Merrell) the whole time. I used pack mates (plastic deflatable cubes that don't require a vacuum) to keep outfits together. I also like having my clothes in plastic bags in the event the TSA does go through your bag; that way they aren't actually touching your stuff.


Great hints, Ruby. Thank you!

Maybe I should make it a personal challenge to get to the point of "carry on" only. But on trips to Europe, they don't charge you to check a bag, so it's not costing me any extra money...plus, I like to put a Swiss Army knife in my checked bag so I have something sharp on the trip to cut a lemon or lime or whatever. I ended up in Ireland without anything sharp and it was a pain in the neck.

Having a checked bag also lets me bring home items I couldn't carry on, like a bottle of wine or two from France (did that last summer)....a jar of homemade jam from France, a jar of Speculoos from Belgium...

L


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie said:


> I debated about the blue...pink is definitely out of my usual comfort zone but it really is very pretty. I just hope a few years from now I don't say to myself, "WHAT was I thinking?" LOL. But if I do, I'll just remind myself that it is a LE color.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the locks! I could've looked it up myself but I appreciate that you did so. Now I know!
> 
> L
> 
> I think both colors are very nice & the fact that it's LE makes it even more special!





Leslie said:


> Great hints, Ruby. Thank you!
> 
> Maybe I should make it a personal challenge to get to the point of "carry on" only. But on trips to Europe, they don't charge you to check a bag, so it's not costing me any extra money...plus, I like to put a Swiss Army knife in my checked bag so I have something sharp on the trip to cut a lemon or lime or whatever. I ended up in Ireland without anything sharp and it was a pain in the neck.
> 
> Having a checked bag also lets me bring home items I couldn't carry on, like a bottle of wine or two from France (did that last summer)....a jar of homemade jam from France, a jar of Speculoos from Belgium...
> 
> L


I forgot to mention that I *didn't* go COO for the return flights just for those reasons you mentioned! I packed an empty duffel & used it to bring home things we purchased in China that we wouldn't be able to buy here. Art work, scrolls, chops, jade jewelry etc. I checked the dirty laundry etc & carried the "goods" on board!


----------



## Neo

You are right *Leslie*, and I'm definitely calling Altman tomorrow to see if they will accept an exchange... I do have one caveat though: I travel a lot for work, and then all my time is booked, including meals, which end up all being working lunches and dinners, receptions, etc. I don't have time for laundry then (or shopping if I have forgotten something!), don't necessarily want to pay the hotel laundry price, and can't do repeat outfits . I also can't just have one pair of sneakers for the whole trip as shoes ...


----------



## Leslie

Neo said:


> You are right *Leslie*, and I'm definitely calling Altman tomorrow to see if they will accept an exchange... I do have one caveat though: I travel a lot for work, and then all my time is booked, including meals, which end up all being working lunches and dinners, receptions, etc. I don't have time for laundry then (or shopping if I have forgotten something!), don't necessarily want to pay the hotel laundry price, and can't do repeat outfits . I also can't just have one pair of sneakers for the whole trip as shoes ...


This is good to hear. It helps me understand...

I do believe in the repeat outfits but I know that takes some getting used to....LOL. Same with the shoes. I think there is a line and what you need to do is push yourself to make that line narrower. I did it with 2 family trips and use that philosophy now with all travel. It is not an instantaneous change, it does take time and effort...and for some people in some jobs it may never work.

L


----------



## Neo

Leslie said:


> This is good to hear. It helps me understand...
> 
> I do believe in the repeat outfits but I know that takes some getting used to....LOL. Same with the shoes. I think there is a line and what you need to do is push yourself to make that line narrower. I did it with 2 family trips and use that philosophy now with all travel. It is not an instantaneous change, it does take time and effort...and for some people in some jobs it may never work.
> 
> L


Oh, I know how to travel light: hello 3 weeks in Latin America with a backpack , lol. I do good when travel for leisure in general, but for work, it just is not acceptable 

Still, 31" does seem a little excessive no matter what


----------



## Leslie

Neo said:


> Oh, I know how to travel light: hello 3 weeks in Latin America with a backpack , lol. I do good when travel for leisure in general, but for work, it just is not acceptable
> 
> Still, 31" does seem a little excessive no matter what


So share tips? Please? Obviously there is a ton I can learn from you...


----------



## That one girl

I have to admit, I miss my KitchenAid mixer a little. But the Cuisinart I got last year allows me to make six loaves of bread at a time. And my old KitchenAid is now being well-used by my sister who is in culinary school and couldn't afford one herself.


----------



## Neo

Leslie said:


> So share tips? Please? Obviously there is a ton I can learn from you...


LOL, I'm not so sure - I think you already got it right . The bottom line is, you never need as much as you think you do, and depending on where you go, there are things that you can always do without.

I just came back from returning the suitcase - it was just too big and the reasonable thing to do. Again, top notch service from Altman, full refund, no questions asked. I've now seen online that Samsonite has the same suitcase in 27", but for some reason it is not yet distributed in the US. So I will wait, and grab that one when it's available here and at a good price


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, safe travels to you as you head out on Tuesday. Will you be able to keep in touch w/us crazy KB'ers here & on the AA thread? I sure hope so, but if not know we will miss you & look forward to your speedy 
return


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> I didn't know Cuisinart made mixers, always associating them with food processors. (Can you tell I'm not a big baker? ) That's a nice looking mixer. Your sister, no doubt, was happy you made the switch.


I have a Cuisinart toaster and a Cuisinart hand held mixer (which I will admit, hasn't been taken out of the drawer in years!).

L


----------



## drenee

I haven't been on KB much lately, but I have been thinking of you all.  
My daughter's wedding shower is in a couple of weeks and of course, because of all of the influence of KB members, mostly Leslie, I ordered Sarah a KA mixer.  It should be here this week.  
I was going to order a color I thought she might like, but decided that it's a very personal choice.  So I called her and asked her to pick out a color.  Cobalt blue.  
Can't wait for it to be delivered.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I haven't been on KB much lately, but I have been thinking of you all.
> My daughter's wedding shower is in a couple of weeks and of course, because of all of the influence of KB members, mostly Leslie, I ordered Sarah a KA mixer. It should be here this week.
> I was going to order a color I thought she might like, but decided that it's a very personal choice. So I called her and asked her to pick out a color. Cobalt blue.
> Can't wait for it to be delivered.
> deb


Deb, this makes me so happy...another KitchenAid Mixer to join the club! The cobalt blue KA is beautiful.

We were at lunch yesterday (all the family) and talking about Jocelyn's mixer. My daughter Hannah announced that when her time comes to get a KA, she wants, "Very bright green." I made a mental note of that for the future.

L


----------



## corkyb

Mine is a pretty bright green.  It's not neon, but it's jeweled.
I like it, but I'd like a new color.  Not buying a KA for a new color though, especially when I hardly use it.  I'd buy that LE pink suitcase first


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Mine is a pretty bright green. It's not neon, but it's jeweled.
> I like it, but I'd like a new color. Not buying a KA for a new color though, especially when I hardly use it. I'd buy that LE pink suitcase first


Mine is plain old boring white....I'm not changing for a new color either


----------



## Jane917

I have a boring  white KA too, but I am not changing! My DIL has a tangerine KA, which is perfect in her kitchen. I will be gaining another DIL in September, and I want to get her a KA, but just not quite sure yet of the color or style.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ruby*, that's so nice of you! I sure hope I'll be able to check in every so often, but I'm not sure - I'll definitely try my best though 

Love how everybody has a different colored KA! I have to say that I love my Candy Apple Red, but I love even more all the stuff I can do with it . Can you imagine if we could all get together with our KAs - a rainbow of colors !


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

drenee said:


> I haven't been on KB much lately, but I have been thinking of you all.
> My daughter's wedding shower is in a couple of weeks and of course, because of all of the influence of KB members, mostly Leslie, I ordered Sarah a KA mixer. It should be here this week.
> I was going to order a color I thought she might like, but decided that it's a very personal choice. So I called her and asked her to pick out a color. Cobalt blue.
> Can't wait for it to be delivered.
> deb


Mine's cobalt blue and it's a pretty color, when it's not covered in flour!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Thank you *Ruby*, that's so nice of you! I sure hope I'll be able to check in every so often, but I'm not sure - I'll definitely try my best though
> 
> Love how everybody has a different colored KA! I have to say that I love my Candy Apple Red, but I love even more all the stuff I can do with it . Can you imagine if we could all get together with our KAs - a rainbow of colors !


*Neo*, that would be one beautiful line-up of KA mixers!! Have a good trip & hope you find a little time for fun exploration & shopping


----------



## geniebeanie

Thanks,kitchen is almost finished.  Might bring my kitchen aide stand mixer and food processor there tomorrow.  I have to get curtains,and shampoo the rugs. I should have pictures by the end of the month.


----------



## geniebeanie

Not done yet but took a few pictures of what is done so far.


----------



## geniebeanie

I am not done about halfway through the kitchen,wanted to share what I have done so far.


----------



## geniebeanie

I love the big built in china closet for all of my temptations from QVC.









qvc


----------



## Leslie

Looks like you are settling in nicely, GB! I recognize that microwave oven...I have the same one in my office.  

L


----------



## Leslie

*Suitcase Report*










Nutshell review: This thing is amazing!

My husband and I headed off at the crack of dawn this morning for our 5 day trip to San Francisco and the opportunity to debut the new pink suitcase.

It's a good sized bag and the check fee for a suitcase was $25 each, so I told my husband we were taking just the one (plus backpacks). It's very roomy and I didn't have any problem at all fitting all my stuff in my half; Tony needed to pack an extra sweater in his backpack. Five stars for size.

Fully loaded, it does feel much heavier than its ultralight 6 pounds but fortunately, since it swivels all over the place, we didn't need to do much lifting. Basically in and out of the trunk of the car and off the luggage carousel.

The swivel feature is amazing! I never realized how awkward, and tiring, pulling a suitcase behind you _all the time_ is. Sure, there were times that Tony needed to pull it (up Powell Street, but I suspect if I were the transporter, I would have had it at my side). But on and off moving sidewalks, up and down escalators--zip, zip, zip. Swivel it to fit onto a narrow step or tight space on the BART. It was fantastic.

It did some some (small) black scuffs from the trip. I need to find out about the Rimowa polisher to remove those when we get home.

On the AirTrain at the airport (heading to the BART station) there was a woman with another brand of suitcase who was showing her traveling companion how the airline had wrecked one of her swivel wheels. With only 3, the bag basically wouldn't roll at all--"I'll have to drag it everywhere!" she said. It made me wonder if there is variation in the sturdiness of the wheels on different brands of suitcases. My friend Caroline, who got me started down this Rimowa path told me that she has had wheels stolen but never broken (and she was able to replace the stolen wheels).

All in all, this was a pricey suitcase but on this first outing, I definitely think it was worth every penny. Five stars all around!

L


----------



## Ruby296

*Geniebeanie*, your kitchen looks great! I also love your Easter Egg Cookie Jar!

*Leslie*, glad to hear how great your new suitcase is performing. I can't believe people actually _steal_ wheels off luggage....what will they think of next....Enjoy your time in SF!


----------



## geniebeanie

I found it on HSN. David's COokiles.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, so I am coming home to New England from SF on Virgin Atlantic and on the plane is the most handsome flight attendant I have ever seen. I was ready to swoon. He looked a lot like Paul Francis (below) except he had blue eyes.










I needed to use the head and this particular plane had the galley and johns all close together. I came out of the WC and there was Mr. Handsome with his (fabulous looking) butt stuck right up in my face. After regaining my composure, I realized he was snerched over the counter, butt in the air, head down and...(wait for it)....READING A KINDLE!!!!!

I could've died. Fabulous handsome and he likes to read? GAH!

I went back to my seat and whispered all this to my husband. I noticed his seatmate, an attractive if staid looking woman, is paying attention. A few minutes later, she heads off to the bathroom. When she comes back she says, "You are right. That guy is incredibly attractively gorgeous." LOL. For her, the Kindle didn't make an impression.

Since I don't have a picture of the real guy, another pic of Paul Francis will have to suffice...










Enjoy, my friends. This is relevant to this thread because it has to do with suitcases...or something. LOL.


----------



## geniebeanie

Great  pictures Leslie, he is eye candy.  Just hope  my boyfriend does not see  this post.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> LOL....What a hunk! I can't believe you didn't start a conversation with him. You wrote a book about the Kindle, for goodness sake! Work it!


I was operating on the assumption that people don't like to be interrupted while they are reading! LOL.

This was a completely high tech group of people on this flight. I would guess that 90% of the passengers had some sort of electronic device that they were using during the trip: iPad, computer, Kindle, Kindle Fire...in my walk to the bathroom I saw a Kindle Fire, Kindle 2, Kindle DX, and a Kindle 3 (that's what Mr. Gorgeous Flight attendant was reading).

L


----------



## geniebeanie

A picture of me enjoying my new kitchen.


----------



## geniebeanie

Setting up my table.


----------



## geniebeanie

About half of my tempations collection in the china cabinet.


----------



## Leslie

Great pictures and what a happy smile! Thanks for sharing, GB!

L


----------



## Ruby296

GB, thanks for the pictures! You have settled into your new home so quickly! It all looks great


----------



## corkyb

Leslie said:


> *Suitcase Report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutshell review: This thing is amazing!
> 
> Leslie, were you able to get the 10% Winter code used on this suitcase? I was close to getting this and not only would itnot let me use the code, but in NY, of course, I have to pay $50 tax. Not fair!! Also, is there anywhere on this suitcase to hook another bag to it?
> This is really tempting.
> 
> My husband and I headed off at the crack of dawn this morning for our 5 day trip to San Francisco and the opportunity to debut the new pink suitcase.
> 
> It's a good sized bag and the check fee for a suitcase was $25 each, so I told my husband we were taking just the one (plus backpacks). It's very roomy and I didn't have any problem at all fitting all my stuff in my half; Tony needed to pack an extra sweater in his backpack. Five stars for size.
> 
> Fully loaded, it does feel much heavier than its ultralight 6 pounds but fortunately, since it swivels all over the place, we didn't need to do much lifting. Basically in and out of the trunk of the car and off the luggage carousel.
> 
> The swivel feature is amazing! I never realized how awkward, and tiring, pulling a suitcase behind you _all the time_ is. Sure, there were times that Tony needed to pull it (up Powell Street, but I suspect if I were the transporter, I would have had it at my side). But on and off moving sidewalks, up and down escalators--zip, zip, zip. Swivel it to fit onto a narrow step or tight space on the BART. It was fantastic.
> 
> It did some some (small) black scuffs from the trip. I need to find out about the Rimowa polisher to remove those when we get home.
> 
> On the AirTrain at the airport (heading to the BART station) there was a woman with another brand of suitcase who was showing her traveling companion how the airline had wrecked one of her swivel wheels. With only 3, the bag basically wouldn't roll at all--"I'll have to drag it everywhere!" she said. It made me wonder if there is variation in the sturdiness of the wheels on different brands of suitcases. My friend Caroline, who got me started down this Rimowa path told me that she has had wheels stolen but never broken (and she was able to replace the stolen wheels).
> 
> All in all, this was a pricey suitcase but on this first outing, I definitely think it was worth every penny. Five stars all around!
> 
> L


----------



## Leslie

> Leslie, were you able to get the 10% Winter code used on this suitcase? I was close to getting this and not only would itnot let me use the code, but in NY, of course, I have to pay $50 tax. Not fair!! Also, is there anywhere on this suitcase to hook another bag to it?
> This is really tempting.


No, I didn't use the code. That started popping up after I bought the suitcase (of course).

There isn't a specific hook, but I would think you could loop a bag over the pull-up handle. The top is also quite wide (almost 10 inches) so that would provide enough of a "shelf" to rest a bag on.

L


----------



## Ruby296

Just an FYI- Ideeli is having a sale on KA mixers & some attachments. It's one of those members only shopping communities that runs daily sales on designer fashions & all kinds of things for the home. It's free to join www.ideeli.com


----------



## drenee

My daughter's bridal shower is this weekend.  Can't wait to give her the KA.  I'll try to get some pics to post.  

Leslie, love the suitcase.  I got a similar one for my fiance for Christmas.  I LOVE your pink one!!!  Might have to add that to my next Christmas list.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Remeber, deb, the pink is a limited edition color. You might not want to wait until Christmas...

So, I got a one day lecturing job at Georgetown University at the end of April. Direct flight from Portland to Washington and back the next day (an overnight). For a trip like that, I don't want to check a bag. But at the same time, my old reliable backpack has felt pretty heavy on my back the last few trips. I kept looking at the small pink Rimowa wondering if I should buy it (despite the ridiculous price tag) but then I thought of going through security. I don't want to open a whole big suitcase to pull out my computer and little ziplock bag of 3 oz shampoos. I wasn't quite picturing how this would work and I realized I might pay a whole lot of money for a suitcase that, at the end of the day, wasn't practical. The 26" bag makes sense because that will always be checked. But a smaller one that gets carried on the plane? Not seeing how that works. If anyone has advice, let me know.

Instead, I started looking at rolling backpacks and came up with this one from Jansport. I bought it from Zappos and again, amazing shipping...ordered on Thursday and had it on Friday. It has lots of space and lots of pockets...I think it will work well. And, it was a fraction of the price of the 21" Rimowa which is a good thing.










http://www.zappos.com/jansport-driver-8-wheeled-black-animal-frenzy


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Nice, colorful backpack. I like bright colors and the wheels are great. What will be the subject of your lecture?


I like the bright colors, too.

I'll be doing a writing retreat for the School of Nursing faculty.

L


----------



## corkyb

Leslie said:


> Remeber, deb, the pink is a limited edition color. You might not want to wait until Christmas...
> 
> So, I got a one day lecturing job at Georgetown University at the end of April. Direct flight from Portland to Washington and back the next day (an overnight). For a trip like that, I don't want to check a bag. But at the same time, my old reliable backpack has felt pretty heavy on my back the last few trips. I kept looking at the small pink Rimowa wondering if I should buy it (despite the ridiculous price tag) but then I thought of going through security. I don't want to open a whole big suitcase to pull out my computer and little ziplock bag of 3 oz shampoos. I wasn't quite picturing how this would work and I realized I might pay a whole lot of money for a suitcase that, at the end of the day, wasn't practical. The 26" bag makes sense because that will always be checked. But a smaller one that gets carried on the plane? Not seeing how that works. If anyone has advice, let me know.


Leslie, I have a VERY light Vera Bradley rolling suitcase that sort of looks about the same size. It has lots of pockets and I love the way the zippers open. Very handy dandy item. I used to use a Travel Pro suitcase as a rollaboard or carry a big bag. I havne't used anything but this tiny Vera "suitcase" for aobut 4 years and I hope it never breaks as I am not sure they make it anymore. I always used to have to ask for help to get my suitcase in and out of the overhead on the plane or train. No more. I can always lift this myself.



> Instead, I started looking at rolling backpacks and came up with this one from Jansport. I bought it from Zappos and again, amazing shipping...ordered on Thursday and had it on Friday. It has lots of space and lots of pockets...I think it will work well. And, it was a fraction of the price of the 21" Rimowa which is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/jansport-driver-8-wheeled-black-animal-frenzy


----------



## drenee

I think I already missed the pink.  The purple is nice.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I think I already missed the pink. The purple is nice.
> deb


It's still there--the pink is in its own listing, not grouped in with the other colors. Here are the links for the 26" and 21" cases.

http://www.altmanluggage.com/rimowa_82863m.php

http://www.altmanluggage.com/rimowa_82852m.php

L


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> Leslie, I have a VERY light Vera Bradley rolling suitcase that sort of looks about the same size. It has lots of pockets and I love the way the zippers open. Very handy dandy item. I used to use a Travel Pro suitcase as a rollaboard or carry a big bag. I havne't used anything but this tiny Vera "suitcase" for aobut 4 years and I hope it never breaks as I am not sure they make it anymore. I always used to have to ask for help to get my suitcase in and out of the overhead on the plane or train. No more. I can always lift this myself.


Thanks, Corky. This backpack is pretty light---hopefully I'll be able to lift it without any problem. That was one thing that worried me about the Rimowa bag...lifting it over my head into the overhead bin. I know, I should lift more weights but....


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie.
deb


----------



## rla1996

Leslie said:


> Remeber, deb, the pink is a limited edition color. You might not want to wait until Christmas...
> 
> So, I got a one day lecturing job at Georgetown University at the end of April. Direct flight from Portland to Washington and back the next day (an overnight). For a trip like that, I don't want to check a bag. But at the same time, my old reliable backpack has felt pretty heavy on my back the last few trips. I kept looking at the small pink Rimowa wondering if I should buy it (despite the ridiculous price tag) but then I thought of going through security. I don't want to open a whole big suitcase to pull out my computer and little ziplock bag of 3 oz shampoos. I wasn't quite picturing how this would work and I realized I might pay a whole lot of money for a suitcase that, at the end of the day, wasn't practical. The 26" bag makes sense because that will always be checked. But a smaller one that gets carried on the plane? Not seeing how that works. If anyone has advice, let me know.
> 
> Instead, I started looking at rolling backpacks and came up with this one from Jansport. I bought it from Zappos and again, amazing shipping...ordered on Thursday and had it on Friday. It has lots of space and lots of pockets...I think it will work well. And, it was a fraction of the price of the 21" Rimowa which is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/jansport-driver-8-wheeled-black-animal-frenzy


I LOVE Jansport backpacks. I own several. They are extremely durable and the Jansport warranty cant be beat. Over the years I've had a couple replaced (for free, after owning them for several years each) because of broken zippers. Repairs/replacements were never an issue. No fights, nothing. I sent in the backpack and if they couldn't fix it they sent me a new one. Keep that warranty in mind in case you ever have problems with you're new bag.


----------



## geniebeanie

Hi I am moved in and still unpacking.  My third night in my new home.  I lost track of my camera, ipod and printer cable.  WIll post pictues when they are found.  Kitchen,livingroom and bathroom are finished.    Eight boxes in my bedroom to unpack, started on my doll room/office and have to choose which dolls to keep.  I will not be able to fit a lot of them in.    Otherwise the move was exchusting but smooth.  I broke one of my temptations  from QVC.  Will post pictures when I find my camera.  Hope everyone has a wonderfull  Passover and Easter.  Baby sit for Olivia tomorrow and off on Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

I think I am going to bake some cupcakes today, to have for dessert tomorrow when the family comes over. Chocolate, I think, with a little bit of sea salt on the top...  

Off to make a shopping list!


----------



## Leslie

I have a cupcake cooking question...

if I want to make a double batch of cupcakes, is it better to make one batch (one recipe) and then make a second batch or...can I just double all the ingredients and make a double batch at once?

Thanks in advance to the bakers here for your advice.

L


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie said:


> I have a cupcake cooking question...
> 
> if I want to make a double batch of cupcakes, is it better to make one batch (one recipe) and then make a second batch or...can I just double all the ingredients and make a double batch at once?
> 
> Thanks in advance to the bakers here for your advice.
> 
> L


I'm no expert baker but I tend to just double/triple recipes instead of making multiple batches of whatever it is I'm making. Good luck & have fun!!


----------



## Leslie

Ruby296 said:


> I'm no expert baker but I tend to just double/triple recipes instead of making multiple batches of whatever it is I'm making. Good luck & have fun!!


I have sort of gotten myself slowed down because I discovered I bought the wrong size cupcake liners. I got extra large, not regular. I also have mini ones and thought about making a gang of mini cupcakes, but I have only one mini cupcake pan, so that suddenly seemed like a whole lot of work. LOL. Plus they will be too small for the cupcake carrier--it's all about the carrier, y'know. I've had a busy day of running around and I am *not* in the mood to get back in the car to buy cupcake liners, so I think I'll just wait until tomorrow.

L


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie said:


> I have sort of gotten myself slowed down because I discovered I bought the wrong size cupcake liners. I got extra large, not regular. I also have mini ones and thought about making a gang of mini cupcakes, but I have only one mini cupcake pan, so that suddenly seemed like a whole lot of work. LOL. Plus they will be too small for the cupcake carrier--it's all about the carrier, y'know. I've had a busy day of running around and I am *not* in the mood to get back in the car to buy cupcake liners, so I think I'll just wait until tomorrow.
> 
> L


Oh no, Leslie!! I didn't know extra large cupcake liners existed. I'll be more careful when I shop for them b/c I just grab the first thing I see w/out looking at the details. I hear you on the carrier, lol!!


----------



## Jane917

I think for cupcakes you can just double the recipe. I wouldn't do this for cakes, however.


----------



## Leslie

Things are not going well in cupcake land. The grocery store is closed so no way to obtain cupcake papers! I think I may go back to the mini-cupcake plan. Also, I took the butter out to let it come to room temperature and it got put back in the refrigerator so back to square one for that part of the process.

L


----------



## drenee

DD loved her cobalt blue KA.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> DD loved her cobalt blue KA.
> deb


That's fabulous to hear. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and everyone in his office has to work tomorrow (as in from 7:30 am to 2 pm).  I'm going to use my kitchen aid to make some cinnimon rolls to help ease the horribleness that is working on Saturdays.  I'll try to find my camera and post some pics, but you'll have to over look my kitchen/dining room, I have had days of migraines and 2 very cute children who distract me w/ cuteness


----------



## skyblue

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DH and everyone in his office has to work tomorrow (as in from 7:30 am to 2 pm). I'm going to use my kitchen aid to make some cinnimon rolls to help ease the horribleness that is working on Saturdays. I'll try to find my camera and post some pics, but you'll have to over look my kitchen/dining room, I have had days of migraines and 2 very cute children who distract me w/ cuteness


What a nice thing to do! I am sure they will appreciate it!

I am sorry about the headaches. I had a terrible sinus headache today that knocked me off my feet. . It's not great now, but at least tolerable.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I ended up making 28 cinnamon rolls for DH and coworkers. B/c I did most of the work after kiddies had gone to bed, I forgot to take pics after they were done, but I did take some "during" pics for you:









my helpers









cobalt blue Kitchen Aid!









this is the roll rolled up. I put my rolling pin beside it so you could see how long it was. It was the width of my table. DH didn't mind, he rather enjoyed eating a fresh from the oven cinnamon roll and even threatened to not take them to work so he wouldn't have to share!

edited b/c I can't do math!


----------



## Jane917

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I ended up making 4 dozen (or 28, sounds much less work when you put it that way) cinnamon rolls for DH and coworkers. B/c I did most of the work after kiddies had gone to bed, I forgot to take pics after they were done, but I did take some "during" pics for you:


I am not very good at math, but when did 4 dozen become 28? 

Love that cobalt blue!


----------



## Ruby296

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I ended up making 4 dozen (or 28, sounds much less work when you put it that way) cinnamon rolls for DH and coworkers. B/c I did most of the work after kiddies had gone to bed, I forgot to take pics after they were done, but I did take some "during" pics for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my helpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cobalt blue Kitchen Aid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the roll rolled up. I put my rolling pin beside it so you could see how long it was. It was the width of my table. DH didn't mind, he rather enjoyed eating a fresh from the oven cinnamon roll and even threatened to not take them to work so he wouldn't have to share!


Your helpers are adorable....& the cinnamon rolls sound yummy!



Jane917 said:


> I am not very good at math, but when did 4 dozen become 28?
> 
> Love that cobalt blue!


I think it was just a typo.....28 instead of 48


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Jane917 said:


> I am not very good at math, but when did 4 dozen become 28?
> 
> Love that cobalt blue!


when you combine a sleep deprieved woman and math it becomes 28! it was not 4 dozen, just 28 rolls, so over 2 dozen? Math was never my strong suit.


----------



## Leslie

Those cinnamon rolls look great, even just rolled up! I would have loved to have seen a picture of the finished product...LOL.

Jocelyn made a homemade pizza the other night and used her dough hook for the first time. Lance sent me a picture and it looked great. If and when I get it off the phone, I'll post it here.

L


----------



## Lindafaye

I love this thread! I am a newer member so I read the first 12 pages and then skipped around a bit.....

I have the 6-qt KA in red and love, love, LOVE it and it sits on my counter all the time and gets used every week or so....I also have a KA hand mixer that I use once in a while - usually while the stand mixer is going and I want to get something else done at the same time.

Now, I want to go mix something...anything....


----------



## Leslie

Hi Linda, welcome and glad to have you here! Lots of food lovers hang out on this thread. Share some of your favorite recipes with us!

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Leslie said:


> Those cinnamon rolls look great, even just rolled up! I would have loved to have seen a picture of the finished product...LOL.
> 
> Jocelyn made a homemade pizza the other night and used her dough hook for the first time. Lance sent me a picture and it looked great. If and when I get it off the phone, I'll post it here.
> 
> L


DH brought home 4 cinnamon rolls yesterday from work (his coworkers loved them btw) thinking that it would be a nice breakfast for us this morning. I was hoping to get a pic to show you guys today, but when I finally got downstairs (nursing DS) DH had eaten all 4! He reasoned that I was sick of looking @ them (I spent almost 3 1/2 hrs making them) and that they would be too sticky for our almost 3 yr old to eat right before church. So, you almost had a pic!


----------



## Leslie

I posted this in the accessories thread, too, but since folks who like gadgets and small appliances seem to like to visit this thread, I'll ask here too:

Anyone familiar with the Penguin, used to make sparkling water?



It gets good reviews on Amazon and Williams-Sonoma. Feedback is appreciated!

L


----------



## Leslie

Well, I decided to go and buy myself a Penguin yesterday...maybe I'll enable a few others. Geniebeanie (who has posted in this thread) started a thread about her soda maker so I know we have at least one other carbonator on board. LOL.

So, do I really need a machine that makes sparkling water? And can make soda, if I want? Probably not but has that ever stopped me? LOL.

First off, I drink very little soda, so I certainly didn't need it for that reason. I do like sparkling water, however, here in southern Maine, we have great tasting water out of the tap. It really is great tasting--we've won national awards for best tasting water. So it always seemed a little ridiculous to me to spend lots of money for sparkling water from someplace else (like France or Italy) when I have my own great tasting water right here at home. Now, with my Penguin I can fizz up my own water which seems like a win-win situation.

The one thing we do buy in bottles is Schweppes tonic as my husband enjoys a vodka tonic in the evening. Of course, that meant I had to do research about making our tonic water using the Penguin. Sodastream does sell a tonic flavor: http://www.sodastreamusa.com/Tonic-P102.aspx but I read a few reviews and many complained about a strange after taste. So, that wouldn't work.

I wondered about making my own tonic essence (or syrup or whatever the right name is) and I did find a recipe:

http://www.jeffreymorgenthaler.com/2008/how-to-make-your-own-tonic-water/

Might be fun if I can gather up all the ingredients (including chinchona bark and agave syrup!). In the meantime, I read an article in the Wall Street Journal about artisinal tonic waters (and fancy gins).

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904007304576498850877686860.html

From reading that, I learned about small batch tonic syrup...which induced me to order up some of this:

http://johnstonic.weebly.com/

I printed off all the articles and recipes and gave them to my husband...now he's excited about playing with the Penguin and trying handcrafted tonic water. LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

More on the tonic...

Another blog I read suggested buying the concentrate that they use at bars. You can get it at Sam's club -- one gallon for ~$18 which will make six gallons of tonic. I'm not clear on exactly how I would get it out of the bag and into my carafe, however. Anyone know more about these bags of syrup (they make them for soda, too).

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=185481&navAction=jump#desc

L


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> ... Anyone know more about these bags of syrup (they make them for soda, too). ...


Based on the image for the connector, I suspect that the bag has a cap that is about the size of the cap on the one-gallon water jugs. If the cap does not have a thread, I would pour the syrup into sterilized quart jars and store in the fridge.


----------



## Jane917

I think it is time to bring this thread to the top!

As many of you know, I will be gaining a DIL in September. I want to give her a kitchenaid mixer to welcome her to the family. I have been sleuthing around to figure out which one to give her. They now live in a tiny 700 sf condo, but hope to be in a new home by the wedding. She told me she prefers neutral colors.....I was leaning toward red, but then decided to go white or gray. Then yesterday, my other DIL2B tells me that Alyson really likes the ice blue KA. The color she  pointed to is in a tilt head model. Ice blue? Also, I much prefer the bowl lift model because I don't have to pull it out from under the cabinet. 

My KA is a 6 qt model that is no longer being made. It has been a workhorse for me. It is a bowl lift model. For those of you who have the tilt head, what do you like and dislike about it, and why did you chose it?


----------



## Leslie

I have the tilt head model and like it just fine. However, I did do some research before I bought mine....

There are 3 basic models: the Classic, Artisan, and Professional. 

The Classic the the most basic with the lowest number of watts (250) and the smallest bowl (4.5 qts). I read a lot of negative reviews about the Classic...the motor burns out easily, it's cheaply made, etc. It has an entry level price of $229.

Next up is the Artisan (what I have). It is a tilt head model and has lots of colors available. 325 watts and a 5 quart bowl. They also still sell the version with a glass bowl although it's not called the Anniversary Model anymore. Price seems to vary depending on color and type of bowl--I've seen it as low as $235 and as high as $449. It's worth it to shop around and look for deals. I could probably go back through this thread and find out exactly, but my memory says I paid $269 for mine. There are no bowl lift models in the Artisan.

The Professional has the bowl lift model. It's also a serious jump up in terms of watts (575), bowl size (6 qts), weight (32 lbs vs. 26), height (16.5 in vs. 14), and price (starting at $449 and up from there). I ruled out the Professional because it really seemed to be designed for people who used it constantly (I don't), mix up a lot of bread (I don't), and have big families so they need to make large batches of things (also not me).

Personally, for your future DIL, I think the tilt-head Artisan is just fine...I really don't find myself wishing I had a bigger KitchenAid. For a couple starting out--both of whom are working (as physicians!)--I don't think she's suddenly going to get the urge to bake 8 loaves of bread every week. If they end up having 6 kids and she needs to mix up enormous quantities of pancake batter, she can graduate to a bigger KA. For now, I think the Artisan will be just fine. And since the color she likes--Ice Blue--is an Artisan model--I think that is important to consider.  

Hope this helps...

L


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jane,
Everything Kitchens has the Ice Blue on sale for 288.95. Everyone else's price seems to be 349.95. And it says free shipping and no sales tax. Very pretty color!

http://www.everythingkitchens.com/kitchenaid-ksm150.html

http://www.everythingkitchens.com/DisplayLarge.aspx?path=/images/products/popup/kitchenaid_artisan_stand_mixer_ksm150psic_popup.jpg


----------



## skyblue

I have the 6 Qt. Kitchen Aid lift model in _silver metallic_. I love it! The color is perfect for any color kitchen. I love it with my black granite counters when it's out. I store mine away when not in use.

I just mixed up the Black Magic Cake with it this morning. It is baking as I type. I got the recipe on Pinterest. It is touted as "The Best Chocolate Cake Ever". That is yet to be determined!


----------



## Leslie

Sounds like a great cake. After you give it a taste test--if it passes--please post the recipe here for everyone, including me!

L


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I have the 6 Qt. Kitchen Aid lift model in _silver metallic_. I love it! The color is perfect for any color kitchen. I love it with my black granite counters when it's out. I store mine away when not in use.
> 
> I just mixed up the Black Magic Cake with it this morning. It is baking as I type. I got the recipe on Pinterest. It is touted as "The Best Chocolate Cake Ever". That is yet to be determined!


The Best Chocolate Cake Ever deserves to be be posted here!


----------



## rla1996

Last night after dinner me DH asked me what was for dessert.  I told him I could make chocolate chip cookies and he agreed.  Apparently he thought I was going to use the pre-made stuff that I keep in the fridge for emergencies.  He was a bit shocked when he came into the kitchen and saw that I had my KA creaming butter and sugar.  Then he got the deer in the headlights look because usually when I make cookies I make 2 mixing bowls FULL of 2 different kinds of dough.  Which equals TONS of cookies.  (I do this because if anyone in my family finds out that I made cookies and didn't send them any I hear about it.)  He was relieved to hear that I was only making one lonely batch, and willing agreed to keep it a secret.  It took me all of 5 minutes to mix them up and get them cooking.  Man I love my KA.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> I think it is time to bring this thread to the top!
> 
> As many of you know, I will be gaining a DIL in September. I want to give her a kitchenaid mixer to welcome her to the family. I have been sleuthing around to figure out which one to give her. They now live in a tiny 700 sf condo, but hope to be in a new home by the wedding. She told me she prefers neutral colors.....I was leaning toward red, but then decided to go white or gray. Then yesterday, my other DIL2B tells me that Alyson really likes the ice blue KA. The color she pointed to is in a tilt head model. Ice blue? Also, I much prefer the bowl lift model because I don't have to pull it out from under the cabinet.
> 
> My KA is a 6 qt model that is no longer being made. It has been a workhorse for me. It is a bowl lift model. For those of you who have the tilt head, what do you like and dislike about it, and why did you chose it?


I have the tilt head and because that is the only type of mixer I've ever had, I like it just fine.

I'd be hesitant to get something like the Ice Blue. Just because she says she likes it does not mean she actually wants it in her kitchen. She just might think it is a neat color.

What does she have on her wedding register? Does she request specific colors? I'd probably get white, black, silver or nickel pearl.....something that will be classic and not clash with her kitchen in years to come.


----------



## rla1996

Someone Nameless said:


> I have the tilt head and because that is the only type of mixer I've ever had, I like it just fine.
> 
> I'd be hesitant to get something like the Ice Blue. Just because she says she likes it does not mean she actually wants it in her kitchen. She just might think it is a neat color.
> 
> What does she have on her wedding register? Does she request specific colors? I'd probably get white, black, silver or nickel pearl.....something that will be classic and not clash with her kitchen in years to come.


Good point. These mixers last a very long time -color schemes do not. Who wants an avocado green, or harvest gold mixer in their kitchen on the counter now? Or and orange or dark brown one for that matter? Better to get something neutral that will fit in no matter what the current color trend is.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I have the tilt head and because that is the only type of mixer I've ever had, I like it just fine.
> 
> I'd be hesitant to get something like the Ice Blue. Just because she says she likes it does not mean she actually wants it in her kitchen. She just might think it is a neat color.
> 
> What does she have on her wedding register? Does she request specific colors? I'd probably get white, black, silver or nickel pearl.....something that will be classic and not clash with her kitchen in years to come.


The kids have decided not to have a wedding registry. The KA will not be a wedding present, but will be an early "welcome to the family" present. I would like to give it to her in August, which will be the next time I see her.


----------



## Leslie

If I may say--regarding colors and so on--I've had an epiphany recently regarding gifts. I've realized you are much better off giving the person what s/he asked for versus what you think s/he wants. My epiphany came when I realized my mother *always* gave me what she thought I wanted (or what was "better" for me) instead of what I asked for and as a result, I was always disappointed. It's hard to explain in writing but this color discussion gets at the gist of it. To whit:


Future DIL asks for ice blue Artisan model KA
MIL thinks lift bowl model is better
MIL also thinks ice blue color won't stand the test of time and selects more "reasonable" color
Future DIL is disappointed--the mixer is not the right color nor the right model but she can't express either of these disappointments to her future MIL
Unspoken resentment ensues

Now, maybe your family is better at some of the communication issues than we are but I have a feeling this is a fairly common scenario. Like I said, I had an epiphany a few weeks ago. My niece wanted an iPod touch for her birthday. Her parents had already bought her "big" present so weren't going to shell out for another big present. Enter Aunt Leslie. My daughter (her cousin) said, "What's the point of an iPod Touch? She should have an iPhone." My husband said, "All she wants is to listen to music. Get her an iPod shuffle."

I listened to these arguments. For my daughter: I am not going to buy her a phone and get into a data plan and so on. So that argument is nixed.

For my husband: maybe right now is all she wants to do is listen to music, but she is asking for an iPod. Giving her a Shuffle is what my mother would've done (the cheaper option that wasn't up to snuff).

In the end, I went with the iPod touch which was more than I usually spend on a present for my niece but she was thrilled (and blown away) so it was worth it.

All this rambling...to Jane...I think you should get the Ice Blue Artisan for your future DIL. If that's the color she likes, go for it. She'll be happy now. If she hates the color in five years or it doesn't match her kitchen well then, that's her problem, not yours, right?

In the spirit of full disclosure...a few years ago I bought my niece a pink "Komen for the Cure" KA as a wedding present. I hated the color, thought it was over-priced but that's what she wanted so I got it for her. We're not terribly close or chatty so I have no idea if she hates it now but when she got it, she wrote me a super-nice thank you note so she loved it then. I think that's what counts.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> If I may say--regarding colors and so on--I've had an epiphany recently regarding gifts. I've realized you are much better off giving the person what s/he asked for versus what you think s/he wants. My epiphany came when I realized my mother *always* gave me what she thought I wanted (or what was "better" for me) instead of what I asked for and as a result, I was always disappointed. It's hard to explain in writing but this color discussion gets at the gist of it. To whit:
> 
> 
> Future DIL asks for ice blue Artisan model KA
> MIL thinks lift bowl model is better
> MIL also thinks ice blue color won't stand the test of time and selects more "reasonable" color
> Future DIL is disappointed--the mixer is not the right color nor the right model but she can't express either of these disappointments to her future MIL
> Unspoken resentment ensues
> 
> Now, maybe your family is better at some of the communication issues than we are but I have a feeling this is a fairly common scenario. Like I said, I had an epiphany a few weeks ago. My niece wanted an iPod touch for her birthday. Her parents had already bought her "big" present so weren't going to shell out for another big present. Enter Aunt Leslie. My daughter (her cousin) said, "What's the point of an iPod Touch? She should have an iPhone." My husband said, "All she wants is to listen to music. Get her an iPod shuffle."
> 
> I listened to these arguments. For my daughter: I am not going to buy her a phone and get into a data plan and so on. So that argument is nixed.
> 
> For my husband: maybe right now is all she wants to do is listen to music, but she is asking for an iPod. Giving her a Shuffle is what my mother would've done (the cheaper option that wasn't up to snuff).
> 
> In the end, I went with the iPod touch which was more than I usually spend on a present for my niece but she was thrilled (and blown away) so it was worth it.
> 
> All this rambling...to Jane...I think you should get the Ice Blue Artisan for your future DIL. If that's the color she likes, go for it. She'll be happy now. If she hates the color in five years or it doesn't match her kitchen well then, that's her problem, not yours, right?
> 
> In the spirit of full disclosure...a few years ago I bought my niece a pink "Komen for the Cure" KA as a wedding present. I hated the color, thought it was over-priced but that's what she wanted so I got it for her. We're not terribly close or chatty so I have no idea if she hates it now but when she got it, she wrote me a super-nice thank you note so she loved it then. I think that's what counts.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie, for putting everything in perspective. I trusted DIL2B to sleuth other DIL2B to discover what KA might be desired. I trust DIL2B #2, who is a professionally trained chef. All the boys and their prospective mates are very close. If DIL2B#1 disclosed to DIL2B#2 that she wants ice blue, then I trust that it is reliable information.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I should not give opinions when I don't understand all the facts.  My apologies.


----------



## Leslie

Someone Nameless said:


> I should not give opinions when I don't understand all the facts. My apologies.


No need to apologize--we're all about opinions here! And colors can be so tricky--I mean, if you want to make someone shudder just say "harvest gold." Guaranteed to work, every time!

KA is coming out with some very trendy colors and I wonder which ones *will* stand the test of time. They have a purple one now, called boysenberry. While I love purple, would I love a purple mixer on my counter for the next 15 or 20 years? And green apple is not a color I could see myself loving, now or ever but I suppose there are those out there who think it is fabulous.

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

That is sorta what I was thinking.  My first kitchen after we married was filled with harvest gold appliances and the coordinating orange accessories.  I would not have held on to a Kitchen Aid in harvest gold.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> That is sorta what I was thinking. My first kitchen after we married was filled with harvest gold appliances and the coordinating orange accessories. I would not have held on to a Kitchen Aid in harvest gold.


My first kitchen appliances were avocado green and harvest gold. I think that era is why so many my age now want white appliances.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> And _that_ is why Leslie's considered to be such a fine writer and a wonderful storyteller.


Thank you Cobbie. 



Jane917 said:


> My first kitchen appliances were avocado green and harvest gold. I think that era is why so many my age now want white appliances.


I am enough younger than you that I remember my parents' friends having their kitchens re-done in avocado green and harvest gold. My mother avoided the urge. LOL. I am in the "almond" generation of appliances, although the only almond thing we have left is the stove and bar sink. The refrigerator and microwave are gone.

When I was in college, I had lots of friends renting student apartments that were furnished with hand-me-down, battered AG and HG appliances. That's when the color *really* starting looking bad.

L


----------



## Annalog

Jane917 said:


> My first kitchen appliances were avocado green and harvest gold. I think that era is why so many my age now want white appliances.


Those colors were the rage when we bought our first house. We went with white and the sales person thought we were nuts! We never regretted it.


----------



## Leslie

I found a funny website with pictures from the 1971 Sears Catalog. Here are a few dishwashers...


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I found a funny website with pictures from the 1971 Sears Catalog. Here are a few dishwashers...


Funny! I was married in 1974, and we had a gold portable with a chopping board top. That thing lasted until we built our new house in 1980. At that point, I talked my husband into getting a less colorful built-in.


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie said:


> I found a funny website with pictures from the 1971 Sears Catalog. Here are a few dishwashers...


What I find funny is that I had that same lineoleum flooring in my kitchen for 20-some years waiting for it to wear out (which it did not do). Finally just ripped it up because we couldn't stand it anymore and laid down a nice laminate.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> What I find funny is that I had that same lineoleum flooring in my kitchen for 20-some years waiting for it to wear out (which it did not do). Finally just ripped it up because we couldn't stand it anymore and laid down a nice laminate.


Geoff, my sister and her husband had that same flooring for a long time, only it was a brick color. Theirs wouldn't wear out, either, and they ended up ripping it up as you did.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Those dadgummed flooring and appliances that you want to replace but just won't wear out, lol. My dishwasher falls into that catagory.
> 
> I just ordered this from Amazon after seeing it on the Today Show this morning. You stick candy, fruit, or whatever on the spike, then pour your batter over it. It looks like fun. I can't get the image link to work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Chicago-Metallic-Non-Stick-Surprise-Cupcake/dp/B00570C0A6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341850055&sr=8-1&keywords=SUrprise+pan
> 
> It looks like this:


*Cobbie*, don't be so quick to wish away those old faithful appliances. My experience with the new replacements hasn't been all that great. My favorite appliance repairman said they are making them to break, making them less reliable.


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> *Cobbie*, don't be so quick to wish away those old faithful appliances. My experience with the new replacements hasn't been all that great. My favorite appliance repairman said they are making them to break, making them less reliable.


I'd agree with that. It seems that washers and dryers have an exponentially decreasing life span. The last pair we bought (GE) lasted five years.

L


----------



## corkyb

Cindy416 said:


> Funny! I was married in 1974, and we had a gold portable with a chopping board top. That thing lasted until we built our new house in 1980. At that point, I talked my husband into getting a less colorful built-in.


ANd just look at that floor.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Refrigerators aren't far behind.


Really? That's depressing. I figured they don't have as many moving parts and thus would last longer. I just bought a new refrigerator in 2010...I am hoping for many years of happy use. The old one was 17 years old and working, but I wanted a new one with a bottom freezer.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Really? That's depressing. I figured they don't have as many moving parts and thus would last longer. I just bought a new refrigerator in 2010...I am hoping for many years of happy use. The old one was 17 years old and working, but I wanted a new one with a bottom freezer.
> 
> L


I love bottom refrigerators, but right now I have a side-by-side (with a spare full freezer and full refrig/freezer in the garage). It seems dogs love to sleep in front of the refrigerator in winter. I figure I open the refrigerator more than the freezer, so with a bottom freezer I disturbed the dogs less. Sounds like a rational reason to me!


----------



## Leslie

I think we need to have another cupcake cookoff!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> So cute! How did they DO that?
> 
> My granddaughter and I made cupcakes recently and she decorated them with miniature marshmallow flowers. We also made *Skyblue's* Black Magic Cake and my DGD used the large marshmallows to make flowers. Another cupcake bakeoff would be fun.


Did you love it as much as we did?


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> If I may say--regarding colors and so on--I've had an epiphany recently regarding gifts. I've realized you are much better off giving the person what s/he asked for versus what you think s/he wants. My epiphany came when I realized my mother *always* gave me what she thought I wanted (or what was "better" for me) instead of what I asked for and as a result, I was always disappointed. It's hard to explain in writing but this color discussion gets at the gist of it. To whit:
> 
> 
> Future DIL asks for ice blue Artisan model KA
> MIL thinks lift bowl model is better
> MIL also thinks ice blue color won't stand the test of time and selects more "reasonable" color
> Future DIL is disappointed--the mixer is not the right color nor the right model but she can't express either of these disappointments to her future MIL
> Unspoken resentment ensues
> 
> All this rambling...to Jane...I think you should get the Ice Blue Artisan for your future DIL. If that's the color she likes, go for it. She'll be happy now. If she hates the color in five years or it doesn't match her kitchen well then, that's her problem, not yours, right?
> 
> In the spirit of full disclosure...a few years ago I bought my niece a pink "Komen for the Cure" KA as a wedding present. I hated the color, thought it was over-priced but that's what she wanted so I got it for her. We're not terribly close or chatty so I have no idea if she hates it now but when she got it, she wrote me a super-nice thank you note so she loved it then. I think that's what counts.
> 
> L


After giving DIL2B plenty of time to change her mind on the color of the KA mixer, she has stayed true to her original request for ice blue Artisan. It is now on her way to her.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, so exciting! Keep us posted...

L


----------



## ladyknight33

My DD still has her eye on the Red KA. I told her she'd get it in her 5th wedding anniversary when they have a "proper wedding."  They eloped 2 years ago and she told me they'd do the big wedding on their 5th anniversary.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Oh, so exciting! Keep us posted...
> 
> L


My DDIL2B has received her new KA ice blue mixer, and is not the least bit tempted to exchange it! She says they will decorate their kitchen around it when they buy a house, which would be soon, but wedding plans are overtaking all other activities.


----------



## Annalog

For the third time this week I will be using my old Sunbeam Mixmaster to mix eggs, milk, vanilla, and sugar for baked egg custard. It is nice to be able to let the mixer beat the eggs while I measure the milk, sugar, and vanilla. We had over half a gallon of organic milk and a dozen of my hen's eggs to use up. Cannot let them go to waste. (Or is that "waist"?)


----------



## Leslie

Jane: Excellent!

Anna: Sounds delish. I love custard....

L


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, you are a great MIL!

*Annalog*, Your custard sounds yummy!


----------



## Annalog

skyblue said:


> *Annalog*, Your custard sounds yummy!


Thanks! With the proportions I use each serving has only 160 calories with less than 4.5 grams of fat, more than 7.5 grams of protein and about 23 grams of carbs. 6 servings from 2.5 cups of 1 or 2% milk, 4 large eggs, and less than 1/2 cup sugar with vanilla and cinnamon or nutmeg to taste. I often forget to add the salt.


----------



## skyblue

Annalog said:


> Thanks! With the proportions I use each serving has only 160 calories with less than 4.5 grams of fat, more than 7.5 grams of protein and about 23 grams of carbs. 6 servings from 2.5 cups of 1 or 2% milk, 4 large eggs, and less than 1/2 cup sugar with vanilla and cinnamon or nutmeg to taste. I often forget to add the salt.


Wow, that's impressive! Now you need to post the recipe!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Thanks! With the proportions I use each serving has only 160 calories with less than 4.5 grams of fat, more than 7.5 grams of protein and about 23 grams of carbs. 6 servings from 2.5 cups of 1 or 2% milk, 4 large eggs, and less than 1/2 cup sugar with vanilla and cinnamon or nutmeg to taste. I often forget to add the salt.





skyblue said:


> Wow, that's impressive! Now you need to post the recipe!


Thanks! Dessert can be yummy, rich, and still relatively healthy. 

UPDATE: The fat and calorie numbers above are when using 1% milk. Using 2% milk adds 9 calories and 1 gram of fat so each serving would be 170 calories and less than 5.5 grams of fat per serving while the other numbers stay the same. The numbers using whole milk would be 180 calories and about 6.7 grams of fat. I will continue to choose between 1% and 2% organic milk based on the expiration date. If the only gallon of organic milk with a good expiration date is whole milk, I will still not worry about the fat since I don't drink plain milk of any variety. However, with the higher fat percentage milk I would probably reduce the sugar in the recipe a bit to keep the calories consistent.  If I am making hot cocoa then the fat percentage of the milk is the least of my concerns! 

My first post above had a link to an older post in the Raising Chickens and Poultry thread where I posted an on-line version of the recipe from the 1964 edition of _Joy of Cooking_ cookbook. (The version in my copy of the 1964 edition of _Joy of Cooking_ cookbook is more detailed and discusses how different proportions of egg and milk affect the custard. More egg whites result in a stiffer custard, egg yolks alone result in a tender custard.) The following is my modified version:

*Egg Custard*​2½ cups milk, 1% or 2% (depends on which gallon of organic milk at the store had a better expiration date  )
½ cup sugar
pinch salt (if I remember)
4 whole large eggs
½ to 1 teaspoon vanilla (whatever I pour in without measuring)
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg or cinnamon (estimated as I just sprinkle on top of the custard)

Beat eggs until well mixed. Add in milk, sugar, salt, and vanilla. When this is all well-beaten, pour it into 6 individual custard cups. I use the ½ cup measuring cup I used to measure the sugar to transfer the mixture into the custard cups. Each one gets about ½ on the first pass, then about ¼ cup on the next pass, and finally whatever makes them look even on the final pass. (I cannot pour neatly from the mixing bowl and this is easier for me. Yes, I am compulsive! )

Place the cups in a pan of water. I use a 8 x 13 metal pan with a wash cloth in the bottom so that the custard cups do not slide around and are separated from the pan. Sprinkle nutmeg or cinnamon on top. I think it is prettier that way instead of mixed in to the custard. I also like the taste better with the separation of textures and flavors.

Place in oven at 325 F for 1 hour or more until a table knife stuck into a custard cup comes out clean. It always seems to take about 70 minutes in my oven. Let cool and enjoy one warm. Cover the rest and put into the refrigerator for the next day or two.

Makes 6 servings.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks so much for posting the recipe, *Annalog*! We only drink 1% milk so that's perfect! I have my mom's old Better Homes and Garden Cookbook which I treasure. I also modify recipes to meet my taste and available ingredients!


----------



## Annalog

skyblue said:


> Thanks so much for posting the recipe, *Annalog*! We only drink 1% milk so that's perfect! I have my mom's old Better Homes and Garden Cookbook which I treasure. I also modify recipes to meet my taste and available ingredients!


You are very welcome. With the four eggs in this recipe, I suspect that this custard would even taste OK made with skim milk as a single serving would still have almost 2.5 grams of fat. 

I highly recommend using good quality eggs from happy hens who get to roam outside eating whatever they like. 

I covet a couple of my mom's old cookbooks.


----------



## Leslie

Just FYI, you can cook custards in a pressure cooker and they come out very well. You need to put them on a rack of some sort and cover each cup with foil. Add water (a cup or two) to the pressure cooker. Bring to full pressure, cook 4 minutes, then let the pressure reduce naturally.

I suspect Anna's recipe would work just fine this way.

L


----------



## Jane917

I just whipped up some custard in my Vitamix. My recipe is very similar to the one posted, except I use 3 eggs and a little less sugar. Thanks for putting custard thoughts in my head.


----------



## Annalog

Jane917 said:


> I just whipped up some custard in my Vitamix. My recipe is very similar to the one posted, except I use 3 eggs and a little less sugar. Thanks for putting custard thoughts in my head.


You are welcome. Enjoy your custard!

If DH was not also eating it, I would use less sugar. (He has a sweet tooth. ) I think the original recipe said 1/4 to 1/2 cup sugar for 2 cups of milk and 2-3 eggs.


----------



## Jane917

I use 2.5 cups milk, 1/3 cup sugar, 3 eggs. Lots of freshly ground nutmeg on top.


----------



## Cindy416

Just had to share the photo of my Christmas present: A KitchenAid 7-qt. candy apple lift-type stand mixer! It was ordered on Dec. 9, but I just got it last week. It's quite lovely. Just had to share.


----------



## skyblue

SO pretty, *Cindy*! . What a lovely present!! I believe it's the same color as *Neo's*. 

*Cindy*, have you ever made yogurt? I'm researching yogurt makers. I'd love some opinions from my forum friends.


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> SO pretty, *Cindy*! . What a lovely present!! I believe it's the same color as *Neo's*.
> 
> *Cindy*, have you ever made yogurt? I'm researching yogurt makers. I'd love some opinions from my forum friends.


Thanks!

Yes, I have made yogurt. I've used a Salton yogurt maker. My yogurt has always turned out ok, but is has been very tangy because I have always tried to make my yogurt fat free. I'd think that yogurt made with whole milk wold have a milder flavor. It's been years since I've made yogurt, so the specifics are a bit hazy, which is strange because I don't forget many things.


----------



## Laci

I LOVE my KitchenAid!!! I wouldn't trade it or sell it for anything! We use it mostly to mix things lol, but we make fresh pasta with it and delicious homemade ice cream!


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Just had to share the photo of my Christmas present: A KitchenAid 7-qt. candy apple lift-type stand mixer! It was ordered on Dec. 9, but I just got it last week. It's quite lovely. Just had to share.


Isn't that beautiful? I love the candy apple red color.

L


----------



## Cindy416

I love mine, too, Laci. I've had a KA mixer for 37 years, but the other two have been the white lift-type mixers. (The last one, a Professional 6, left a bit to be desired. The gears were nylon, and the mixer began leaking some sort of oil from under the metal band on the head and from the base of the lift mechanism.) I love having one that's such a beautiful color for a change. 

Leslie, did you think you were seeing things when this thread popped up again? I had a hard time finding it because the last post was in mid-August of last year. We needed to resurrect the thread, so that's what I did instead of making a new post.


----------



## Leslie

I always love seeing this thread pop up. Thanks for finding it, Cindy!

Maybe I'll go make some pressure cooker custard....hmmm....

L


----------



## Cindy416

It wasn't easy to find this thread, but I'm glad I persisted.   Would love your pressure cooker custard recipe when you get a chance.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> It wasn't easy to find this thread, but I'm glad I persisted.  Would love your pressure cooker custard recipe when you get a chance.


Sure, here it is...it's the recipe in Miss Vickie's book (if you own that one) p. 431

Custard Cups

Mix together (in your KitchenAid Mixer):

1 cup heavy cream
1 cup milk
2 large eggs
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 tsp. salt

Pour into six 4 oz. custard cups. (Miss Vickie says to butter the custard cups, but I don't bother with that step.) Sprinkle with nutmeg. Cover each cup with a square of foil.

Put 1 cup water in your pressure cooker. Put in a rack. Arrange 3 cups on the rack, put some sort of a divider in (I use the handles on the rack) and arrange the remaining 3 cups on top. Lock the lid in place, and cook on high pressure for 4 minutes. Allow the pressure to release naturally and then remove the cups from the cooker. Serve either warm or cold.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, I have you PC custard going right now! However, I mixed with a whisk rather than the KA.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, I have you PC custard going right now! However, I mixed with a whisk rather than the KA.


I wonder if my PC is dying. I had to cook some of the custards twice to get them firm enough. I just ate one--tasted just fine. So at least that part was okay!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I wonder if my PC is dying. I had to cook some of the custards twice to get them firm enough. I just ate one--tasted just fine. So at least that part was okay!
> 
> L
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out why you thought your computer (PC) was dying because your custard was not firm enough!
> 
> My custard is out of the PC (that would be Pressure Cooker). The top layer finished fine, but I had to stick the bottom layer in the oven for about 20 minutes. It would have been easier to just bake the whole batch in the oven.


----------



## Jane917

While you are in the kitchen cooking, I thought you might like this video to entertain you!


----------



## Leslie

That video is cute, Jane. Thanks for posting!

L


----------



## geniebeanie

Hi Lesilie been a okay been a while,I used my ninja pluse to whip stuff like custard.  Then bake in my Temptations. They are stone ware,non stick and easy to clean.


----------



## Cindy416

Funny video, Jane, especially on the heels of "Les Miserables."


----------



## Leslie

If anyone has a spare $1900 laying around and is in the market for a new KA, right now they have limited edition, hand-painted 5 qt mixers:

http://www.shopkitchenaid.com/more-ways-to-shop-1/custom-made-3/102020038/#

I sort of like the snow leopard, but not $1900 worth!

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> If anyone has a spare $1900 laying around and is in the market for a new KA, right now they have limited edition, hand-painted 5 qt mixers:
> 
> http://www.shopkitchenaid.com/more-ways-to-shop-1/custom-made-3/102020038/#
> 
> I sort of like the snow leopard, but not $1900 worth!
> 
> L


Those are pretty. Sure glad I have my new 7-qt. candy apple red KA! It's awesome, so even if I had $1900 (yikes!), I wouldn't be tempted.(It's really easy for me to say that, given the fact that I can't imagine ever having an extra $1900. )


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> If anyone has a spare $1900 laying around and is in the market for a new KA, right now they have limited edition, hand-painted 5 qt mixers:
> 
> http://www.shopkitchenaid.com/more-ways-to-shop-1/custom-made-3/102020038/#
> 
> I sort of like the snow leopard, but not $1900 worth!
> 
> L


Egads! The Pioneer Woman gives away a handpainted KA every so often.....I keep trying.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was just thinking of this thread. I hope to get the raspberry pink mixer for Mother's Day or my birthday. Love the hand painted ones, but $1900 is slightly out of my price range. 

2 weeks ago I got the Breville Toaster oven... I'm pretty sure it was somebody on this thread that mentioned it last year. I've been lusting after it since I first saw it.


----------



## skyblue

Luvmy5brats said:


> I was just thinking of this thread. I hope to get the raspberry pink mixer for Mother's Day or my birthday. Love the hand painted ones, but $1900 is slightly out of my price range.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I got the Breville Toaster oven... I'm pretty sure it was somebody on this thread that mentioned it last year. I've been lusting after it since I first saw it.


I am pretty sure it's a requirement to post a link!


----------



## luvmy4brats

skyblue said:


> I am pretty sure it's a requirement to post a link!


I knew I forgot something.....


----------



## skyblue

Luvmy5brats said:


> I knew I forgot something.....


Excellent purchase! Love it! I am confident you will give it a proper workout!


----------



## luvmy4brats

QVC has the Raspberry Ice mixer on easy pay (5 payments) until March 27. 

It looks like I'm going to FINALLY get it!  I can't order it until next week so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't go out of stock before payday.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations Heather! Keep us posted. What happened to your green mixer?

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

I still have it. I will either sell it on Craigslist or save it for Rayna.


----------



## Cindy416

That's great, Heather!  The Raspberry Ice is gorgeous! Which model are you going to get? I love, LOVE my new candy apple red 7-qt. KA.  Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## LinaG

I'm sure none of you need to be told this, but this is the best thread!

Easter is upon us and my kitchen aid is already giving me the eye.  I'm making 2 babka breads, two lemon ricotta pound cakes and 24 brownies!  Unless I make more babka breads.  I do like a chocolate babka...

PS I have no children.  I give most of it away.  The brownies are an "order" from someone having a large gathering.

My KA was my mothers, made in Ohio, cream colored "classic."  I wish it had a bit more power though...

Happy Easter! Happy Spring!

Lina


----------



## Leslie

Strawberry season has arrived in Maine so I finally had the chance to make this recipe I've been eyeing for weeks. It's all over the Internet so I am not sure where it originally came from. I found it posted on Facebook. Putting it together was really easy and it smells delicious. Enjoy!










Strawberry Cream Cheese Cobbler

1 stick (1/2 cup) butter -- I used unsalted Land O'Lakes
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 cup milk
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
2 qts. strawberries, hulled. (I didn't use the full two quarts.) Look for small ones and keep whole; halve the larger ones
4 oz. cream cheese, cut into little bits -- I prefer Philadelphia brand

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a 9 x 13 baking dish, melt the butter in the dish in the oven.

In your KitchenAid mixer, mix the egg, milk, flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. Pour over the melted butter in the baking pan. Do not stir.

Place the strawberries in the batter. I didn't dump them in but placed them, one by one, in a neat pattern, trying to use as many whole ones as possible. Make sure there are plenty of strawberries but you want them in a single layer.

Evenly sprinkle the cream cheese bits over the berries and batter. Bake at 350 for 45-50 minutes until golden brown and bubbly.

Enjoy! Recipe sources say this is good warm, or with vanilla ice cream, or whipped cream, or just plain as is.

L


----------



## skyblue

Looks yummy, Leslie!


----------



## Cindy416

Yum! I love strawberries, and this looks great, Leslie!


----------



## KindleGirl

Looks wonderful, Leslie! Let us know how it was!


----------



## Leslie

The cobbler was delicious. This is definitely a keeper recipe. I have a big serving in my lunch bag for dessert today...YUM!

L


----------



## Jane917

I searched and searched for this thread, only to discover Leslie recently posted a message here! With the heat upon us, I thought we should activate the thread (although it was apparently not inactive). I write this as my trusty KA ice cream maker is churning strawberry ice cream for the 4th. It seems like it is taking ages to thicken it, but maybe that is because I did not have the mixture cold enough when I poured it in. I made a ton of it and have to churn it in 2 batches. I will probably need to refreeze the ice cream maker for the next batch.

Anyone else using their marvelous KA for the holiday?


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> I searched and searched for this thread, only to discover Leslie recently posted a message here! With the heat upon us, I thought we should activate the thread (although it was apparently not inactive). I write this as my trusty KA ice cream maker is churning strawberry ice cream for the 4th. It seems like it is taking ages to thicken it, but maybe that is because I did not have the mixture cold enough when I poured it in. I made a ton of it and have to churn it in 2 batches. I will probably need to refreeze the ice cream maker for the next batch.
> 
> Anyone else using their marvelous KA for the holiday?


I've been so busy that my beautiful candy apple red 7-qt. KitchenAid has not been used very much lately. I need to get busy.


----------



## Leslie

We used the KA for Yorkshire pudding for my birthday dinner on Tuesday. No ice cream so far this season. The bowl is in the freezer. I should haul it out and remember how to make it. Coffee heath bar crunch, anyone?  

L


----------



## geniebeanie

I did not know people were posting on this thread anymore. Still in my trailer and love it. I have a cat now. His name is Samwise,after the Hobbit in LOTR. He is about a year old now,got him at three months after a real mean jerk threw him and his brother Skyler out of a moving car on the Atkantic City Expressway. My niece almost got killed rescuing them. Three guys stopped traffic and helped her get them in the car. He is a special needs cat,afraid of everything new. He was taken to the vet and except for a bad limp in one leg that is getting better in pretty good shape,after the trauma he has been through. My niece adopted Skyler and he has a good home with her and her boyfriend.


----------



## geniebeanie

I forgot to introduce Samwise. He is so precious.


----------



## KindleGirl

Leslie said:


> We used the KA for Yorkshire pudding for my birthday dinner on Tuesday. No ice cream so far this season. The bowl is in the freezer. I should haul it out and remember how to make it. Coffee heath bar crunch, anyone?
> 
> L


Oh, that coffee heath bar crunch sounds good. Recipe please


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geniebeanie said:


> "...a real mean jerk threw him...out of a moving car..."


There is a special hell for people like that !!


----------



## geniebeanie

Sam is loved and safe.  I just hope that guy does not have children.  He would probably do worst.
.


----------



## skyblue

geniebeanie said:


> I forgot to introduce Samwise. He is so precious.


Beautiful cat! Thanks for rescuing him and giving him a nice home!


----------



## Leslie

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope all your KitchenAid mixers are doing double-duty this holiday season. They live to mix!

L


----------



## skyblue

What did you make with yours today, *Leslie*? I made a chocolate mousse pie and a sticky toffee date cake. Super yummy!   

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Leslie

We were traveling all day yesterday so no baking for me. My husband made two loaves of banana bread on Tuesday. He also baked a pie, but that doesn't require the mixer.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

L


----------



## skyblue

Leslie said:


> We were traveling all day yesterday so no baking for me. My husband made two loaves of banana bread on Tuesday. He also baked a pie, but that doesn't require the mixer.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> L


Yum! I made a pie yesterday, too!


----------



## Leslie

Somewhere in this thread is my recipe for Deviled Eggs in the KA but I don't know how to find it quickly. Can someone help me? LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Somewhere in this thread is my recipe for Deviled Eggs in the KA but I don't know how to find it quickly. Can someone help me? LOL.
> 
> L


I have totally given up on the search engine. I think it was modified a way back.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Congratulations, Neo! I am sure you'll be thrilled with your new KA--and I am sure you'll love the red.
> 
> As for cookbooks, I don't think you need a special one. Basically, anytime the recipe says mix, mash, blend, stir, whip, or something similar, think "KitchenAid." Of course, everyone thinks of a KA for cake batter but it does so much more. I was on a deviled egg kick last summer and the KA was great for mixing up the egg yolks. It's also great for mashed potatoes (which you can't make in a food processor). My husband made mashed potatoes with a hand masher the other night and they were *so* lumpy. I just shook my head. What was he thinking? LOL.
> 
> Typing this is making me hungry...hm, what can I mix up? Maybe some whipped cream for the blueberry pie my husband baked last night...
> 
> L


Believe it or not, I just read the whole thread from page one looking for your deviled egg recipe, Leslie, and I don't think it is here. The above post is the only mention I can find.

It really was fun and nostalgic to read back through the whole thread. Quite a few posters that aren't here anymore. It was great to remember the engagement/wedding posts and revisit the excitement of the unboxing photos. I had a few sniffles seeing posts from Dona (Anju).

But there sure are a BUNCH of great sounding recipes; party potatoes, red velvet cupcakes, salted caramel cupcakes and ice cream, bread, Yorkshire pudding...just not Leslie's deviled eggs recipe.


----------



## Leslie

The Deviled Eggs have to be here! I know I posted the recipe. Maybe it is in the rice cooker thread. Meanwhile, I did find this, another keeper:

*Nancy Ann's Oatmeal Cookies*

One bag (large) of Betty Crocker Oatmeal Cookie* mix
1/4 cup oil (Nancy Ann uses canola)
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup egg beaters (or one egg)
"good handful" of rolled oats
raisins and nuts

Mix together. Bake 3500 for 12-15 min.

*NB: the Oatmeal Cookie mix comes in a bag. Make sure to buy the large one. The original recipe (on the bag) calls for 1 stick of butter. Ignore that and use Nancy Ann's ingredients instead. Delish!


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> The Deviled Eggs have to be here! I know I posted the recipe. Maybe it is in the rice cooker thread.


Maybe. In the Memorial Day Picnic thread from several years ago, you offer to bring deviled eggs cooked in your Sanyo rice cooker and mixed in the KA. The great recipe search is on!


----------



## crebel

Page 55 of the rice maker thread - voila! 



> Thanks for the link to your blog and the rice bowls. Those look great!
> 
> The deviled eggs are done and they turned out great. As I was making them, I realized that I have probably made deviled eggs about three times in my life...LOL. My mom is the deviled egg chef and she always brings them to family functions. But now that I have my unbeatable combo of Sanyo for steaming and KitchenAid mixer for mixing, I may just start making them a whole lot more often!
> 
> My eventual recipe, which was a combination of advice from people here, Mark Bittmann and my mother:
> 
> Six hard boiled eggs (which turned into 10 egg white halves and 6 yolks, because one of the eggs didn't peel correctly. You know how the white comes off in chunks and stays stuck to the shell?)
> Hellmann's real mayonnaise...probably about 2 Tablespoons
> Grey Poupon dijon mustard...probably about 2 teaspoons
> Lemon juice...one half lemon, squeezed
> Salt, pepper to taste
> 
> Mix in the KitchenAid mixer. Start slow and work up to speed 4.
> 
> Spoon into egg whites. Sprinkle paprika on the top.
> 
> Yum!
> 
> As an aside, Mark Bittmann said to cook the eggs, then cool and peel, contrary to my mother's advice.
> 
> « Last Edit: May 30, 2011, 10:34:14 AM by Leslie »


----------



## Jane917

Looks like we should merge the rice maker thread with the KA thread. Good detective work, *Crebel*.


----------



## Leslie

Chris that's amazing--thank you so much!

I even say that I don't make deviled eggs that often!! I know how to make them but my question is always how much of the "stuff." How much mayonnaise, how much mustard, etc. Interesting that I used Grey Poupon dijon in that recipe because my mother always used Colman's mustard--the dry stuff, in the yellow can. 

I have a potluck on Monday for which I need to make something. Deviled eggs have come to mind but I wonder about transporting them. Although I could probably make the filling and bring that in a Tupperware, with the egg whites in another Tupperware and put them together right before lunch.

Hmmmm.....

L


----------



## crebel

Allow me to help you out a little further. 

Your recipe is pretty darn close to mine (it's the Hellmans that makes the biggest difference IMO), except I am a big fan of Bootjes mustard instead of Grey Poupon. Also, if you don't have lemons or lemon juice around, I substituted juice from a jar of capers one time and my family likes that even better.


----------



## Leslie

Haha, thanks Chris!

My mother had a Tupperware deviled egg transporter and in one of her recent (x3) moves I think I looked at it and debated keeping it, but if memory serves, it went to Goodwill. It was kind of grody (since it was probably 40 years old) and since I can count on one hand the number of times I have brought deviled eggs to an event, I wasn't sure it was worth the storage space in my home.

I have a platter for serving (which shows up in a picture in the rice cooker thread) but it is not ideal for transporting.

L


----------



## LauraB

Leslie said:


> Strawberry season has arrived in Maine so I finally had the chance to make this recipe I've been eyeing for weeks. It's all over the Internet so I am not sure where it originally came from. I found it posted on Facebook. Putting it together was really easy and it smells delicious. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry Cream Cheese Cobbler
> 
> 1 stick (1/2 cup) butter -- I used unsalted Land O'Lakes
> 1 egg, lightly beaten
> 1 cup milk
> 1 cup flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 2 tsp. baking powder
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 2 qts. strawberries, hulled. (I didn't use the full two quarts.) Look for small ones and keep whole; halve the larger ones
> 4 oz. cream cheese, cut into little bits -- I prefer Philadelphia brand
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a 9 x 13 baking dish, melt the butter in the dish in the oven.
> 
> In your KitchenAid mixer, mix the egg, milk, flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. Pour over the melted butter in the baking pan. Do not stir.
> 
> Place the strawberries in the batter. I didn't dump them in but placed them, one by one, in a neat pattern, trying to use as many whole ones as possible. Make sure there are plenty of strawberries but you want them in a single layer.
> 
> Evenly sprinkle the cream cheese bits over the berries and batter. Bake at 350 for 45-50 minutes until golden brown and bubbly.
> 
> Enjoy! Recipe sources say this is good warm, or with vanilla ice cream, or whipped cream, or just plain as is.
> 
> L


That looks wonderful I'm going to try it!


----------



## Leslie

It was wonderful. Thanks for finding that recipe again--although strawberry season is still many months away.

We had a benefit Christmas concert for the Free Clinic last night with a reception afterwards. There was a ton of food leftover. I brought home a huge box of brownies plus chocolate chip cookies, so my donation to the potluck tomorrow is all set. No need to worry about trying to carry deviled eggs--but I still have a craving for them, so I have eggs steaming in the rice cooker right now. Yummy lunch treat!

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie, your posts from yesterday gave me a craving for deviled eggs as well.  The eggs are boiling as I post, although I can't imagine bothering to mix the yolks of half a dozen eggs with the KA as opposed to mashing and blending them by hand with a fork.

Hubby did pull out the KA yesterday morning.  It is so darn heavy and does not have a permanent place of honor on the counters.  He made sugar cookie dough in the afternoon and put it in the refrigerator to chill.  Last night we rolled, cut, and decorated a little over 5 dozen reindeers, camels, bells, angels, santas, snowmen, and trees.  I think in our 35 years of marriage it is the first time we have done it with just the two of us.  It was fun and felt very "Christmasy"!


----------



## Cindy416

crebel said:


> Leslie, your posts from yesterday gave me a craving for deviled eggs as well. The eggs are boiling as I post, although I can't imagine bothering to mix the yolks of half a dozen eggs with the KA as opposed to mashing and blending them by hand with a fork.
> 
> Hubby did pull out the KA yesterday morning. It is so darn heavy and does not have a permanent place of honor on the counters. He made sugar cookie dough in the afternoon and put it in the refrigerator to chill. Last night we rolled, cut, and decorated a little over 5 dozen reindeers, camels, bells, angels, santas, snowmen, and trees. I think in our 35 years of marriage it is the first time we have done it with just the two of us. It was fun and felt very "Christmasy"!


Leslie and Crebel, you've made me hungry for deviled eggs, as well. I make them every once in awhile, but haven't had any for a few weeks. I make mine with Hellmann's light, a bit of either Dijon or yellow mustard, a small amount of pickle relish, and a bit of pickle relish juice. (Occasionally, I'll take them to something where I know deviled egg purists will be, and then I'll leave out the pickle relish. For the most part, I put a small amount in.) Leslie, I love capers, and have put capers and a bit of juice or green olives and a bit of juice in the yolk mixture. Both are really good. I'm not sure there's a way to ruin a deviled egg. 

Crebel, your sugar cookie project sounds like fun. I'm left to my own devices when making most of my food, so it's often a big job to make sugar cookies. When I decorate them, I have a tendency to get REALLY carried away. I'm looking for an easier, less "mountain out of a molehill" type of decoration. What did you and your husband use? I really need to put my beautiful candy apple red 7-qt. KA mixer through its paces this Christmas since my new mixer was a Christmas present from my husband and daughters last year, but it was backordered, and it didn't arrive until nearly the middle of January. Here's a photo for those who missed my announcement last year.  (I'm like a new mother when talking about it.)


----------



## crebel

Sorry, Cindy - we turned the sugar cookie decorating into quite a production as well.  The only "easy" thing we did was to use tubes of decorator frosting with screw on tips to fill in various areas of the cookies and decorator tube gel frosting for outlining.  We did leave a couple of dozen plain and undecorated because that's the way I like them.  DH, kids, and grandson are all of "the more frosting, the better" persuasion.

BTW, the deviled eggs were yummy and satisfied the immediate craving, but DH has asked for more.  I did forget to say I almost always add a sprinkle of sugar to the yolk mixture because we like them a little to the sweet side.


----------



## Leslie

Hello Cooking Friends and Gadget Queens!

The other day as I was perusing Amazon to buy dog food, I came across a promotion for Wonderbag, which was advertised as a new (old) way to slow cook and also contribute Wonderbags to families in Africa. I read a bunch of reviews, was intrigued, and ordered one. It arrived yesterday and we gave it our first test today. I have to say, it seems very cool. The recipe we made--a Moroccan lamb thing (I'll find the recipe and post in another post) was good, not great, but I think it was more because it could've used a bit more kick in the spice department. I wouldn't call that a failing of the Wonderbag, but more our cooking/not thinking about the spices.



Here are some pics of our inaugural event:

The Wonderbag in use:










Opening it--in this case, the pot cooked for 4 hours in the Wonderbag:










Moroccan Stew, ready to serve (made rice to accompany it in the rice cooker):










Has anyone else bought one of these? Reactions are welcome!


----------



## Leslie

Here's the link to the lamb recipe we made:

http://nb-wonderbag.com/Recipes/View/27

L


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday we made pork ribs in the Wonderbag. Tony put everything together in the morning and closed the bag up at 10 am. By the time he took it out at 7:30 pm, it was warm, not hot--but he just heated up the pan on the stove for a few minutes. The pork was great--very tender.

This is the recipe I thought he was making although reading this, I am not sure it was. Still, this one sounds good!

http://thewonderbag.blogspot.com/2014/02/recipe-country-style-pork-blades-with.html?spref=fb


----------



## Leslie

Tony is loving the Wonderbag! Yesterday he made beef stew and it was really, really good. I find that when he makes beef stew in the crock pot, the meat gets too mushy and falls apart. The potatoes get mushy too. With the Wonderbag, everything stayed whole but very tender. It was delicious--huge success.

L


----------



## Cindy416

How interesting! Guess I'll have to look I to this. Leslie, you're such an enabler" 😉


----------



## skyblue

I have never heard of a Wonderbag before. What a crazy concept! Are you still loving it Leslie?  Anyone else use it?  Do you use it to make thing other than meat??


----------



## Jane917

I am happy this thread has come to the top again. I am having difficulty with my Kitchenaid Epicurean (no longer made). The top part of the mixer (the part that the beaters attach to, just above the bowl lift handle is a separate piece that allows the mixer some up and down movement. However, something has apparently come loose, and there is so much movement that it walks all over the counter and makes a huge racket! I have had this mixer for 14 years, which is a short time in Kitchenaid life. I can see a big gap, and a part of the screw where the top piece meets the back piece. It is the same area where the electrical supply comes in, so we don't want to tinker with it too much. I guess I will look for a Kitchenaid repair person in my area. Bummer. Right at holiday time!


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> I have never heard of a Wonderbag before. What a crazy concept! Are you still loving it Leslie? Anyone else use it? Do you use it to make thing other than meat??


I haven't used the Wonderbag for a few months, since it has been summer and not really slow cooker. We'll see if that changes in the coming months, although right now I am pressure cooking everything we eat. LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I am happy this thread has come to the top again. I am having difficulty with my Kitchenaid Epicurean (no longer made). The top part of the mixer (the part that the beaters attach to, just above the bowl lift handle is a separate piece that allows the mixer some up and down movement. However, something has apparently come loose, and there is so much movement that it walks all over the counter and makes a huge racket! I have had this mixer for 14 years, which is a short time in Kitchenaid life. I can see a big gap, and a part of the screw where the top piece meets the back piece. It is the same area where the electrical supply comes in, so we don't want to tinker with it too much. I guess I will look for a Kitchenaid repair person in my area. Bummer. Right at holiday time!


Keep us posted. I hope you find a repair person for your mixer!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Keep us posted. I hope you find a repair person for your mixer!
> 
> L


I did some calling around to small appliance repair shops, but was not satisfied with what I found. With a little more research, I discovered that as of 2007 (or maybe 2005), Kitchenaid replaced the plastic housing on the gears with metal housing. My KA was bought in 2000, so I assume it has the plastic housing. I checked several of the KA vendors, including BBB, Williams-Sonoma, Macy's, etc. The model I desire list for $449-$500. On a whim, I checked Amazon. The model I want, KP26M1X is available in WHITE (my preferred color when it comes to mixers) for $339. Done 
. So......this is coming to me on Wednesday (in white)!


----------



## Leslie

Time to resurrect this thread!

KitchenAid is coming out with a new gadget:










At the present time, it appears to be available only in Australia and the UK:

http://www.applianceretailer.com.au/2015/03/kitchenaid-unveils-the-cook-processor-the-latest-challenge-to-thermomixs-dominance/#.VQ2dgI7F-So

At $2000 this is a pricey gadget but I would love to try playing with one!

L


----------



## skyblue

Leslie said:


> Time to resurrect this thread!
> 
> KitchenAid is coming out with a new gadget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the present time, it appears to be available only in Australia and the UK:
> 
> http://www.applianceretailer.com.au/2015/03/kitchenaid-unveils-the-cook-processor-the-latest-challenge-to-thermomixs-dominance/#.VQ2dgI7F-So
> 
> At $2000 this is a pricey gadget but I would love to try playing with one!
> 
> L


Wow! That is one expensive gadget! I wonder how it performs.


----------



## cinisajoy

Now I am hungry and wanting to play in the kitchen.


----------



## Jane917

Not a Kitchenaid, but I am very intrigued by this product. Does anyone have experience?


----------

